# Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2019



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jan 2019 às 17:28)

*Tópico para seguimento de informação hídrica de Rios e Albufeiras nacionais em 2019*

*Link's úteis:*

Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos
Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (ex. INAG)

- Lista de barragens e suas características.
- Centro de informação diária, REN.

*Tópicos de anos anteriores*:
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2018
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2017
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2016
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2015
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2014
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2013
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2012
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2011
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2010
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2009
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2008
- Seguimento Rios e Albufeiras - 2007


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2019 às 18:16)

*Onze albufeiras com mais de 80% de água no final de dezembro*
04.01.2019 às 8h30

*A bacia do Ave era a que apresentava no final de dezembro maior disponibilidade de água (83,8%), enquanto a bacia do Lima tinha o número mais baixo (26,8%)*

Onze das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas em Portugal continental tinham em dezembro reservas superiores a 80% do volume total e outras tantas estavam a 40%, segundo o Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos (SNIRH).

No último dia de dezembro e comparativamente com 30 de novembro verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em seis bacias hidrográficas monitorizadas e uma descida noutras seis, de acordo com dados divulgados esta sexta-feira pelo SNIRH.

Das 60 albufeiras monitorizadas, 11 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 11 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40%.

A bacia do Ave era a que apresentava no final de dezembro maior disponibilidade de água (83,8%), seguida do Guadiana (79,1%), Mondego (66%), Douro (64,7%), Cávado (62,5%), Tejo (61%), Mira (59%), Barlavento (58,5%), Oeste (55,9%) e Arade (55.4%). A bacia do Lima tinha o número mais baixo no final de dezembro (26,8%).

Os armazenamentos de dezembro de 2018 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de dezembro (1990/91 a 2017/18), exceto para as bacias do Ave, Guadiana e Arade.

A cada bacia hidrográfica pode corresponder a mais do que uma albufeira.
https://expresso.sapo.pt/sociedade/...e-80-de-agua-no-final-de-dezembro#gs.cU7ZpqFQ


----------



## slbgdt (22 Jan 2019 às 00:20)

Boas.
Passando ontem pela Albufeira do Alto Lindoso deu para ver o quanto está vazia.
Apesar de só haver dados da ren, já lá faltam 43 metros de água.
https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?...are":0,"originalPostOwnerID":0}}}&__tn__=EH-R


----------



## AnDré (22 Jan 2019 às 15:00)

slbgdt disse:


> Boas.
> Passando ontem pela Albufeira do Alto Lindoso deu para ver o quanto está vazia.
> Apesar de só haver dados da ren, já lá faltam 43 metros de água.
> https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1485043208395007&ref=content_filter#!/MeteoLobios/photos/a.1485287571703904/2344767872422532/?type=3&source=48&_ft_=mf_story_key.2344768015755851:top_level_post_id.2344767872422532:tl_objid.2344767872422532:content_owner_id_new.1485043208395007:throwback_story_fbid.2344768015755851age_id.1485043208395007hoto_id.2344767872422532:story_location.4:story_attachment_style.cover_photoage_insights.{"1485043208395007":{"role":1,"page_id":1485043208395007,"post_context":{"story_fbid":2344768015755851,"publish_time":1548115125,"story_name":"EntCoverPhotoEdgeStory","object_fbtype":22},"actor_id":1485043208395007,"psn":"EntCoverPhotoEdgeStory","sl":4,"dm":{"isShare":0,"originalPostOwnerID":0}}}&__tn__=EH-R



Segundo os dados da REN, às 0h de hoje a cota estava nos *293,36m*.
Estive aqui a ver os dados no Snirh e a cota mais baixa que encontrei foi de 296,37m a 05/12/2012.
O nível mínimo de exploração é aos 280m.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Jan 2019 às 18:38)

Parece um valor um bocado preocupante e estranho dado que Novembro até foi extremamente chuvoso nessa zona.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jan 2019 às 21:42)

*Agricultores da Golegã têm de recorrer à rega para não deixar morrer as culturas de inverno*

Nos campos de Golegã, já há agricultores obrigados a ligar os sistemas de rega para não deixar morrer as culturas de inverno. A situação ainda não é de seca, mas são cada vez mais as preocupações com o que vai acontecer com as culturas de verão.

https://tvi24.iol.pt/videos/socieda...-culturas-de-inverno/5c4716c70cf2a84eaefbe78d

A agricultura está cada vez mais a fazer um uso racionado de água, principalmente aqui na zona da Golegã, com o uso de sondas, e de estações meteorológicas, isto numa zona onde o lençol freático já foi muito superficial.
Um furo com 20 metros de profundidade, é já considerado bastante profundo, com água em abundancia, enquanto que eu aqui a cerca de 7 km de distancia, um furo só é considerado profundo, quando vai a mais de 100 metros.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (22 Jan 2019 às 23:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Agricultores da Golegã têm de recorrer à rega para não deixar morrer as culturas de inverno*
> 
> Nos campos de Golegã, já há agricultores obrigados a ligar os sistemas de rega para não deixar morrer as culturas de inverno. A situação ainda não é de seca, mas são cada vez mais as preocupações com o que vai acontecer com as culturas de verão.
> 
> ...


Se isto já está assim, nem imagino se os modelos a longo prazo, os quais prevêem alguma chuva para fevereiro e março, falharem. Será mais uma calamidade e mais despesas para o Estado!


----------



## slbgdt (23 Jan 2019 às 01:26)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo os dados da REN, às 0h de hoje a cota estava nos *293,36m*.
> Estive aqui a ver os dados no Snirh e a cota mais baixa que encontrei foi de 296,37m a 05/12/2012.
> O nível mínimo de exploração é aos 280m.



Segundo um jornal local essa era a mais baixa registada.
Deixo aqui mais umas fotos tirada por um galego.

https://m.facebook.com/pg/MeteoLobios/photos/?tab=album&album_id=2345288719037114


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2019 às 08:10)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Parece um valor um bocado preocupante e estranho dado que Novembro até foi extremamente chuvoso nessa zona.


As últimas semanas foram de pouco vento. Como consequência houve uma maior procura pela energia hídrica. Nas horas de ponta, as grandes hídricas estiveram quase sempre em produção.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Jan 2019 às 09:06)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Se isto já está assim, nem imagino se os modelos a longo prazo, os quais prevêem alguma chuva para fevereiro e março, falharem. Será mais uma calamidade e mais despesas para o Estado!



Pois é a situação está identica ao que se passou no ano passado, muitos desses agricultores dizem já que se não chover mais, nem sequer vão semear milho, pois é uma cultura muito exigente em água.
E basta o lençol freático estar mais profundo, para aumentar os custos de bombear a água, e em certa parte para já criar prejuízo, em vez de lucro.
Resta-nos esperar que a situação seja como no ano passado, que depois de meses de seca, ainda assistimos a uma boa cheia, aqui na zona ribatejana.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jan 2019 às 21:33)

slbgdt disse:


> Segundo um jornal local essa era a mais baixa registada.
> Deixo aqui mais umas fotos tirada por um galego.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/pg/MeteoLobios/photos/?tab=album&album_id=2345288719037114



Segundo a REN baixou hoje para os 292,79m. E ainda deve baixar mais.

Estou boquiaberto com as fotografias dessa aldeia. Impressionante a quantidade de cinzas depositadas.
E qual é o fenómeno para esta fonte estar a deitar água?


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2019 às 21:56)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo a REN baixou hoje para os 292,79m. E ainda deve baixar mais.
> 
> Estou boquiaberto com as fotografias dessa aldeia. Impressionante a quantidade de cinzas depositadas.
> E qual é o fenómeno para esta fonte estar a deitar água?


Podem não ser necessariamente cinzas, podem ser sedimentos "normais". O fenómeno da fonte, bom, uma explicação pode ser que a "fonte" da fonte tem água, altura e pressão suficientes para ao longo destes anos todos ter mantido a saída desimpedida de sedimentos estando continuamente a correr. E agora vê-se


----------



## joralentejano (23 Jan 2019 às 23:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Podem não ser necessariamente cinzas, podem ser sedimentos "normais". O fenómeno da fonte, bom, uma explicação pode ser que a "fonte" da fonte tem água, altura e pressão suficientes para ao longo destes anos todos ter mantido a saída desimpedida de sedimentos estando continuamente a correr. E agora vê-se


Sim, com a fonte durante muito tempo debaixo de água o seu nascente tem sempre força. É impressionante o estado da barragem e se não chover nada de jeito nos próximos meses poderá tornar-se preocupante. O mais estranho é o facto de, antes do verão passado começar estava quase a 90% e entretanto, desceu para valores muito baixos e parece que Novembro pouca diferença fez.


----------



## slbgdt (24 Jan 2019 às 04:42)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo a REN baixou hoje para os 292,79m. E ainda deve baixar mais.
> 
> Estou boquiaberto com as fotografias dessa aldeia. Impressionante a quantidade de cinzas depositadas.
> E qual é o fenómeno para esta fonte estar a deitar água?



Muito incêndio perto do principal afluente do Lindoso, o Rio caldo.
Aliás está aqui um vídeo
.

A zona de fronteira foi muito fustigada por incêndios.
Do lado esquerdo quem olha do paredão ardeu em 2016 e ainda não recuperou.
O ano passado foi do lado direito.
Um Brif que recebia 100€ por cada incêndio ‍


----------



## slbgdt (27 Jan 2019 às 23:31)

AnDré disse:


> Segundo a REN baixou hoje para os 292,79m. E ainda deve baixar mais.
> 
> Estou boquiaberto com as fotografias dessa aldeia. Impressionante a quantidade de cinzas depositadas.
> E qual é o fenómeno para esta fonte estar a deitar água?



Segundo um ex habitante que lá encontrei foi ele que tirou a terra da fonte e a pós á correr.
Disse me também (confirmado por mais 2 habitantes da zona ) a instalação de sirenes no alto Lindoso, segundo eles há problemas nas 2 barragens a montante (as conchas e salas).
Porém não me foi possível confirmar isso em alguma notícia


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Jan 2019 às 10:30)

Bom dia
Analisando os dados da barragem de o odeleite me parece que durante este mês a mesma baixou algo ....
Me parece que neste todas as barragens vão descer no volume de armazenamento a menos que a precipitação prevista para o final do mês sobretudo no Minho e Douro Litoral faca aumentar o volume nas barragens do Minho e Douro litoral.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2019 às 11:17)

O regresso do vento aliviou a procura pela energia hídrica. Aliás, dia 23 de Janeiro foi batido o recorde diário de produção eólica em Portugal.

A albufeira de Alto Lindoso está agora à cota 294,35m. Dia 22/01, segundo os dados da REN, a cota era de 292,71m.



slbgdt disse:


> Segundo um ex habitante que lá encontrei foi ele que tirou a terra da fonte e a pós á correr.
> Disse me também (confirmado por mais 2 habitantes da zona ) a instalação de sirenes no alto Lindoso, segundo eles há problemas nas 2 barragens a montante (as conchas e salas).
> Porém não me foi possível confirmar isso em alguma notícia



Problemas com Conchas e Salas? 
Salas está nos 33%, e por acaso, nos últimos anos, tem sido raro ultrapassar os 70%.
Las Conchas está nos 42%.


----------



## slbgdt (28 Jan 2019 às 23:27)

AnDré disse:


> O regresso do vento aliviou a procura pela energia hídrica. Aliás, dia 23 de Janeiro foi batido o recorde diário de produção eólica em Portugal.
> 
> A albufeira de Alto Lindoso está agora à cota 294,35m. Dia 22/01, segundo os dados da REN, a cota era de 292,71m.
> 
> ...



Sim pelo que esses 2 galegos disseram. 
Porém não encontrei nada sobre isso.
Embora já haja problemas em algumas como esta onde já passei:
http://www.diariodevalderrueda.es/t...bligan-chd-realizar-obras-presa-embalse-porma


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2019 às 09:04)

336m2/s a entrar em Alto Lindoso neste momento.

A cota da albufeira vai nos 298,07m. Mais 2 metros e toda a aldeia antiga fica novamente submersa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Fev 2019 às 14:27)

A nascente do Rio Alviela, já "acordou", e já está a debitar um caudal considerável.


----------



## huguh (1 Fev 2019 às 16:03)

Deviam colocar aqui tambem as imagens com os dados e gráficos de descargas das barragens como tinham na 1ª página do seguimento do ano passado. Embora este ano não haja grandes chuvas até agora, dá sempre jeito para consulta


----------



## slbgdt (22 Mar 2019 às 02:30)

Nuestros Hermanos andam em descargas para segundo eles renovar os rios abaixo das barragens.
Em período de seca vai Grande discussão por lá.
Esta água chegará ao Douro e a Portugal.
Deixo o link da notícia:
http://www.diariodevalderrueda.es/t...n-fuerza-desembalsaba-agua-ayer-pantano-riano


----------



## slbgdt (22 Mar 2019 às 02:33)

@AnDré sobre os avisos sonoros:
https://www.tsf.pt/sociedade/ambien...agens-apenas-oito-cumprem-a-lei-10665678.html


----------



## AnDré (23 Mar 2019 às 16:41)

A albufeira de Paradela está a 7,8%.
Está ou vai entrar em obras?


----------



## slbgdt (30 Mar 2019 às 05:42)

Por dentro da obra do Alto Tâmega


----------



## joralentejano (3 Abr 2019 às 13:17)

*Seca: Albufeira do Caia já está a cortar no fornecimento de água para a agricultura*

A Associação de Regantes da Barragem do Caia, distrito Portalegre, já está a aplicar restrições no fornecimento de água para a agricultura devido à falta de chuva.

Em declarações à Rádio Portalegre, João Ramalho, da Associação de Regantes da Barragem do Caia, admitiu que a situação “é preocupante” e pode agravar-se se não chover até ao final do mês de abril.

João Ramalho indicou que os cortes no fornecimento de água à agricultura “são cirúrgicos” e com o objetivo de assegurar uma campanha de rega dentro da normalidade.

O mesmo responsável revelou que o volume armazenado atualmente é na ordem dos 65 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, o que corresponde a cerca de 35 por cento da capacidade total, que é de cerca de 190 milhões de metros cúbicos.

Questionado sobre o abastecimento de água às populações servidas pela albufeira, João Ramalho indicou que as reservas hídricas são suficientes para três anos.

A albufeira do Caia serve as populações do concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior, Arronches e Monforte, no Alto Alentejo.

Fonte: Rádio Portalegre


----------



## clone (7 Abr 2019 às 00:24)




----------



## clone (8 Abr 2019 às 18:26)

Rio Tejo está "por um fio" entre o Alentejo e Ribatejo


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2019 às 18:14)

* Não há “água nova” no Guadiana e no Sado. Quem vive da terra e dos rios sofre com isso *
No Guadiana falta peixe e no Sado há barragens com um volume de armazenamento de apenas 12% e 16%. Nas culturas de sequeiro, só a chuva pode ajudar a minorar perdas que se prevêem “em grande escala”. Quem depende da rega, também não tem garantias. A seca não escolhe quem vai afectar e isso sente-se nas margens dos dois rios.

Já passaram alguns anos desde que António dos Reis Soeiro, 78 anos, apanhou lampreia que se visse no Guadiana. O pescador da aldeia de Pomarão – colada à fronteira com Espanha e com a barragem espanhola do Chança quase a fazer sombra ao casario – está sentado à porta de casa a aproveitar o sol que espreita entre as nuvens negras desta tarde de domingo. “Aqui há uns anos, eu e outro rapaz chegámos a apanhar 986 lampreias. Mas tem vindo a diminuir. Cento e tal... No ano passado foram duas e este agora só uma”, diz, desalentado. A explicação, coloca-a na falta de chuva, que faz com que a água do Guadiana e das ribeiras que o engordam não se renove. “A água é sempre a mesma, está a compreender? E o peixe não entra. A água não vem da barragem, nem das ribeiras, nem dos barrancos. Isto não está nada famoso.”

Quem olha lá para baixo, para o Guadiana a espraiar-se largo entre as margens, pode ter dificuldade em acreditar no velho pescador de boina e olhos claros. Mas ele sabe do que fala. As cheias, que ajudam à subida da lampreia e antigamente levavam as águas do rio a invadir ruas e casas do Pomarão (há marcas a assinalar a chegada das águas às habitações baixinhas), são algo que não se vê por ali desde 1997. Nesse ano, as barragens encheram tanto que foi preciso abri-las. O alerta chegou na noite de 5 de Novembro. Na manhã do dia 6 estava tudo como mostram as fotografias que Margarida, esposa do velho pescador, mostra agora: as ruas mais baixas da aldeia já não se vêem, a água chega aos patamares superiores, onde está a casa de ambos, e, atrás, poderosos jactos de água saltam ainda da barragem espanhola.
........................
O Inverno que agora terminou foi já classificado pelo IPMA como o 4.º mais seco do século, com a precipitação ocorrida entre Dezembro e Fevereiro a corresponder a cerca de 41% do valor médio. Uma situação que se reflecte no volume de água armazenado nas albufeiras das barragens nacionais – e também espanholas, onde tem chovido ainda menos do que em Portugal. Em Março, havia dez barragens com um armazenamento inferior a 40% (eram apenas três em 2018), e duas delas estavam no Guadiana: a barragem da Vigia (24%) e a do Caia (32%).
*Ano perdido*
Luís Rodrigues, 38 anos, aproveitou o domingo de manhã para passar pela albufeira do Caia e procurar apanhar algum peixe com uma cana. À volta, só se ouvem pássaros ou o carro muito ocasional que atravessa a estrada lá em cima. O silêncio é tanto que se ouve o barulho de um cão a sacudir a água do pelo, depois de um banho na albufeira, a poucas centenas de metros de distância. O homem olha em redor, para as encostas em que é bem visível o local onde devia haver água – há uma faixa larga de terra castanha, despida, e só depois começam as primeiras ervas e árvores. “Isto devia estar mais cinco ou seis metros acima. Já tínhamos tido seca no ano passado. Agora já cortaram a rega em Setembro e, com os olivais intensivos, isto vai ser muito complicado”, diz.

Há-de ser para a rega, mas Francisco Corado, 46 anos, nem nessa hipótese pode pensar. Nos 400 hectares da Herdade da Fragosa, onde cria gado, a pastagem de que os animais precisam para se alimentarem é produzida em regime exclusivo de sequeiro. Ali, diz o produtor de Arronches, já quase não vale a pena ter esperança que chova. Porque não é possível recuperar de um Inverno sem chuva. “A pastagem vai ser sempre afectada porque as plantas que estão secas já não recuperam. O ciclo da planta fechou. Isto são plantas de sequeiro, pode chover que nunca recuperam”, diz.

Fermelinda Carvalho, presidente da Associação de Agricultores de Portalegre, que representa 3800 produtores – incluindo Francisco Corado –, diz que o que tem ouvido dos associados é que a situação “é extremamente grave”. “As secas têm sido sucessivas, mas esta já nos arriscamos a dizer que será a pior de que temos memória. Choveu muitíssimo pouco de Novembro até à data”, diz. A seca não escolhe e visa todos por igual. A também presidente da Câmara de Arronches diz que o efeito faz-se sentir “dos cereais às pastagens, às vinhas e pomares, que são poucos, ao olival, para quem não tem regadio”. Quem depende da rega “irá ser afectado mais à frente”, se não chover.

Restante reportagem aqui


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Abr 2019 às 18:38)

joralentejano disse:


> * Não há “água nova” no Guadiana e no Sado. Quem vive da terra e dos rios sofre com isso *
> No Guadiana falta peixe e no Sado há barragens com um volume de armazenamento de apenas 12% e 16%. Nas culturas de sequeiro, só a chuva pode ajudar a minorar perdas que se prevêem “em grande escala”. Quem depende da rega, também não tem garantias. A seca não escolhe quem vai afectar e isso sente-se nas margens dos dois rios.
> 
> Já passaram alguns anos desde que António dos Reis Soeiro, 78 anos, apanhou lampreia que se visse no Guadiana. O pescador da aldeia de Pomarão – colada à fronteira com Espanha e com a barragem espanhola do Chança quase a fazer sombra ao casario – está sentado à porta de casa a aproveitar o sol que espreita entre as nuvens negras desta tarde de domingo. “Aqui há uns anos, eu e outro rapaz chegámos a apanhar 986 lampreias. Mas tem vindo a diminuir. Cento e tal... No ano passado foram duas e este agora só uma”, diz, desalentado. A explicação, coloca-a na falta de chuva, que faz com que a água do Guadiana e das ribeiras que o engordam não se renove. “A água é sempre a mesma, está a compreender? E o peixe não entra. A água não vem da barragem, nem das ribeiras, nem dos barrancos. Isto não está nada famoso.”
> ...




Uma triste realidade, que infelizmente muitas pessoas ainda não conseguem ver! Um dia ainda vamos chegar a triste época , em que os jornalistas vão dar a notícia de bom tempo quando estiver de chuva!


----------



## joralentejano (12 Abr 2019 às 19:12)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Uma triste realidade, que infelizmente muitas pessoas ainda não conseguem ver! Um dia ainda vamos chegar a triste época , em que os jornalistas vão dar a notícia de bom tempo quando estiver de chuva!


É verdade! E tal como diz numa certa parte da notícia, está tudo perdido porque mesmo que vá chovendo agora, já e tarde demais para as pastagens recuperarem e claro, também para as barragens. Visto residir na zona onde está uma das barragens com valores de armazenamento mais preocupantes e acompanhar todos os dias a situação agrícola, sei bem que poderá ser umas das piores secas da história. Se isto continuar assim após o verão tal como em 2017, sinceramente não sei onde isto irá chegar, mas pronto, há que ter esperança de que um dia este recupere, apesar de as secas serem cada mais sucessivas tendo um impacto ainda mais abragente. De referir que a seca de 2017 ficou marcada devido àquilo que ocorreu desde o final do verão até ao final de fevereiro de 2018 porque, antes do verão a situação não estava tão crítica como atualmente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Abr 2019 às 20:16)

joralentejano disse:


> É verdade! E tal como diz numa certa parte da notícia, está tudo perdido porque mesmo que vá chovendo agora, já e tarde demais para as pastagens recuperarem e claro, também para as barragens. Visto residir na zona onde está uma das barragens com valores de armazenamento mais preocupantes e acompanhar todos os dias a situação agrícola, sei bem que poderá ser umas das piores secas da história. Se isto continuar assim após o verão tal como em 2017, sinceramente não sei onde isto irá chegar, mas pronto, há que ter esperança de que um dia este recupere, apesar de as secas serem cada mais sucessivas tendo um impacto ainda mais abragente. De referir que a seca de 2017 ficou marcada devido àquilo que ocorreu desde o final do verão até ao final de fevereiro de 2018 porque, antes do verão a situação não estava tão crítica como atualmente.



Pois a situação não está fácil, e não se avizinha melhorias, as sementeiras para forragem, estão com 30 a 40 cm de altura, quanto muito, e já estão espigadas, os agricultores que semearam logo com as primeiras chuvas, ainda tiveram sorte, porque pelo menos já conseguiram fazer um bom corte, e agora com a humidade do solo, e com alguma chuva que venha a cair, ainda conseguem outro corte, lá para junho, mas quem se atrasou vai estar com a "corda no pescoço", e vejo agricultores , que andam a colocar adubo 2 vezes por mes, para tentar remediar o mal, mas mais uma vez vai ser mais dinheiro gasto, e com pouco retorno.
As pastagens que já foram cortadas e enfardadas estão neste momento já com um preço elevado.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Abr 2019 às 15:10)

*Rio Tejo está por um fio*
Falta de água secou caudal do Tejo e é possível atravessar a pé vários locais. 

Depois de vários focos de poluição, entretanto resolvidos, o rio Tejo está agora, em algumas zonas, por um fio. A falta de água é cada vez mais notada e, em vários sítios, é possível atravessar a pé de uma margem para a outra. Mais uma vez está em risco o ambiente, a pesca e toda a atividade económica das zonas ribeirinhas.

SIC Notícias


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Abr 2019 às 23:54)

O destino do Tejo é tornar-se um afluente do Zêzere... o que vem de Espanha já é pouco, com estas secas sucessivas ainda pior.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Abr 2019 às 00:18)

guisilva5000 disse:


> O destino do Tejo é tornar-se um afluente do Zêzere... o que vem de Espanha já é pouco, com estas secas sucessivas ainda pior.


Exato, tal como dizem na notícia, aquilo que está a "aguentar" o Tejo são os afluentes que assim que o calor apertar, irão secar. Esta situação é idêntica para praticamente todos os rios, principalmente aqueles que vêm de Espanha. A situação está a ficar complicada e isto ainda não é nada, pois, o verão ainda não começou. Ainda hoje vi umas fotos da Barragem do Cabril e já está bem baixa, sendo de referir que no ano passado estava quase a 100%, acho que é algo preocupante. Vamos terminar o verão completamente numa lástima, resta-nos ter esperança de que o próximo Outono/Inverno fujam à regra da situação que tem sido normal, nos últimos anos, ou então, não sabemos mesmo onde isto vai parar.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (15 Abr 2019 às 00:40)

Que exagero que por aqui anda minha nossa ...
Além disso nas próximas semanas está prometida chuva e nada de calor  ..
Enfim tantos alarmismos sem qq razão .


----------



## srr (15 Abr 2019 às 08:16)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Que exagero que por aqui anda minha nossa ...
> Além disso nas próximas semanas está prometida chuva e nada de calor  ..
> Enfim tantos alarmismos sem qq razão .



Infelizmente os comentários anteriores nao são exagero.

Ontem estive no Foz do Zezere com o Tejo, e literalmente o Zezere tem mais caudal que o tejo.
Na zona  - Alvega - Concavada e Belver ( depois barragem ) o caudal é de um mini Ribeiro.

Venham ver no local.....apesar da falta de agua , a zona é espectacularmente bonita.


----------



## slbgdt (16 Abr 2019 às 20:31)

Tal como era sabido há bastante tempo:
https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/governo-nao-avanca-com-a-barragem-do-fridao-10801563.html


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Abr 2019 às 21:14)

slbgdt disse:


> Tal como era sabido há bastante tempo:
> https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/governo-nao-avanca-com-a-barragem-do-fridao-10801563.html



Até que enfim, uma boa notícia, já não era sem tempo.


----------



## Mjhb (17 Abr 2019 às 09:17)

slbgdt disse:


> Tal como era sabido há bastante tempo:
> https://www.jn.pt/nacional/interior/governo-nao-avanca-com-a-barragem-do-fridao-10801563.html


Vamos ver é quanto é que isso nos vai custar


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Abr 2019 às 10:01)

Pedro disse:


> Vamos ver é quanto é que isso nos vai custar



Pois, a EDP, já tinha avançado com uns 200 milhões, e agora o governo dá um passo atrás, e lá vao ter de lhe pagar mais uma valente indeminização.


----------



## slbgdt (17 Abr 2019 às 17:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, a EDP, já tinha avançado com uns 200 milhões, e agora o governo dá um passo atrás, e lá vao ter de lhe pagar mais uma valente indeminização.



A EDP e ENDESA avançaram 300 milhões em licenças para o PNB,  tendo a EDP desistido de alvite e mais algumas.

É o problema do populismo, a EDP não tem interesse em Fridão, porém se um governante incompetente quiser fazer figura de herói, a EDP já pode pedir indemnização.

É bastante simples


----------



## slbgdt (21 Abr 2019 às 22:09)

Uma notícia solta mas que poderá salvar ou não o Tejo português.
Já aqui.tinha falado ma necessidade de jm9a obra  destas.


----------



## dahon (22 Abr 2019 às 23:22)

Então o site do SNIRH deu o berro? Já não temos a informação das barragens que estava compilada na primeira pagina do seguimento do ano passado e o próprio site do SNIRH também não abre.


----------



## slbgdt (23 Abr 2019 às 02:33)

dahon disse:


> Então o site do SNIRH deu o berro? Já não temos a informação das barragens que estava compilada na primeira pagina do seguimento do ano passado e o próprio site do SNIRH também não abre.


Aqui ainda aparece:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2018.9615/


----------



## ac_cernax (25 Abr 2019 às 08:55)

Depois do que aconteceu em 2017, em que a seca pôs em causa o abastecimento de água às populações e em que se teve de recorrer a camiões cisternas para levar água da Aguieira para a Barragem de Fagilde , operação essa com elevados custos para o país.
Falou-se na altura em muitas soluções para aumentar a capacidade de reserva de água da barragem.  Passado este tempo todo ao que parece nada se fez. E afinal nem o paredão da actual barragem oferece segurança para alcançar a cota máxima.

É caso para dizer que se continua a acreditar no "São Pedro", que este não nos falhe!

Reportagem SIC de ontem:

*Barragem de Fagilde em Viseu não pode encher porque está velha*

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-04...de-em-Viseu-nao-pode-encher-porque-esta-velha


----------



## Neves89 (26 Abr 2019 às 09:47)

Bom dia, antes de mais apresentar me sou o Joaquim, sou de Gaia 29 anos. Todas as semanas ando no Douro derivado ao meu trabalho e da última sexta para hoje a barragem do Balsemao em Lamego passou de estar a cerca de 10m da cota máxima para uma situação em que está cheia e a cerca de 15min quando lá passei estava a debitar bem para o Douro. E mesmo o próprio corgo e pinhão ontem também estavam a chegar ao Douro com bastante caudal.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Abr 2019 às 11:46)

Neves89 disse:


> Bom dia, antes de mais apresentar me sou o Joaquim, sou de Gaia 29 anos. Todas as semanas ando no Douro derivado ao meu trabalho e da última sexta para hoje a barragem do Balsemao em Lamego passou de estar a cerca de 10m da cota máxima para uma situação em que está cheia e a cerca de 15min quando lá passei estava a debitar bem para o Douro. E mesmo o próprio corgo e pinhão ontem também estavam a chegar ao Douro com bastante caudal.



Antes de mais bem vindo ao Fórum ..  
As barragens do Douro já antes estavam bem fornecidas ... E depois de um Abril em que no alto Minho caiu mais de 200 mm e a norte do mondego temos cerca de 100 a 130 mm ... A maioria das barragens deverá estar cheia. 
Mesmo no centro do país as albufeiras certamente melhoraram bastante mesmo no Tejo. 
No sul do país apesar dos valores entre os 40 a 60 mm na maior parte dos locais as precipitações foram fracas em geral pelo que as barragens não deverão ter grandes alterações. 
No Algarve contrariamente a região Norte e centro as barragens diminuíram o seu caudal. 
Um exemplo disso é a barragem do Beliche que no início do mês a cota estava nos 44.54 salvo erro e agora a 24 deste mês este a 44.13!!


----------



## Nickname (26 Abr 2019 às 14:54)

Rio Paiva, 15km a jusante da nascente, em Fráguas, Vila Nova de Paiva:


----------



## dahon (26 Abr 2019 às 16:41)

Passei há pouco pela barragem da Aguieira e fiquei admirado pois a água na albufeira estava na linha das árvores. Logo aí fiquei com a ideia que devia estar praticamente cheia. Agora pude confirmar que já está bem atestada para o verão.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2019 às 22:27)

dahon disse:


> Passei há pouco pela barragem da Aguieira e fiquei admirado pois a água na albufeira estava na linha das árvores. Logo aí fiquei com a ideia que devia estar praticamente cheia. Agora pude confirmar que já está bem atestada para o verão.



Bem atestada mesmo! Está nos 97,5%. Foi feita uma boa gestão da albufeira.
A montante, na Serra da Estrela, também está tudo bem preenchido: Caldeirão nos 85%, Vale Rossim 87% e Lagoa Comprida nos 97%.
Muito bom para a bacia do Mondego.

No noroeste também houve recuperação:
Alto Lindoso 73%
Alto Rabagão 64%
E as restantes na casa dos 80%. Excepto Paradela que está nos 11%. Suponho que esteja em manutenção.

Em Lamego, a barragem do Varosa chegou a ter que descarregar na madrugada de 26.
E o Vouga encheu a albufeira de Ribeiradio. Está a 25cm da cota máxima.

No Zêzere Cabril recuperou. Está nos 70% e Castelo de Bode nos 78%.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Abr 2019 às 01:31)

E a região sul como está em termos de barragens?

Eu pelas informações que tenho as barragens perderam algum do seu armazenamento!!


----------



## frederico (1 Mai 2019 às 15:51)

Podes ver aqui:

https://snirh.apambiente.pt/

Há dias andei nesse site a ver dados desde 1980, da precipitação no Sul, e é assustador constatar o *défice hídrico *que se vai acumulando sensivelmente desde 2011. Esta deve ser a década *mais seca *desde o início do século passado, pelo menos a Sul, e não admira portanto a mortalidade brutal de sobreiros e azinheiras.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Mai 2019 às 18:57)

frederico disse:


> Podes ver aqui:
> 
> https://snirh.apambiente.pt/
> 
> Há dias andei nesse site a ver dados desde 1980, da precipitação no Sul, e é assustador constatar o *défice hídrico *que se vai acumulando sensivelmente desde 2011. Esta deve ser a década *mais seca *desde o início do século passado, pelo menos a Sul, e não admira portanto a mortalidade brutal de sobreiros e azinheiras.



É curioso Qd se analisa os dados desta década. Os meses de Inverno serao seguramente nesta década os mais secos... Mas creio que na década de 70 aconteceu exactamente o contrário... Outonos muito secos e invernos muito chuvosos. 
As barragens sobretudo da região interior do Alentejo e Algarve perderam alguma da sua capacidade!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Mai 2019 às 18:58)

Além disso este maio está com aspecto de vir a ser muito seco e muito quente!!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Mai 2019 às 09:45)

_Bom di_a

_Já saiu o relatório do snirh relativamente ao mês de Abril.
Tal como eu já suspeitava houve uma forte recuperação nas barragens acima do Mondego e mesmo do Tejo. 
Na região do Sul as albufeiras do Sado tb apresentam algumas melhorias.
Nas Albufeiras do Guadiana parece ser onde a situação é pior pois a mesmas perderam ligeiramente alguma capacidade... mesmo assim estão garantidos o fornecimento de água para abastecimento e rega para este verão!!
Finalmente para ilustrar o quanto seco tem sido este inverno por estas bandas as barragens do sotavento algarvio têm vindo continuamente a perder algum do seu armazenamento neste inverno. Casos concretos de beliche e odeleite. 
Analisando as previsões dos modelos que apontam para uma primeira quinzena seca e quente no sul veremos como será a evolução das barragens na regiao Sul do país. _


----------



## trovoadas (2 Mai 2019 às 11:38)

Faze


Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> _Bom di_a
> 
> _Já saiu o relatório do snirh relativamente ao mês de Abril.
> Tal como eu já suspeitava houve uma forte recuperação nas barragens acima do Mondego e mesmo do Tejo.
> ...


Não precisas de ver muito... Em principio a perda nas barragens andará a par com o ano passado. Tens é por exemplo o fator dos consumos e evaporação que poderão variar conforme sejam os próximos meses. Por exemplo o ano passado Junho e parte de Julho foram frescos e húmidos, ainda assim não creio que faça assim tanta diferença mais % menos %.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Mai 2019 às 12:07)

De facto nas últimas 2 semanas a diferença no nível da água na zona da Aguieira é notável


----------



## trovoadas (3 Mai 2019 às 15:57)

trovoadas disse:


> Não precisas de ver muito... Em principio a perda nas barragens andará a par com o ano passado. Tens é por exemplo o fator dos consumos e evaporação que poderão variar conforme sejam os próximos meses. Por exemplo o ano passado Junho e parte de Julho foram frescos e húmidos, ainda assim não creio que faça assim tanta diferença mais % menos %.[/QUOTE


Esqueci-me de um pormenor... O ano passado em Maio e mesmo Junho tínhamos caudais nos cursos de água. O ano passado cheguei a banhar-me a meio de Junho na ribeira de Odeleite, próximo à barragem, e ainda com caudal significativo. Pelos gráficos as perdas nesses meses foram baixas.


----------



## frederico (3 Mai 2019 às 16:01)

Foste tomar o banho de São João? Uma bela tradição que desapareceu, o banho da madrugada de São João na ribeira ou na fonte.


----------



## dahon (9 Mai 2019 às 22:18)

Continua a dar-lhe bem a Aguieira.


----------



## slbgdt (13 Mai 2019 às 12:05)

AnDré disse:


> Bem atestada mesmo! Está nos 97,5%. Foi feita uma boa gestão da albufeira.
> A montante, na Serra da Estrela, também está tudo bem preenchido: Caldeirão nos 85%, Vale Rossim 87% e Lagoa Comprida nos 97%.
> Muito bom para a bacia do Mondego.
> 
> ...



Boas @AnDré 
Indo este fim de semana caminhar até Pitões da Junias e com isso passar pela Caniçada, Salamonde, Venda Nova e Alto Rabagão.
Caminhei ao pé de Paradela e de facto está super vazio mas não consegui ver se o paredão estaria em obras.
De resto Venda Nova bombeava pela manhã e estava cheia a noite.
Alto Cavado também tinha muita água.
Apenas o Alto Rabagão ainda levava muita água.
Já pesquisei por todo o lado e não me foi possível descobrir qualquer obra por lá.
A não ser que a EDP tenha decidido avançar com a Central Paradela II mas não me parece


----------



## Luis Martins (25 Mai 2019 às 22:17)

slbgdt disse:


> Boas @AnDré
> Indo este fim de semana caminhar até Pitões da Junias e com isso passar pela Caniçada, Salamonde, Venda Nova e Alto Rabagão.
> Caminhei ao pé de Paradela e de facto está super vazio mas não consegui ver se o paredão estaria em obras.
> De resto Venda Nova bombeava pela manhã e estava cheia a noite.
> ...


Boa  noite. Estive em Pitoes da Junias á uma semana e a barragem da Paradela está em obras . Não perguntei que tipo de obras mas foi o que me indicaram.A barragem da Canicaça está cheia como raramente a vi . A de Vilarinho da Furna também está bastante cheia , o caminho que os antigos habitantes de Vilarinho  costumam fazer para visitar a antiga aldeia está inundado. A do Alto Rabagão ainda leva bastante água. também passei junto á do Lindoso que está bem composta .


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mai 2019 às 17:25)

Secalhar alguém se lembrou de abrir as torneiras, de modo a que o rio Tejo, não parece uma pequena ribeira, em alguns locais.


----------



## cepp1 (7 Jun 2019 às 17:43)

https://www.publico.pt/2019/06/06/l...wSyGW8FDUNLhFtTxwxL68L9BG9gnTHLF6Ygv0DS35hDiU

Homem seca a cascata do vigário porque desviou Ribeiro para o laranjal. Ainda bem que fui a tempo e ver esta maravilha na Páscoa.
Pelos vistos para as autoridades está tudo bem


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Jun 2019 às 18:03)

cepp1 disse:


> https://www.publico.pt/2019/06/06/l...wSyGW8FDUNLhFtTxwxL68L9BG9gnTHLF6Ygv0DS35hDiU
> 
> Homem seca a cascata do vigário porque desviou Ribeiro para o laranjal. Ainda bem que fui a tempo e ver esta maravilha na Páscoa.
> Pelos vistos para as autoridades está tudo bem



Se bem me recordo, já não é a 1ª vez que essa situação acontece.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Jun 2019 às 11:56)

Onde está a população de Alte? É preciso vir malta de fora para defender os nossos direitos... Ninguém quer saber enquanto não faltar água na torneira o que também não deve faltar muito...

Quanto ao laranjal todos sabemos o progresso que trás... Assim que baixar o preço da laranja aquilo vira deserto


----------



## slbgdt (18 Jun 2019 às 18:48)

A explicação para o esvaziamento de  Paradela.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2019 às 21:00)

*Águas do Algarve vai estudar dessalinização na costa algarvia*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2019/07/aguas-do-algarve-vai-estudar-dessalinizacao-na-costa-algarvia

Basta chover e tudo ficará esquecido...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Jul 2019 às 21:49)

*Seca: Há 23 anos que não havia falta de água para assegurar o fornecimento ao perímetro de rega da albufeira do Caia - Aristides Chinita*
(Por Gabriel Nunes/Carla Aguiã) - O gestor da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, Aristides Chinita, mostrou-se, hoje, “super preocupado” com a falta de água, revelando que “há 23 anos que não eram obrigados, como está a acontecer este ano, a fazer cortes no fornecimento para as culturas do perímetro de rega da barragem”.

De acordo com Aristides Chinita para assegurar a campanha de rega, até ao dia 15 de outubro, desde há meses que estão a ser feitos cortes no fornecimento de água à agricultura na ordem dos 16 por cento em relação ao que é habitual.

O mesmo responsável admitiu que sem estes cortes, provavelmente a água armazenada na albufeira do Caia não seria suficiente para garantir toda a campanha de rega.

A albufeira do Caia apresenta atualmente uma quota de armazenamento de 23 por cento, o que equivale a 44 milhões de metros cúbicos, sendo a sua capacidade total útil de 190 milhões de metros cúbicos de água.

Apesar de estar apenas com mais 4 por cento do nível de armazenamento mais baixo da sua história, que foi atingido em fevereiro de 2018, Aristides Chinita indicou que o abastecimento público às populações servidas dos concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior, Monforte e Arronches, está assegurado para os próximos dois a três anos.
Fonte: Rádio Portalegre
___________
Deixo uma fotografia tirada recentemente...





Acho que estes cortes deviam existir até mesmo quando a barragem tem bom armazenamento, porque poupa-se bastante. 
Tal como referido na notícia, o valor mais baixo alguma vez registado na Barragem, foi antes do período chuvoso ocorrido em 2018. Em 2017, no final de Julho, tinha 28% e neste momento está com cerca de 23%, portanto, caminha para um novo valor histórico.
Vamos ver o que este próximo ano hidrológico tem para dar...


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Jul 2019 às 23:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Águas do Algarve vai estudar dessalinização na costa algarvia*
> 
> https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2019/07/aguas-do-algarve-vai-estudar-dessalinizacao-na-costa-algarvia
> 
> Basta chover e tudo ficará esquecido...


Já vamos tarde!
Os espanhóis já tem dessalinização há muitos anos, e recentemente candidatou as zonas do litoral norte a projectos de dessalinização, curiosamente zonas sem stress hídrico. Será dos "fundos europeus"?!


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2019 às 13:38)

Aristocrata disse:


> Já vamos tarde!
> Os espanhóis já tem dessalinização há muitos anos, e recentemente candidatou as zonas do litoral norte a projectos de dessalinização, curiosamente zonas sem stress hídrico. Será dos "fundos europeus"?!



Em 2005 falou-se nisso no Algarve, depois choveu e ficou metido na gaveta. Só se lembram da dessalinização da água do mar, quando a coisa aperta mas basta chover e encher as barragens e isso ficará esquecido, ou não fosse estarmos em Portugal.

A zona do levante espanhol há muitos anos que tem esse método e resulta tão bem que vão estender a outras regiões, aliás isso é prevenção, por cá, é rezar a todos os santos para o próximo ano hidrológico resolva o que o país não consegue resolver.

No Algarve, existe uma dessalinizadora utilizada pelo Grupo Pestana nos hotéis situados em Alvor. Portanto, os privados estão avançados já o estado está sempre atrasado e anda sempre atrás do prejuízo. 

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/economi...tro-hoteis-do-algarve-com-agua-potavel_n86515


----------



## joralentejano (1 Ago 2019 às 22:25)

*Barragem do Caia está em mínimos históricos*
*Albufeira em Elvas tem apenas 22% da capacidade total. 
*
A barragem do Caia, em Elvas, está a ficar sem água para servir a agricultura da região. O armazenamento na albufeira está em mínimos históricos e, se no próximo inverno não chover, já só irá garantir o abastecimento às populações.

Fonte e Reportagem aqui. 
____________
Segundo o SNIRH, a Barragem terminou Julho com 20.6%. 
Outras situações preocupantes...
Bacia do Guadiana:
Lucefecit: 16.6%
Vigia: 12.7%
Abrilongo: 22.8%

Bacia do Sado:
Monte da Rocha: 9.8%
Campilhas: 11.2%
Pego do Altar: 28%

Na Bacia do Tejo, está a do Divor com 13.2%.

Ai se o verão não estivesse a ser mais suave...
Vamos ver o que nos reserva daqui para a frente.


----------



## Manuel Amador (1 Ago 2019 às 22:51)

Hoje estive na denominada região saloia expressão caída em desgraça mas bem castiça, ao menos aqui está, "fresquinho". Rio Lizandro junto a Mafra, a fazer lembrar o brutal empenho que apanhei numa das voltas ao Concelho de Mafra em btt
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Ago 2019 às 23:01)

Manuel Amador disse:


> Hoje estive na denominada região saloia expressão caída em desgraça mas bem castiça, ao menos aqui está, "fresquinho". Rio Lizandro junto a Mafra, a fazer lembrar o brutal empenho que apanhei numa das voltas ao Concelho de Mafra em btt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos, conheço bem esse sitio chama-se Senhora do O, aí perto tens uma capela com marca das cheias de Novembro de1983.
Relativamente ao rio lizandro linha de água mais importante do concelho de Mafra, que raramente seca, o que a torna tão preciosa para agricultura do vale do Lizandro.
Esse vale já o atravessei de bike daí até aldeia do Carvalhal, simplesmente espectacular e muito pouco conhecido por maior parte das pessoas.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Ago 2019 às 08:47)

Os valores das barragens no Guadiana fazendo uma comparação com Julho de 2005 estão piores no Alentejo enquanto no Algarve central e sotavento estão bem melhores. 
Recordo e que o Outono de 2005 foi bastante chuvoso e este não se sabe o que aí virá!!


----------



## Manuel Amador (8 Ago 2019 às 15:05)

Partilho algumas fotos da denominada Vala de Alpiarça  também conhecida como Ribeira de Ulme Vala do Paul conforme o local onde passa. A nascente situa se no concelho De Abrantes, é desagua perto deste local entre Muge e Benfica do Ribatejo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (1 Set 2019 às 23:53)

Olhando para as atuais previsões, a situação deverá continuar a piorar...


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Set 2019 às 18:19)

joralentejano disse:


> Olhando para as atuais previsões, a situação deverá continuar a piorar...


É muito triste ver isto a acontecer... Infelizmente parece que vai ser o novo normal para o Alentejo.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Set 2019 às 18:56)

Para já está tudo muito idêntico ao ano passado. Junho e Julho mais fresco, Agosto e Setembro mais quente, o Outono neste momento está previsto ser seco ou normal, e o Inverno está a ser apontado como mais seco. 
Entretanto o mês de Agosto fez disparar o consumo de água e as barragens perderam mais água ainda. 
Setembro com a promessa pelos modelos de médio prazo de ser mais quente e seco faz com que a situação piore. 
Portanto veremos como estarão as coisas antes do Outono.. Nomeadamente Outubro em termos de barragens.
Nota: o primeiro modelo a actualizar neste mês foi o do meteofrance com a promessa de um Outono e Inverno com precipitações abaixo do normal.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2019 às 14:38)

*Alandroal: As impressionantes imagens da Barragem do Lucifecit que está em mínimos históricos de armazenamento (c/vídeo e fotos)*
Conforme ODigital.pt noticiou, no final do mês de Agosto eram cinco as barragens que apresentavam um volume de armazenamento de água abaixo dos 10% da sua capacidade, sendo que três são no distrito de Évora.
Um desses casos é a Barragem do Lucifecit, no concelho de Alandroal, que no final de Agosto apresentava apenas 8,1% de armazenamento de água. Um volume de água, que há muito não se via nesta barragem que serve exclusivamente para o regadio e não para consumo humano, no entanto não deixam de ser impressionantes as imagens captadas pelo fotografo Nuno Mendes que de seguida lhe mostramos:













Mais fotos e o vídeo aqui.


----------



## JPAG (13 Set 2019 às 15:08)

joralentejano disse:


> *Alandroal: As impressionantes imagens da Barragem do Lucifecit que está em mínimos históricos de armazenamento (c/vídeo e fotos)*
> Conforme ODigital.pt noticiou, no final do mês de Agosto eram cinco as barragens que apresentavam um volume de armazenamento de água abaixo dos 10% da sua capacidade, sendo que três são no distrito de Évora.
> Um desses casos é a Barragem do Lucifecit, no concelho de Alandroal, que no final de Agosto apresentava apenas 8,1% de armazenamento de água. Um volume de água, que há muito não se via nesta barragem que serve exclusivamente para o regadio e não para consumo humano, no entanto não deixam de ser impressionantes as imagens captadas pelo fotografo Nuno Mendes que de seguida lhe mostramos:
> 
> ...



A barragem é relativamente pequena, mas é sempre triste ver imagens como estas. Passei lá esta semana e nunca tinha visto a barragem assim. 

A situação é critica, mas a impunidade em relação às associações de regantes destas albufeiras, que exploram as albufeiras até ao "tutano", sem qualquer preocupação ambiental é algo que me irrita. Quem salvaguarda a biodiversidade deste habitat? Já alguém parou para pensar que existem algumas espécies (aves, peixes, anfíbios, etc) que dependem deste ecossistema para sobreviver? Lembro-me de chegar a esta barragem no verão e ver centenas de cegonhas nidificantes, garças, cágados, barbos, sapos, salamandras, etc etc. Esta semana quando lá fui não havia/vi nada!!  Não deveria haver uma cota mínima que salvaguardasse estes problemas? Os hectares de milho e os olivais intensivos em redor da albufeira são mais importantes?? 

A pouca água que resta é muito superficial e é provável que acabe por secar por completo no próximo mês..


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 15:14)

joralentejano disse:


> *Alandroal: As impressionantes imagens da Barragem do Lucifecit que está em mínimos históricos de armazenamento (c/vídeo e fotos)*
> Conforme ODigital.pt noticiou, no final do mês de Agosto eram cinco as barragens que apresentavam um volume de armazenamento de água abaixo dos 10% da sua capacidade, sendo que três são no distrito de Évora.
> Um desses casos é a Barragem do Lucifecit, no concelho de Alandroal, que no final de Agosto apresentava apenas 8,1% de armazenamento de água. Um volume de água, que há muito não se via nesta barragem que serve exclusivamente para o regadio e não para consumo humano, no entanto não deixam de ser impressionantes as imagens captadas pelo fotografo Nuno Mendes que de seguida lhe mostramos:
> 
> ...




Parabéns ao Nuno pelas fotografias, mas apesar da qualidade das mesmas , as imagens são muito tristes e mais parecem de um lugar "lunático" ! Ilustram bem a profunda realidade em que grande parte do Sul do país se encontra


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2019 às 15:44)

joralentejano disse:


> *Alandroal: As impressionantes imagens da Barragem do Lucifecit que está em mínimos históricos de armazenamento (c/vídeo e fotos)*
> Conforme ODigital.pt noticiou, no final do mês de Agosto eram cinco as barragens que apresentavam um volume de armazenamento de água abaixo dos 10% da sua capacidade, sendo que três são no distrito de Évora.
> Um desses casos é a Barragem do Lucifecit, no concelho de Alandroal, que no final de Agosto apresentava apenas 8,1% de armazenamento de água. Um volume de água, que há muito não se via nesta barragem que serve exclusivamente para o regadio e não para consumo humano, no entanto não deixam de ser impressionantes as imagens captadas pelo fotografo Nuno Mendes que de seguida lhe mostramos:
> 
> ...



É das coisas mais desoladores ver o fundo de uma barragem completamente gretado, onde deveria de estar coberto por água, vivemos de facto uma situação muito preocupante, estive á poucos dias, numa das maiores barragens aqui perto de mim, deve de ocupar uns uns 5 a 6 ha, e que já foi em tempos usada para a agricultura, mas agora serve apenas para os helicopteros encheram quando existe incendios, e já baixou mais de 3 a 4 metros, agora até os rebanhos vão lá beber água.
Agora só para voltar a hidratar esse solo gretado, vai ele mesmo "beber" muita água, quando voltar a encher de novo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Set 2019 às 16:14)

E o mais interessante é isto:

*Até agora, foram 0 (sim, 0!!!) as notícias sobre a seca. Parece que não é um problema...  Já um verão estável e normal é um problema!*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Set 2019 às 16:38)

JPAG disse:


> A barragem é relativamente pequena, mas é sempre triste ver imagens como estas. Passei lá esta semana e nunca tinha visto a barragem assim.
> 
> A situação é critica, mas a impunidade em relação às associações de regantes destas albufeiras, que exploram as albufeiras até ao "tutano", sem qualquer preocupação ambiental é algo que me irrita. Quem salvaguarda a biodiversidade deste habitat? Já alguém parou para pensar que existem algumas espécies (aves, peixes, anfíbios, etc) que dependem deste ecossistema para sobreviver? Lembro-me de chegar a esta barragem no verão e ver centenas de cegonhas nidificantes, garças, cágados, barbos, sapos, salamandras, etc etc. Esta semana quando lá fui não havia/vi nada!!  Não deveria haver uma cota mínima que salvaguardasse estes problemas? Os hectares de milho e os olivais intensivos em redor da albufeira são mais importantes??
> 
> A pouca água que resta é muito superficial e é provável que acabe por secar por completo no próximo mês..


O facto de ser pequena sempre acaba por ser melhor porque basta um período bastante chuvoso como foi o caso de Março do ano passado, para encher. No entanto, não deixa de ser preocupante e triste ver estas imagens e nada ser feito para se puder poupar mais água. A situação da Barragem do Caia, atendendo àquilo que ela serve e o tamanho da mesma torna-se ainda mais preocupante. É de referir que vai terminar Setembro abaixo dos 15% certamente e não se sabe o que teremos nos próximos meses. É verdade que o Alentejo não tem um Outono/Inverno decente do inicio ao fim há vários anos, mas os olivais intensivos e outras práticas fazem com que a situação das Albufeiras da região seja ainda mais critica. 


Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Parabéns ao Nuno pelas fotografias, mas apesar da qualidade das mesmas , as imagens são muito tristes e mais parecem de um lugar "lunático" ! Ilustram bem a profunda realidade em que grande parte do Sul do país se encontra


É verdade, imagens fantásticas, mas o cenário é desolador, até mesmo da paisagem em redor...



Pedro1993 disse:


> É das coisas mais desoladores ver o fundo de uma barragem completamente gretado, onde deveria de estar coberto por água, vivemos de facto uma situação muito preocupante, estive á poucos dias, numa das maiores barragens aqui perto de mim, deve de ocupar uns uns 5 a 6 ha, e que já foi em tempos usada para a agricultura, mas agora serve apenas para os helicopteros encheram quando existe incendios, e já baixou mais de 3 a 4 metros, agora até os rebanhos vão lá beber água.
> Agora só para voltar a hidratar esse solo gretado, vai ele mesmo "beber" muita água, quando voltar a encher de novo.


Pois é Pedro, tirando estas barragens maiores, por cá já não existe água em praticamente lado nenhum. Está complicado e não há meio de vermos uma previsão de boa chuva garantida...


"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> E o mais interessante é isto:
> 
> *Até agora, foram 0 (sim, 0!!!) as notícias sobre a seca. Parece que não é um problema...  Já um verão estável e normal é um problema!*


É graças a esse verão normal ou mais fresco, dependendo do ponto de vista de cada um, que a situação não está pior.


----------



## trovoadas (13 Set 2019 às 18:19)

A seca não é problema porque é do Tejo para sul ou seja no "deserto". Quando foi em Viseu com risco de ruptura do abastecimento público foi o filme que foi. Quero ver como vai ser no caso particular do Algarve com Beliche, Odeleite, Odelouca e Bravura na penúria. No final deste mês vão estar todas nos 30 e tal%(só falta Odeleite).O Outono passado tivémos 200 e tal mm's no geral e o "ponteiro" das barragens nem mecheu... Pode ser que este ano caiam de uma só vez e aí a conversa é outra...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Set 2019 às 20:32)

"Preocupante. 
Pouca água em Cedillo e em Alcântara, muito abaixo da média da mesma semana nos últimos 10 anos!"


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Set 2019 às 21:16)

"Se isto nao e um atentado ambiental nao sei o que sera. Rio Sever completamente seco."


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (25 Set 2019 às 00:16)

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/ri...tonehenge-escondido-ha-decadas--11331899.html


----------



## jamestorm (25 Set 2019 às 21:48)

Tomei banho nessa barragem em Agosto de 2013, estava com muita água nesse ano, nem parece o mesmo sitio...havia uma ilha no meio 





joralentejano disse:


> Olhando para as atuais previsões, a situação deverá continuar a piorar...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Set 2019 às 00:00)

jamestorm disse:


> Tomei banho nessa barragem em Agosto de 2013, estava com muita água nesse ano, nem parece o mesmo sitio...havia uma ilha no meio


Pois, é aquela parte com mais árvores que aparece logo nas primeiras imagens do vídeo, só fica ilha a partir dos 50/60%. No ano a seguir, em 2014, fez descargas pela última vez.
Lá está ela com o armazenamento quase no máximo, há uns anos.





Em 2018, antes do período chuvoso com cerca de 18%...





Não tenho fotos do estado atual, mas o vídeo dá para perceber perfeitamente o estado crítico em que se encontra. 
Deverá terminar com armazenamento na ordem dos 15% no final deste mês, e resta ver o que os próximos tempos vão trazer. Para já, Outubro vai começar mal.


----------



## jamestorm (26 Set 2019 às 01:15)

belas imagens, lembro-me mto bem do sitio agora...la está a ilha, na altura acho que não estava no máximo mas tinha muita água sem duvida 


joralentejano disse:


> Pois, é aquela parte com mais árvores que aparece logo nas primeiras imagens do vídeo, só fica ilha a partir dos 50/60%. No ano a seguir, em 2014, fez descargas pela última vez.
> Lá está ela com o armazenamento quase no máximo, há uns anos.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2019 às 19:08)

Barragem do Maranhão, perto de Benavila:









Daqui a uns dias, sabem-se os valores do final de Setembro. Muito críticos, sem sombras de dúvida...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Set 2019 às 20:13)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem do Maranhão, perto de Benavila:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Julho de 2018 (Street View):
https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.1147...4!1s0kydMnMx3mTSvhjT7vWtDg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

A diferença é surreal.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Set 2019 às 20:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Barragem do Maranhão, perto de Benavila:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neste caso valores muito reduzidos, agora esse verde nas margens dá o aspecto de um pantano, com o que se parece a uma pequena ribeira que leva alguma água já no inicio de verão, um pouco antes de secar.
Essa ponte tem aspecto de ser romana, ou algo do género.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Set 2019 às 21:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Julho de 2018 (Street View):
> https://www.google.pt/maps/@39.1147...4!1s0kydMnMx3mTSvhjT7vWtDg!2e0!7i13312!8i6656
> 
> A diferença é surreal.


Pois, no ano passado a barragem no final do verão estava perto dos 60% e este ano, terminou agosto com 31%. 


Pedro1993 disse:


> Neste caso valores muito reduzidos, agora esse verde nas margens dá o aspecto de um pantano, com o que se parece a uma pequena ribeira que leva alguma água já no inicio de verão, um pouco antes de secar.
> Essa ponte tem aspecto de ser romana, ou algo do género.


E em redor desse pouco verde, estão campos completamente resumidos a pó. Isto está mesmo muito mau e as previsões continuam sem apresentar qualquer mudança.
Sim, aparentemente é. Com as barragens a chegar a este ponto, lá vão aparecendo coisas submersas há anos e que provavelmente ninguém sabia de tal existência.


----------



## JPAG (1 Out 2019 às 03:00)

Continua o flagelo em grande parte das albufeiras do sul do país. Findado o mês de setembro, as descidas no nível de água das barragens continuaram em força.

Situações *críticas* nas barragens do Divor (*5,8%*), Campilhas (*7,2%*), Monte da Rocha (*8.8%*), Pego do Altar (*11,1%*), Roxo (*18,9%*), Vale do Gaio (*18,8%*), Abrilongo (*5,6%*), Caia (*15%*), Lucefecit (*4,8%*) e Vigia (*10,2%*). Muitas outras entre os 20 e os 40 %... As previsões de tempo quente e seco para este mês (pelo menos nos 1ºs 15 dias) não são nada animadoras para estes números, havendo algumas pequenas albufeiras que poderão secar por completo nas próximas semanas. 

Peço desculpa pelo que vou dizer a seguir, mas é como a maioria das pessoas do interior do país, sobretudo abaixo do Tejo pensam: enquanto não faltar água em Lisboa ou que sintam um aumento nos preços no supermercado (horto-frutícolas, carne, cereais, etc) não haverá notícias da seca neste país. É incrível que se tenham feito mais notícias a meio do verão por este estar a ser ameno no litoral oeste do que notícias atuais sobre a seca que o país atravessa. Não quero passar uma imagem de "dramatismo", mas façam uma viagem pelas estradas nacionais pelo interior alentejano entre Évora e o interior algarvio e vejam pelos próprios olhos a situação em que nos encontramos. 

Entretanto em Vila Viçosa, no último mês, praticamente todos os dias as zonas mais altas da vila têm falta de água ou pouca pressão. Todos os dias esperamos ouvir que acabaram as reservas (tal como aconteceu em 2017 numa das aldeias do concelho, durante mais de 15 dias). É verdade que o sistema de captação de água do município está completamente obsoleto, mas se houvesse água nos aquíferos como era suposto haver tal problema não se punha...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Out 2019 às 07:56)

No sul do país parece existir uma situação idêntica à Fevereiro 2018 e Setembro 2005.
Em ambos os casos seguiram se Março é Outubro chuvosos respectivamente!


----------



## joralentejano (1 Out 2019 às 13:00)

*Alentejo com 15 Barragens abaixo dos 40% de armazenamento de Água. Lucifecit é a mais preocupante*
No final do mês de setembro, as bacias hidroráficas do Alentejo voltaram a registar uma descida no volume armazenado, segundo dados do SNIRH- Sistema Nacional de Informação de Recursos Hídricos.

A bacia do Sado apresenta os níveis mais baixos da região, com uma média de armazenamento de 28.1% (média 41,9%), seguindo-se o Guadiana na média dos 62.5% (anteriormente 75,3%), e a bacia do Mira não vai além dos 47.9%, quando a média em anos anteriores era de 71.9.

Em termos de barragens, na bacia do Sado existem nove albufeiras com menos de metade da sua capacidade de armazenamento, sendo a barragem do Monte da Rocha o caso mais grave, com apenas 8.8% de reserva de água, enquanto Campilhas se fixa noutros preocupantes 7.2%, Fonte Serne (29.2%), Monte Gato (32%), Monte Migueis (30.5%), Odivelas (28.9%), Pego do Altar (11%), Roxo (18.9%) e Vale do Gaio (18.8%). Na bacia do Sado apenas Alvito não se encontra em situação preocupante, com 69.9% de armazenamento.

Quanto ao Guadiana, os dias de crise pela falta de chuva atingem o Abrilongo (5.6%), Beliche (33.1%), Caia (15%), Lucefecit (4.8%), Monte Novo (22.9%), Odeleite (40.1%) e Vigia (10.2%). Nas restantes barragens da região, pela bacia do Guadiana, Alqueva está a 68.8 e Enxoé a 48.8%. Na bacia do Mira, Corte Brique está nos 44.7% e Santa Clara nos 49.7%.

O Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera colocou o Alentejo entre a categoria de seca severa e seca extrema.

Rádio Campanário 
_______________
Como era de esperar, Barragem do Caia a 15% e as que estavam já abaixo dos 10%, vão ficando perto dos 0%. A bacia do Guadiana, na generalidade, só não está pior graças ao valor do Alqueva.
No Tejo, Divor é o caso mais preocupante sendo que a Barragem do Maranhão segue-se a seguir com 24%.

Rio Ponsul (C. Branco):


----------



## joralentejano (7 Out 2019 às 17:11)

Mais sobre o Rio Ponsul:

Impressionante!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2019 às 17:59)

joralentejano disse:


> Mais sobre o Rio Ponsul:
> 
> Impressionante!



Por acaso já tinha visto esta foto no facebook ,e de facto a situação é muito grave, só ao comparar as diferenças entre 2013 e 2019, já diz tudo.
Nem sei como é que o rio vai conseguir repor o caudal, pois falam, em cerca de 15 metros ou mais, e são muitos hectómetros cúbicos para encher.


----------



## rubenpires93 (8 Out 2019 às 03:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Por acaso já tinha visto esta foto no facebook ,e de facto a situação é muito grave, só ao comparar as diferenças entre 2013 e 2019, já diz tudo.
> Nem sei como é que o rio vai conseguir repor o caudal, pois falam, em cerca de 15 metros ou mais, e são muitos hectómetros cúbicos para encher.


Dessea 15 metros já desceu para 1,70 mts por aí na ponte sobre o Ponsul nul local em que é utilizado para pesca desportiva.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Out 2019 às 16:08)

Peguei nas tuas fotos, e fiz uma montagem com umas minhas tiradas à pouco mais de um ano @jonas_87 , palavras para quê?! Simplesmente deprimente


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2019 às 17:45)

*Já falta água nas torneiras do Algarve*


No Nordeste do Algarve há populações a ser abastecidas com autotanques, escreve a “TSF”, acrescentando que, na agricultura, as árvores secam e o gado não tem alimento, e que as barragens veem diminuir o caudal de dia para dia.
*

A barragem de Odeleite, uma das principais albufeiras do Algarve para abastecimento da população e para a agricultura, está com 27% da sua capacidade máxima. «A minha idade é de 67 anos e nunca a vi tão vazia», garantiu à “TSF” o presidente da Cooperativa Agrícola e Rega de Odeleite.*

Carlos Madeira explica que, como não há água, as árvores secam. «Já estão em stress hídrico porque há dois anos que não chove. (…) A azeitona é só a pelinha e o caroço», diz.

«Isto é uma miséria», lamenta António Dias, que vive em Alta Mora. O morador teme pela produção de azeite este ano, que é a fonte de subsistência de muita gente.

Carlos Madeira e António Dias defendem que o Governo tem que pensar em construir pequenas barragens.

Para esta zona, há um projecto de regadio que aguarda visto do Tribunal de Contas. Pretende ligar a barragem a um sistema que permitirá regar cerca de 140 hectares de pomares.

Mas Odeleite não é o pior caso. A barragem de Odelouca, que também abastece a região, está apenas com 22% do seu volume máximo.

A água para consumo humano também não é a melhor. De acordo com a “TSF”, a Águas do Algarve só garante água para abastecer a população até ao final do ano.

No concelho de Castro Marim, anda já um camião da Câmara Municipal com um autotanque para fornecer água às populações. «Vou buscar água aquele depósito para beber», conta uma moradora, apontando para um recipiente com uma torneira, colocado na estrada, onde é colocada a água.


Mas a seca não afecta apenas o Algarve. Recorde-se que, um despacho do ministro da Agricultura, Luis Capoulas Santos, publicado a 1 de Outubro em Diário da República, declarou a existência de uma situação de seca severa extrema em 78 concelhos a sul do Tejo, o equivalente a 98% do território.
*
https://executivedigest.sapo.pt/ja-falta-agua-nas-torneiras-do-algarve/*


27%??? ainda a 30 de Setembro, a barragem tinha 40.1%. Nunca viu tão vazia, outra mentira, em Setembro de 2005, Odeleite tinha 24.9%.  https://snirh.apambiente.pt/index.php?idMain=1&idItem=1.3&salbufeirasimbolo=30L/01A

Existe tanta falta de água, que depois vão plantar cerca de 140 hectares de pomares, ou seja, assim não existe barragem que aguente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Out 2019 às 18:32)

So mentiras aí escritas ou a notícia não é da altura que diz ser.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2019 às 20:15)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> So mentiras aí escritas ou a notícia não é da altura que diz ser.



Já em Agosto saiu esta notícia com o armazenamento errado, https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2019/08/aguas-do-algarve-comeca-campanha-de-sensibilizacao-nas-praias/ 

Nem no final de Setembro, o armazenamento de Odeleite chega a esse valor.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (8 Out 2019 às 21:46)

Nesta altura a 4 Outubro tinhamos Beliche  com 31% e Odeleite com 39%!!
Nao me parece ser valores demasiado baixos atendendo que estamos no início das chuvas. 
Nota: nesta altura todos os modelos sazonais apontam para precipitação acima da média no extremo norte e seco nas regiões mais a sul!
Veremos... Mas se tal acontecer será situação idêntica a 2017!!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Out 2019 às 22:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Já em Agosto saiu esta notícia com o armazenamento errado, https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2019/08/aguas-do-algarve-comeca-campanha-de-sensibilizacao-nas-praias/
> 
> Nem no final de Setembro, o armazenamento de Odeleite chega a esse valor.


Segundo entendo é o volume disponível... Pelo meus cálculos a notícia está correta pois cada barragem tem um volume morto, logo a percentagem disponível é menor.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2019 às 22:44)

trovoadas disse:


> Segundo entendo é o volume disponível... Pelo meus cálculos a notícia está correta pois cada barragem tem um volume morto, logo a percentagem disponível é menor.



Obrigado, pode ser isso mesmo. No final de Agosto, Odeleite tinha 44.61% volume armazenado, se tirarmos 10% que representa o volume morto, fica 34.61% e no final de Setembro ficou nos 30,1%. Odelouca não se sabe qual o volume morto, não está indicado no site.


----------



## remember (8 Out 2019 às 22:49)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Obrigado, pode ser isso mesmo. No final de Agosto, Odeleite tinha 44.61% volume armazenado, se tirarmos 10% que representa o volume morto, fica 34.61% e no final de Setembro ficou nos 30,1%. Odelouca não se sabe qual o volume morto, não está indicado no site.


Então, mas no site do snirh, diz 40.1%!? Passei há dias por lá e nota-se bem a descida em relação a outros anos...

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Out 2019 às 22:54)

remember disse:


> Então, mas no site do snirh, diz 40.1%!? Passei há dias por lá e nota-se bem a descida em relação a outros anos...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



O valor é esse mesmo que apresenta o site do snirh, só que tirares os 10% do volume morto, fica com 30.1% volume disponível.


----------



## remember (8 Out 2019 às 22:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O valor é esse mesmo que apresenta o site do snirh, só que tirares os 10% do volume morto, fica com 30.1% volume disponível.


Obrigado, pela explicação 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (8 Out 2019 às 23:41)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/ag...7872?utm_source=RTPnoticias&utm_medium=Plista

Congratulo a rtp pela série de reportagens sobre o estado das albufeiras e sobre a seca. Ajuda a sensibilizar.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (9 Out 2019 às 00:32)

jamestorm disse:


> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/ag...7872?utm_source=RTPnoticias&utm_medium=Plista
> 
> Congratulo a rtp pela série de reportagens sobre o estado das albufeiras e sobre a seca. Ajuda a sensibilizar.


O Sotavento só terá água até ao fim do ano? 

Sinceramente, acho que será preciso um milagre, do género de março de 2018, para dar a volta a isto.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Out 2019 às 07:32)

Seja como for, para todos os efeitos o que conta é os valores do snirh e apesar de tudo esses valores ainda estão bem acima de alguns outros anos, especialmente no sotavento!!


----------



## meteo_xpepe (9 Out 2019 às 16:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Já falta água nas torneiras do Algarve*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A barragem tem 22/23 anos por isso a referência aos seus 67 anos é enganadora... Eu tenho 30 e ainda me recordo de passar na ribeira antes de existir barragem! Quem for mais velho então terá muito mais memórias...
Agora... que faz falta água, faz!


----------



## trovoadas (10 Out 2019 às 00:41)

Em 2005 Odeleite foi aos 25% no final de Setembro creio, no entanto seguiu-se um bom ano com uma clara recuperação. Se este Outono for muito seco rapidamente se aproxima dos 20's% até porque com este Outubro já deve descer aí para os 37/36%. Como o pessoal costuma dizer ainda existem muitos meses pela frente por isso resta ter esperança.


----------



## JPAG (10 Out 2019 às 02:03)

Boas.

Deixo aqui este video (de um conhecido cantor) no concelho do Alandroal. É mais pelas imagens e não tanto pelo que ele vai dizendo...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2019 às 21:58)

Esta manhã na Barragem do Rio da Mula (Serra de Sintra).
A cota máxima é de 13 metros, está já com uns preocupantes 3,5 metros.


----------



## JPAG (12 Out 2019 às 01:50)

Como tinha referido anteriormente no fórum, Vila Viçosa tem sido um dos municípios do sul do país a sofrer de forma agravada com a seca.

Este comunicado*(ver link) por parte da Câmara Municipal de Vila Viçosa vem com cerca de 1 a 2 meses de atraso, altura em que começou a ser notado um enfraquecimento (e grandes falhas) no abastecimento da rede pública. É *ridículo* o tempo que demorou a haver um esclarecimento por parte da entidade camarária!!

Por norma, entre as 7:30h e as 9h costuma haver água, entre as 12:30h e as 14h também e entre as 19h e as 21h também. Nas restantes horas do dia costuma variar entre a pressão baixa (difícil para pisos superiores a +1) e a falta total de água, dependendo do fluxo de água utilizado pela população e os níveis em que os depósitos se encontram... na zona alta da vila a situação também é bem mais complicada que as zonas mais baixas.
Naturalmente os hábitos de cada família tiveram que se adaptar, dentro dos possíveis, a esta nova realidade! 

Por vezes penso que seria bom isto acontecer a toda a população portuguesa durante uns dias para a maioria dos portugueses perceberem o que é abrir a torneira quando é preciso sabendo que a água não é um bem infinito... Como se costuma dizer: "_dar por adquirido aquilo que não é_" 

Nunca gastei muita água de forma "exagerada", mas assumo que por vezes excedia-me na duração dos duches. Hoje em dia acho que aprendi com esta "lição de vida".. certamente demoro metade do tempo que demorava anteriormente nalguns banhos. Ao contrário do que se diz muito por aí, é na atitude que cada um toma no dia a dia que as mudanças têm que ser feitas 

*
https://www.radiocampanario.com/ult...ume-do-abastecimento-de-agua-para-a-populacao


----------



## joralentejano (13 Out 2019 às 16:59)

*Seca e parasitas estão a matar os peixes do rio Guadiana*
*




*
O cenário é desolador nas margens do rio Guadiana, junto à Ponte da Ajuda, que liga Elvas e Olivença, no limite da albufeira de Alqueva, onde peixes mortos se vão avolumando, sucumbindo aos nefastos efeitos da seca extrema.
o resultado de um caudal à míngua de água e de elevadas temperaturas, que propiciam ainda condições ao desenvolvimento de cianobactérias que estão a parasitar carpas, barbos e achigãs, segundo o presidente da Empresas de Desenvolvimento e Infraestruturas de Alqueva (EDIA), José Salema. A pesca, que há anos regressou ao rio, aguarda melhores dias, enquanto a agricultura também "desespera" por chuva suficiente, que permita avançar com as já atrasadas culturas de outono/inverno.

"Isto já é uma tragédia, mas ainda vai ficar pior. Olhe lá onde está mais uma carpa em agonia sem conseguir respirar. E mais outra", diz o pescador Alexandre Dias, apontando em direção ao rio que mais parece um pego de águas paradas. Lá percorre as margens para mostrar ao DN a mortandade que se espalha nesta franja do Guadiana, acompanhada já de um intenso cheiro a putrefação.
[..........]
Nuno Sequeira, dirigente da Quercus no Alentejo, conhece o cenário que está a afetar os peixes do grande rio do Sul, associando a morte da fauna "à situação muito grave" provocada pela falta de água. "A maior parte das nascentes estão secas. Não há escorrências de ribeiras nem de ribeiros e isso prejudica a biodiversidade", refere, acrescentando que "havendo menos água, há menos oxigénio disponível para a mesma quantidade de organismos. E os peixes deixam de ter condições para respirar, acabando por morrer", diz, lançando um olhar crítico sobre os alegados "prejuízos provocados pelo aumento das culturas de regadio", dando o inevitável olival intensivo como exemplo.
[...]
A empresa gestora de Alqueva tem acompanhado o fenómeno, revelando que os peixes estão a morrer devido a cianobactérias que se alojam nas guelras, provocando a sua asfixia. "É uma doença, que não se deve ao facto de haver poluição ou falta de oxigénio", sustenta o presidente da EDIA, José Salema, avançando que as águas no Sul "têm a característica de serem muito quentes nesta altura, havendo alguns nutrientes, surgindo bichos que gostam de parasitar outros", revela com base na explicação obtida junto da Administração da Região Hidrográfica do Alentejo.
A morte dos peixes no Guadiana começou, aliás, por se verificar ainda em Espanha, a montante da zona da Ajuda, com José Salema a admitir que a seca também ajuda a explicar o cenário, face à diminuição dos caudais, numa altura em que os espanhóis deixaram de libertar água, perante a "mudança do ano hidrológico", que teve lugar a 1 de outubro, no qual se estabelecem estratégias para o ano seguinte.

"Acontece que os peixes são atraídos pelo caudal e sobem até à origem da água, mas depois, quando a água deixa de correr, eles ficam na parte seca e acontecem episódios de mortandade por causa disso", resume.

*Lavoura não arrisca a lançar sementeiras*
A agricultura assume o impasse perante o terceiro ano de escassez de água. "Já devíamos estar a preparar os terrenos para semear, mas sem chuva vamos perder tudo", lamenta João Paulo Calçudo, agricultor de Elvas, avançando que os poços - com 70 a 80 anos e cerca de 20 metros e profundidade - que em tempos abasteceram a cidade, estão secos.

Nem a chuva que se anuncia para o país por estes dias convence quem trabalha na terra. *"Se chover alguma coisa, não são mais do que cinco ou seis litros. Não conta para nada"*, assume resignado.

A própria barragem do Caia - que rega uma área de 7500 hectares entre Elvas, Campo Maior e Arronches acabou a rega em meados de setembro, depois de ter atingido o mínimo (15%) para garantir abastecimento público durante três anos.

"Era o que receávamos na primavera", recorda a presidente da Associação de Agricultores do Distrito de Portalegre, Fermelinda Carvalho, admitindo que o tema da falta de água que se verifica este outono já preocupava a lavoura desde abril. "É uma situação dramática para todas as explorações agrícolas. Ninguém pode semear sem água. Mas quem arriscar pode ser confrontado com chuva intensa lá mais para a frente que comprometa o ciclo da planta fora da época", diz a dirigente, para quem a solução no futuro passa pela criação de "pequenas albufeiras" que aumentem a capacidade de armazenamento das explorações.
Fonte: Diário de Notícias 
_________________
Para quem viu o Rio junto à ponte da Ajuda e quem o vê agora, é desolador...


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2019 às 11:51)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/niveis-de-agua-atingiram-minimos-historicos-no-tejo_v1178866

isto é brutal...brutal, tb nao acredito que seja só a seca. Portugal devia impor sanções a Espanha. se fossemos um pais com mais brio e com um perfil superior, isto nao podia acontecer, sobretudo vindo de um parceiro da UE.


----------



## slbgdt (14 Out 2019 às 12:33)

jamestorm disse:


> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/niveis-de-agua-atingiram-minimos-historicos-no-tejo_v1178866
> 
> isto é brutal...brutal, tb nao acredito que seja só a seca. Portugal devia impor sanções a Espanha. se fossemos um pais com mais brio e com um perfil superior, isto nao podia acontecer, sobretudo vindo de um parceiro da UE.



O velho ditado faz o que digo e não o que faço.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pu...ter-de-libertar-agua-para-espanha-1811507/amp


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2019 às 13:12)

por mim seria pago na mesma moeda, somos mta parvos...país sem personalidade 



slbgdt disse:


> O velho ditado faz o que digo e não o que faço.
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.pu...ter-de-libertar-agua-para-espanha-1811507/amp


----------



## António josé Sales (14 Out 2019 às 13:44)

jamestorm disse:


> por mim seria pago na mesma moeda, somos mta parvos...país sem personalidade



Concordo em absoluto


----------



## clone (14 Out 2019 às 14:13)

Não é tanto o país, mas os políticos subservientes que temos.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Out 2019 às 16:24)

jamestorm disse:


> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/niveis-de-agua-atingiram-minimos-historicos-no-tejo_v1178866
> 
> isto é brutal...brutal, tb nao acredito que seja só a seca. Portugal devia impor sanções a Espanha. se fossemos um pais com mais brio e com um perfil superior, isto nao podia acontecer, sobretudo vindo de um parceiro da UE.


Não ia dar em nada porque, como já falei por aqui, todo o Levante espanhol vive desta água. São quase 10 milhões a viver dessa água.
Já alguém daqui foi ao Levante e viu aquelas estufas e aquelas urbanizações e gente toda num "deserto"? Agora digam-me lá: acham que aquilo está ali por acaso?  

Parece-me que há aqui gente que acha que os políticos espanhóis são muito civilizados e que respeitam as sanções, mas a verdade é a oposta. Impor sanções a Espanha seria algo como impor sanções à Venezuela por algo. 

Se fossem o Sanchez, o que decidiam: garantir a água aos 10 milhões no Levante ou garantir a água aos portugueses, que nem sequer votam nele? Decidam-se...


----------



## joralentejano (14 Out 2019 às 17:17)




----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2019 às 20:56)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não ia dar em nada porque, como já falei por aqui, todo o Levante espanhol vive desta água. São quase 10 milhões a viver dessa água.
> Já alguém daqui foi ao Levante e viu aquelas estufas e aquelas urbanizações e gente toda num "deserto"? Agora digam-me lá: acham que aquilo está ali por acaso?
> 
> Parece-me que há aqui gente que acha que os políticos espanhóis são muito civilizados e que respeitam as sanções, mas a verdade é a oposta. Impor sanções a Espanha seria algo como impor sanções à Venezuela por algo.
> ...





jamestorm disse:


> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/niveis-de-agua-atingiram-minimos-historicos-no-tejo_v1178866
> 
> isto é brutal...brutal, tb nao acredito que seja só a seca. Portugal devia impor sanções a Espanha. se fossemos um pais com mais brio e com um perfil superior, isto nao podia acontecer, sobretudo vindo de um parceiro da UE.



Ninguém parou um bocadinho para perceber o que se passou realmente?

Esse vídeo retrata a albufeira de Cedillo, no rio Tejo. (Situada mesmo na fronteira)
A albufeira normaliza o caudal do Tejo, proveniente da grande barragem de Alcantara, a montante.
Assim como são as albufeiras no rio Douro, a albufeira de Cedillo, mantém um nível praticamente constante o ano inteiro. (Está sempre na casa dos 80%).
Mas as barragens não são eternas e também precisam de manutenção.
De resto, basta interpretar o gráfico em baixo.






De dizer ainda que Alcantara, a montante, rapidamente poderá encher a barragem de Cedillo, fazendo com que Lentiscais volte a ter a albufeira com que se habituou ao longo das últimas décadas.
E ainda que, toda essa água que saiu de Cedillo, correu rio a fora, por terras portuguesas. Não fosse Cedillo ficar na fronteira.


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2019 às 21:07)

Então não estou a perceber nada...então o rio Ponsul fica jusante dessa barragem, agua não foi travada do lado português?



AnDré disse:


> Ninguém parou um bocadinho para perceber o que se passou realmente?
> 
> Esse vídeo retrata a albufeira de Cedillo, no rio Tejo. (Situada mesmo na fronteira)
> A albufeira normaliza o caudal do Tejo, proveniente da grande barragem de Alcantara, a montante.
> ...


----------



## AnDré (14 Out 2019 às 21:10)

jamestorm disse:


> Então não estou a perceber nada...então o rio Ponsul fica jusante dessa barragem, agua não foi travada do lado português?



Maps:
https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...0064de60a716cbe!8m2!3d39.7331559!4d-7.4770155


----------



## jamestorm (14 Out 2019 às 21:21)

incrível como eu tinha uma ideia diferente da geografia desse rio.  Pensei q desaguava no Tejo português!
Depois, pq não referiram as razões na reportagem? podiam ter dito que tinha havido manutenção. Por outro lado pq ninguém avisou as populações? Não deixa de ser caricato já que existem vaias actividades económicas que dependem dessa água.



AnDré disse:


> Maps:
> https://www.google.com/maps/place/L...0064de60a716cbe!8m2!3d39.7331559!4d-7.4770155


----------



## Luis Martins (14 Out 2019 às 22:19)

O estupido é que a barragem de Cedillo fica em Portugal . Ambos os paredões são em Portugal mas a barragem é espanhola.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2019 às 22:31)

*Seca Desoladora - Barragem do Beliche*

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2019/10/seca-desoladora-barragem-do-beliche.html


----------



## dahon (16 Out 2019 às 16:46)

AnDré disse:


> Ninguém parou um bocadinho para perceber o que se passou realmente?
> 
> Esse vídeo retrata a albufeira de Cedillo, no rio Tejo. (Situada mesmo na fronteira)
> A albufeira normaliza o caudal do Tejo, proveniente da grande barragem de Alcantara, a montante.
> ...



Enfim é o jornalismo que temos. Gostava de pensar que é só maus jornalismo, mas ás vezes parece mesmo que escondem informação para que a noticia cause mais reacções. E depois claro atingem esse objectivo como se vê em alguns posts deste tópico.

Edit: Mas o que mais irrita mesmo é só se ouvir a opinião de autarcas, ambientalistas e pescadores. Com todo o respeito pelos pescadores mas não há uma opinião de quem realmente é responsável ou tem conhecimentos técnicos. E não, não é o facto de ser ambientalista ou autarca não lhe confere conhecimento técnico em tudo e mais alguma coisa.
A única referência a especialistas é no que diz respeito ao que a barragem deixa passar, o que é do mais estúpido que se pode dizer quando o rio está a montante da barragem. 
Eu próprio quando vi a reportagem, não estava propriamente atento, mas achei estranho o caudal de um rio baixar 20m do nada, mas depois também me passou ao lado. Por isso fica aqui o agradecimento ao @AnDré por se ter dado ao trabalho de nos informar.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Out 2019 às 17:06)

Barragem do Monte da Rocha, em Ourique.
Já vi os níveis de água com a mesma a sair pelo descarregador... agora os níveis estão bem longe disso....


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2019 às 00:58)

Entretanto, no Noroeste, temos o rio Lima a chegar a Alto Lindoso com um caudal de 283m3/s.
A jusante, em Touvedo, o mesmo rio Lima, mesmo com 0m3/s a sair de Alto Lindoso, corre com um caudal de 155m3/s.

O rio Homem, está a chegar a Vilarinho das Furnas com um caudal de 138m3/s.
E todos os afluentes do Cavado já alimentam as albufeiras de Alto Rabagão, Paradela, Venda Nova, Salamonde e Caniçada.

(Dados das 23h).


----------



## Luis Martins (17 Out 2019 às 01:08)

Em meados de Setembro  passei na Paradela e ainda estava em obras com a albufeira vazia . Era bom que ja estivessem terminadas, A bacia do Cávado leva agua com fartura devido ás barragens que tem e a pluviosidade da região.


----------



## AnDré (17 Out 2019 às 01:18)

A previsão inicial era que as obras iriam terminar até ao final do ano. Veremos.
Neste momento a albufeira está vazia.


----------



## slbgdt (17 Out 2019 às 03:55)

Luis Martins disse:


> Em meados de Setembro  passei na Paradela e ainda estava em obras com a albufeira vazia . Era bom que ja estivessem terminadas, A bacia do Cávado leva agua com fartura devido ás barragens que tem e a pluviosidade da região.



E assim continua..
Estará a descarga de fundo aberta pois o vaudal de saida é superior ao turbinavel.

Não esquecer que uns kms acima, na barragem do alto cavado há um desvio de água para o Alto Rabagão


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2019 às 16:32)

*"Com o efeito da seca, a recente empresa, de filmagens aéreas - Flybee, foi até Barragem do caía, ver de alto, como está o nível da barragem... Preocupante!!!"*


----------



## efcm (29 Out 2019 às 18:37)

joralentejano disse:


> *"Com o efeito da seca, a recente empresa, de filmagens aéreas - Flybee, foi até Barragem do caía, ver de alto, como está o nível da barragem... Preocupante!!!"*


Diz me que o vídeo não está disponível, é só comigo que acontece ?


----------



## joralentejano (29 Out 2019 às 18:59)

efcm disse:


> Diz me que o vídeo não está disponível, é só comigo que acontece ?


Não sei, pelo menos comigo continua a aparecer...


----------



## srr (2 Nov 2019 às 00:18)

Tejo - Quase seco
;
Este é um Lirico ;  Muito ele gosta de jogar com as palavras...IRRA

https://www.agroportal.pt/ministro-...G2fgadGC3ZNGAdHwxxfJWN7x7M02atsAe8SH4h23eq2mU


----------



## joralentejano (2 Nov 2019 às 14:33)

Assim terminou Outubro, no que diz respeito ás barragens...

No último dia do mês de Outubro de 2019 e comparativamente ao último dia do mês anterior verificou-se um aumento do volume armazenado em 1 bacia hidrográfica e uma descida em 11.
Das 59 albufeiras monitorizadas, 3 apresentam disponibilidades hídricas superiores a 80% do volume total e 30 têm disponibilidades inferiores a 40% do volume total.
Os armazenamentos de Outubro de 2019 por bacia hidrográfica apresentam-se inferiores às médias de armazenamento de Outubro (1990/91 a 2018/19), excepto para as bacias do CÁVADO/RIBEIRAS COSTEIRAS, DOURO e ARADE.

Situação atual das bacias hidrográficas onde a situação é mais crítica:
GUADIANA:




SADO:




No Tejo, a Barragem do Divor e Maranhão são as situações piores, mas os restantes valores também não são animadores:





No Algarve, Odelouca está com 35%.
Aqui na região, Abrilongo com 1.8% e Caia com 13%.


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Nov 2019 às 23:49)

Situação que se vai repetindo cada vez mais neste século, e já indo para a 3ª década nem quero imaginar. Sem que o coração de todos aperta um bocado a ver estas situações. Precisamos de um final do ano bem "molhado", ou pelo menos um Inverno forte.

Para Novembro as previsões não parecem as melhores quanto a água para as bacias do Tejo, Guadiana e Sado...






É verdade que a NAO parece ir para o positivo nos próximos tempos, isso acentua mais os rios atmosféricos típicos no litoral norte. Contudo, é mesmo preciso uma baixa pressão descer às nossas latitudes para dar algum agrado ao território abaixo do Tejo.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2019 às 00:53)

Impressionante este padrão, esta ultima década que agora acaba tem sido muito má em termos de precipitação. 
Está para continuar, aparentemente...era mesmo bom isto ser revertido o mais depressa possível com chuva a serio. Os aquíferos estão nos mínimos, o Tejo dá pena de olhar...



guisilva5000 disse:


> Situação que se vai repetindo cada vez mais neste século, e já indo para a 3ª década nem quero imaginar. Sem que o coração de todos aperta um bocado a ver estas situações. Precisamos de um final do ano bem "molhado", ou pelo menos um Inverno forte.
> 
> Para Novembro as previsões não parecem as melhores quanto a água para as bacias do Tejo, Guadiana e Sado...
> 
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Nov 2019 às 01:42)

jamestorm disse:


> Impressionante este padrão, esta ultima década que agora acaba tem sido muito má em termos de precipitação.
> Está para continuar, aparentemente...era mesmo bom isto ser revertido o mais depressa possível com chuva a serio. Os aquíferos estão nos mínimos, o Tejo dá pena de olhar...


O mais chato é que estamos a falar de uma coisa chamada atmosfera, que se colocássemos como uma função matemática (que é o que os modelos fazem) tem tantas variáveis que é impossível voltar aos padrões dos meados do século passado. Estamos numa alteração do clima, que leva o seu tempo como tudo na natureza, mas está a ser feita, e num tempo que é não natural, ironicamente. Acho que o destino das bacias do Tejo, Sado e Guadiana estão destinadas aquilo que nós pensávamos impossível. Ainda por cima com duas delas partilhadas com Espanha...

Se por um lado quando eu era criança o que lia mais era o "problema da subida do mar" e que quase toda a costa de Portugal ia à vida (notícias mais sensacionalistas), é quase certo que isso vai ser um problema, mas não tão crítico como a secura das bacias.


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2019 às 02:19)

Só de pensar que o Ribatejo já foi sitio de grandes cheias: para quem como eu nasceu nos anos 80, cheias no Tejo era quase o mesmo que o Natal, vinham todos os anos, maiores ou menores...traziam alguns prejuízos sim, mas tb faziam parte de um ciclo maior de abundância. Bem sei que as barragens vieram evitar as cheias, mas o mais importante é que já não chove o mesmo...isso ficou óbvio nestas ultimas duas décadas.

Esses grandes Invernos dos anos 80 e 90 parecem uma miragem hoje em dia...

E atenção que há quem esteja a tirar água salobra de poços na lezíria ribatejana onde antes havia água potável. Água salgada cada vez invade mais o Tejo para montante...está-se a infiltrar e ninguém anda a falar nisso.



guisilva5000 disse:


> O mais chato é que estamos a falar de uma coisa chamada atmosfera, que se colocássemos como uma função matemática (que é o que os modelos fazem) tem tantas variáveis que é impossível voltar aos padrões dos meados do século passado. Estamos numa alteração do clima, que leva o seu tempo como tudo na natureza, mas está a ser feita, e num tempo que é não natural, ironicamente. Acho que o destino das bacias do Tejo, Sado e Guadiana estão destinadas aquilo que nós pensávamos impossível. Ainda por cima com duas delas partilhadas com Espanha...
> 
> Se por um lado quando eu era criança o que lia mais era o "problema da subida do mar" e que quase toda a costa de Portugal ia à vida (notícias mais sensacionalistas), é quase certo que isso vai ser um problema, mas não tão crítico como a secura das bacias.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Nov 2019 às 08:54)

Boas, 
Creio que toda a gente menospreza nesta altura o que se passa porque tudo o que chova fará com que não se tenha que regar, ou seja, teoricamente não se tem que regar até finais de Março pelo que o gasto será unicamente para fins de fornecimento urbano. Também é algo que partilho dessa opinião.
Neste momento a situação no sul de Portugal é má mas não muito má.... Idêntica ao início de Outubro de 2005, só que o Algarve no início desse mês estava bem pior, do que este ano e nesta altura ainda não existe qq bacia hidrográfica no nível vermelho, apesar de nesta altura as albufeiras do interior alentejano estarem piores do que no início ou final de Outubro de 2005.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (3 Nov 2019 às 08:56)

Em termos de previsões sazonais estas estão muito longe de serem animadoras, para os próximos meses, mas veremos o que vai acontecer!!


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2019 às 12:13)

https://www.publico.pt/2019/11/03/s...ruiu-modo-vida-populacoes-ribeirinhas-1892246

Ainda há uns dias aquela piada de ministro do Ambiente dizia que Espanha estava a cumprir e que não havia falta de água...é gente desta que chega a altos cargos, é o que temos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2019 às 13:46)

jamestorm disse:


> https://www.publico.pt/2019/11/03/s...ruiu-modo-vida-populacoes-ribeirinhas-1892246
> 
> Ainda há uns dias aquela piada de ministro do Ambiente dizia que Espanha estava a cumprir e que não havia falta de água...é gente desta que chega a altos cargos, é o que temos.


*Governo afirma que gestão de Espanha do caudal do Tejo "não é aceitável"*
3 nov 2019 09:26

O Governo considera que a gestão que Espanha fez durante o ano hidrológico 2018/2019 para lançar o regime de caudais anuais para o rio Tejo “não é aceitável”, noticia hoje o jornal Público.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-de-espanha-do-caudal-do-tejo-nao-e-aceitavel


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2019 às 15:01)

Temos mais de 2700 milhões de metros cúbicos de água armazenados no Alqueva;  secamos o Guadiana a jusante do paredão, e ainda assim temos as albufeiras da bacia do Guadiana vazias, e populações sem água nas torneiras, como já aqui se falou no fórum. 

Queremos mesmo apontar o dedo aos nossos vizinhos por má gestão? 

E mais, o que se fez com a água doce que veio de Cedilho?


----------



## jamestorm (3 Nov 2019 às 15:13)

Parte da culpa é realmente de Espanha porque nos está a ficar com água, é pura ingenuidade achar o contrario.
Claro que deste lado a gestão não é bem feita tb...Mas temos que ser mais assertivos com Espanha no que toca a cumprir os caudais.



AnDré disse:


> Temos mais de 2700 milhões de metros cúbicos de água armazenados no Alqueva;  secamos o Guadiana a jusante do paredão, e ainda assim temos as albufeiras da bacia do Guadiana vazias, e populações sem água nas torneiras, como já aqui se falou no fórum.
> 
> Queremos mesmo apontar o dedo aos nossos vizinhos por má gestão?
> 
> E mais, o que se fez com a água doce que veio de Cedilho?


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Nov 2019 às 15:20)

*Movimento pelo Tejo defende revisão da Convenção de Albufeira com caudais contínuos e regulares*
3 nov 2019 14:43

O proTEJO – Movimento pelo Tejo propôs hoje uma revisão da Convenção de Albufeira para triplicar o volume do Tejo através do estabelecimento de caudais ecológicos contínuos, que sejam regulares e distribuídos sazonalmente ao longo do ano.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...e-albufeira-com-caudais-continuos-e-regulares


----------



## Luis Martins (4 Nov 2019 às 01:04)

Tendo em conta que a barragem de Cedillo está em territorio português na volta era melhor fazer ver aos espanhois que os paredoes da barragem estão a estorvar o pessoal no Alentejo.Gostava de saber quem foi o inteligente que permitiu que tal barragem fosse constuída em Portugal , para ser governada por um governo estrangeiro , pela mão da Iberdrola.Mas agora oferecemos soberania de parte do nosso território sem mais nem menos? Se querem continuar com a barragem que largem os caudais minimos de forma regular. Senão desmantela-se a barragem.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Nov 2019 às 01:29)

Luis Martins disse:


> Tendo em conta que a barragem de Cedillo está em territorio português na volta era melhor fazer ver aos espanhois que os paredoes da barragem estão a estorvar o pessoal no Alentejo.Gostava de saber quem foi o inteligente que permitiu que tal barragem fosse constuída em Portugal , para ser governada por um governo estrangeiro , pela mão da Iberdrola.Mas agora oferecemos soberania de parte do nosso território sem mais nem menos? Se querem continuar com a barragem que largem os caudais minimos de forma regular. Senão desmantela-se a barragem.


A Barragem de Cedillo não está em território português. Está numa zona designada de "Península de Cedillo", uma zona interessante onde o território espanhol "entra" pelo território português. 
A geografia da zona é muito interessante. As duas pontas do paredão principal estão em Portugal, mas a maior parte desse paredão está em território espanhol. Há apenas uma ligação entre o paredão principal e a aldeia de Cedillo, que é uma ponte que está apenas aberta aos fins de semana. Tem até havido um constante "protesto" para abrir a tal ponte durante todos os dias, mas isso não tem vindo a acontecer. 
https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/reporta...cute-ponte-entre-montalvao-e-cedillo_a1112783

E então, por que raio isso não é feito? A razão é simples: a barragem é privada e todas as infraestruturas da barragem encontram-se em solo espanhol, na tal "península", daí fecharem a travessia durante a semana, quando há pessoas a trabalhar.  

O Rio Pônsul é um rio português que desagua no Tejo Internacional, uma zona de 60 km em que o Tejo partilha a fronteira entre Espanha e Portugal, onde está também a Barragem do Cedillo, daí a falta de água.  

Mas atenção que esta não é a única barragem fronteiriça! Temos também a Barragem do Chança (a sul) e ainda uma carrada de barragens no Douro Internacional (neste caso todas elas portuguesas). Que eu saiba, ninguém fala delas por alguma razão.


----------



## slbgdt (4 Nov 2019 às 09:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A Barragem de Cedillo não está em território português. Está numa zona designada de "Península de Cedillo", uma zona interessante onde o território espanhol "entra" pelo território português.
> A geografia da zona é muito interessante. As duas pontas do paredão principal estão em Portugal, mas a maior parte desse paredão está em território espanhol. Há apenas uma ligação entre o paredão principal e a aldeia de Cedillo, que é uma ponte que está apenas aberta aos fins de semana. Tem até havido um constante "protesto" para abrir a tal ponte durante todos os dias, mas isso não tem vindo a acontecer.
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/reporta...cute-ponte-entre-montalvao-e-cedillo_a1112783
> 
> ...



@"Charneca" Mundial  todas as barragens fronteiriças sairam de um acordo entre Franco e Salazar.
No. Douro temos 3 portuguesas, Miranda Picote e Bemposta e depois 2 espanholas, Aldeavilla e saucelle.
Entraram nesse acordo também Alto Lindoso e uma barragem portuguesa no Alto Minho.

Se há coisa que admiro na tuguice é a capacidade de achar que os espanhóis são obrigados a armazenar água para nós porque não queremos barragens no Tejo


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2019 às 10:54)

Estão a fazer dramas para quê senão há água! 
Já aqui foi referido que os espanhóis têm milhões de bocas que dependem da água do Tejo e outros milhares de milhões em economia. Nós deste lado não temos nada!
Eles estão a zelar pelos interesses deles e o problema nem é deles mas sim da falta de chuva. Para reclamar reclamem com o São Pedro!


----------



## dahon (4 Nov 2019 às 11:22)

A sorte de uma boa parte do Tejo português é o Zêzere. E o facto do Zêzere ter duas barragens que asseguram um caudal digno desse nome todo ano e o abastecimento das populações.


----------



## Neves89 (4 Nov 2019 às 11:34)

Bom dia, hoje na viagem que fiz de manhã entre a zona do Pinhão e Pocinho reparei em algo interessante e estranho ao mesmo tempo, o nível de água nas albufeiras das barragens da valeira e do Pocinho que apesar da chuva que tem caído baixou consideravelmente e a que me deixou mesmo sem palavras foi o sabor, a água baixou tanto que se vê a antiga estrada na totalidade e as pontes da variante que contornam a bacia junto a barragem vê se a base dos pilares no solo! Da semana passada para esta o nível da água baixou seguramente 6/7 metros. Nestes anos todos que levo a trabalhar no Douro nunca tinha visto tal nem no verão ou em períodos de maior seca como foi 2017. Alguma razão para esta gestão do nível da água? Será que estão a espera de algum dilúvio?


----------



## slbgdt (4 Nov 2019 às 11:41)

Neves89 disse:


> Bom dia, hoje na viagem que fiz de manhã entre a zona do Pinhão e Pocinho reparei em algo interessante e estranho ao mesmo tempo, o nível de água nas albufeiras das barragens da valeira e do Pocinho que apesar da chuva que tem caído baixou consideravelmente e a que me deixou mesmo sem palavras foi o sabor, a água baixou tanto que se vê a antiga estrada na totalidade e as pontes da variante que contornam a bacia junto a barragem vê se a base dos pilares no solo! Da semana passada para esta o nível da água baixou seguramente 6/7 metros. Nestes anos todos que levo a trabalhar no Douro nunca tinha visto tal nem no verão ou em períodos de maior seca como foi 2017. Alguma razão para esta gestão do nível da água? Será que estão a espera de algum dilúvio?



As barragens do Douro são fio de água.
Não armazenam muita água, no caso específico do Douro permitem a navegabilidade e produzem energia..
Vão mantendo o nível todo o ano.
Porém tem vindo pouca água de Espanha, as grandes Albufeiras no Douro ainda recuperam


----------



## efcm (4 Nov 2019 às 16:41)

Ou então a EDP contando com as chuvas tem utilizado mais essas barragens para produção eléctrica.


----------



## jamestorm (4 Nov 2019 às 16:57)

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/bacias-hidrograficas-perdem-grandes-volumes-de-agua_v1183510
reportagem na RTP


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Nov 2019 às 21:06)

trovoadas disse:


> Estão a fazer dramas para quê senão há água!
> Já aqui foi referido que os espanhóis têm milhões de bocas que dependem da água do Tejo e outros milhares de milhões em economia. Nós deste lado não temos nada!
> Eles estão a zelar pelos interesses deles e o problema nem é deles mas sim da falta de chuva. Para reclamar reclamem com o São Pedro!


Os espanhóis também têm culpa. Uma culpa histórica mas que continua a ser feita nos dias de hoje.  

Quem é que os mandou construir casas e casas no deserto? Quem é que os mandou construir cultivos intensivos e estufas a perder de vista no deserto? 

Aliás, o grosso da população espanhola tradicionalmente encontrava-se no Norte, e não no Sudeste. Então, por que razão temos agora aquela mancha de densidade na zona de Alicante/Múrcia/Valência, com quase 6 milhões de habitantes? 

Tudo começou com Franco. O seu projeto de regadio fez com que milhares de hectares pudessem ser regados através dos transvases. Com a água, muitas empresas começaram a instalar-se na zona, sendo que numa dúzia de anos todo o Levante tornou-se industrializado. 
Tudo isso levou a um boom imobiliário, que se intensificou com o crescimento abrupto do turismo nos anos 60. 

Quem acha que o Algarve é massificado está a ver mal as coisas. A costa do Levante é bem mais massificada que a nossa. Qualquer "buraco" com uma praia tem uma urbanização, ou seja, é uma completa estupidez ao nível do que muitos aqui chamam de "urbanismo". 
O problema, no entanto, é este: por que razão o Governo, se sabia que os transvases não tinham capacidade para responder às necessidades existentes, simplesmente não bloqueou a construção de vivendas e urbanizações? É que as construções e cultivos continuam a aparecer todos os anos, aos milhares, e isso irá apenas agravar a qualidade das águas dos rios da Península, sobretudo a do Tejo.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Nov 2019 às 21:31)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os espanhóis também têm culpa. Uma culpa histórica mas que continua a ser feita nos dias de hoje.
> 
> Quem é que os mandou construir casas e casas no deserto? Quem é que os mandou construir cultivos intensivos e estufas a perder de vista no deserto?
> 
> ...


Não vale a pena criticares os espanhóis quando no nosso país, aprovam-se constantemente projetos de regadio intensivo mesmo não havendo quase água nas barragens e em qualquer outro lugar. É por causa disso que as barragens também estão como estão e ficam os restos (água sem qualidade) para as populações. Ao menos eles, no mediterrâneo já têm várias centrais de dessalinização. Entretanto, por cá vamos indo na fé de que haja outro milagre como em Março de 2018.  As nascentes não são eternas e há que ter em conta que não chove nada decente há alguns anos especialmente no Sul da Península, ou seja, grande parte dos afluentes do Tejo estão uma lástima e temos como exemplo disso, o Rio Ponsul.
Quanto ao urbanismo, não se pode comparar Espanha com Portugal, mas isso já não é tema para se ter neste tópico.


----------



## Luis Martins (4 Nov 2019 às 21:36)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A Barragem de Cedillo não está em território português. Está numa zona designada de "Península de Cedillo", uma zona interessante onde o território espanhol "entra" pelo território português.
> A geografia da zona é muito interessante. As duas pontas do paredão principal estão em Portugal, mas a maior parte desse paredão está em território espanhol. Há apenas uma ligação entre o paredão principal e a aldeia de Cedillo, que é uma ponte que está apenas aberta aos fins de semana. Tem até havido um constante "protesto" para abrir a tal ponte durante todos os dias, mas isso não tem vindo a acontecer.
> https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/reporta...cute-ponte-entre-montalvao-e-cedillo_a1112783
> 
> ...


Se Espanha não colabora connosco é facil , demolir o paredão que encosta no nosso territorio e o assunto fica resolvido. O centro da barragem pode estar em territorio espanhol , mas os paredões assentam em Portugal. Sem a barragem de Cedillo já é possivel fazer uma barragem na foz do Ponsul . Aliás até se podia fazer um transvase do Zezere para o Ponsul . Os rios ficam próximos e o Zezere apanhando com a precipitação da serra da Estrela tem uma disponibilidade hidrica bem superior aos rios da zona.


----------



## dahon (5 Nov 2019 às 00:31)

Luis Martins disse:


> Se Espanha não colabora connosco é facil , demolir o paredão que encosta no nosso territorio e o assunto fica resolvido. O centro da barragem pode estar em territorio espanhol , mas os paredões assentam em Portugal. Sem a barragem de Cedillo já é possivel fazer uma barragem na foz do Ponsul . Aliás até se podia fazer um transvase do Zezere para o Ponsul . Os rios ficam próximos e o Zezere apanhando com a precipitação da serra da Estrela tem uma disponibilidade hidrica bem superior aos rios da zona.



Facílimo, paga-se para destruí uma barragem e depois constrói-se uma num rio que não tem viabilidade. Até porque o problema do Tejo é Cedillo não haja dúvida, isto se descontar-mos o facto de Cedillo comparado com Alcántara ser um dique. Por fim faz-se um transvase de aproximadamente 70km.
Bom senso pessoal, acima de tudo o que é preciso é bom senso.


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2019 às 01:10)

Neves89 disse:


> Bom dia, hoje na viagem que fiz de manhã entre a zona do Pinhão e Pocinho reparei em algo interessante e estranho ao mesmo tempo, o nível de água nas albufeiras das barragens da valeira e do Pocinho que apesar da chuva que tem caído baixou consideravelmente e a que me deixou mesmo sem palavras foi o sabor, a água baixou tanto que se vê a antiga estrada na totalidade e as pontes da variante que contornam a bacia junto a barragem vê se a base dos pilares no solo! Da semana passada para esta o nível da água baixou seguramente 6/7 metros. Nestes anos todos que levo a trabalhar no Douro nunca tinha visto tal nem no verão ou em períodos de maior seca como foi 2017. Alguma razão para esta gestão do nível da água? Será que estão a espera de algum dilúvio?


No dia de Sábado e durante toda a madrugada e manhã de Domingo, foi feita bombagem de água a partir da albufeira na foz do Sabor para a grande albufeira do Sabor a montante. 
Aproveitou-se a forte disponibilidade eólica desses dias para se armazenar energia.
A diferença de cota de 6a para Domingo na albufeira da Foz do Sabor foi de 5 metros.


----------



## Neves89 (5 Nov 2019 às 09:09)

AnDré disse:


> No dia de Sábado e durante toda a madrugada e manhã de Domingo, foi feita bombagem de água a partir da albufeira na foz do Sabor para a grande albufeira do Sabor a montante.
> Aproveitou-se a forte disponibilidade eólica desses dias para se armazenar energia.
> A diferença de cota de 6a para Domingo na albufeira da Foz do Sabor foi de 5 metros.


Obrigado pelo esclarecimento


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2019 às 09:47)

Isso é reversão de caudais, motivo de várias obras em barragens ao redor do Gerês (tirando a da Paradela que está em manutenção do paredão).
A reversão de caudais é o motivo para a energia eólica ser sustentável financeiramente - com a disponibilidade de energia em horas de vazio (consumo minimizado), a água das barragens inferiores é turbinada para as superiores.
É como se fosse carregar de novo as baterias, para no dia ou dias seguintes se voltar a produzir energia nas horas de cheio.


----------



## David sf (5 Nov 2019 às 10:14)

> *Avarias impedem Portugal de controlar a qualidade da água proveniente de Espanha*
> 
> Numa conferência realizada na última semana pela Associação Portuguesa de Recursos Hídricos (APRH), a investigadora do Instituto Superior Técnico, Maria Manuela Portela, demonstrou que a maioria das 29 estações hidrométricas ao longo do rio Tejo não tinham qualquer registo sobre o caudal do rio. Um alerta que também é deixado ao “JN” pela presidente da APRH, Susana Neto.
> 
> ...



https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...alidade-da-agua-proveniente-de-espanha-509307

Bem metido pela APRH, aproveitando que o assunto está na ordem do dia, para alertar da falta de manutenção da rede hidrométrica (e já agora, meteorológica) do SNIRH. Pode ser que este caso e alguma pressão da opinião pública obrigue as autoridades a investir na requalificação desta rede.

PS: Claro que o jornalista não percebeu o que escreveu. O título não tem nada a ver com o que foi dito, não é a qualidade da água que não está a ser monitorizada, é a falta de qualidade dos instrumentos de medição de caudal que origina a falta de registos ou a sua pouca fiabilidade.


----------



## slbgdt (5 Nov 2019 às 14:09)

Alto Ceira hoje


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Nov 2019 às 14:28)

slbgdt disse:


> Alto Ceira hoje



Já está com um bom caudal de descarga, o que é sinónimo do que já choveu aí pela zona norte.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2019 às 14:42)

Incrível já esta a descarregar, algo impensável noutras barragens cá para baixo.
Atesta bem o que tem chovido por essa zona...Beira interior.




slbgdt disse:


> Alto Ceira hoje


----------



## slbgdt (5 Nov 2019 às 15:01)

jamestorm disse:


> Incrível já esta a descarregar, algo impensável noutras barragens cá para baixo.
> Atesta bem o que tem chovido por essa zona...Beira interior.



Estamos a falar de uma Albufeira muito pequena que serve para desviar água para a Barragem de Santa Luzia.

Esta nova apenas tem 41 mts de altura e muito pouco volume aramzenado


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2019 às 15:13)

jamestorm disse:


> Incrível já esta a descarregar, algo impensável noutras barragens cá para baixo.
> Atesta bem o que tem chovido por essa zona...Beira interior.


É verdade que tem chovido bem naquelas zonas, mas pelo o que vi em fotografias, a barragem não é grande. Facilmente com uns bons dias de chuva, os cursos de água atingem caudal suficiente para as abastecer.
No Sul, para além das barragens serem grandes, estão vazias. Muita água terá de cair para alguma fazer descargas, sendo que só um inverno ao estilo de 2009/10 põe isto no lugar.


----------



## dahon (5 Nov 2019 às 16:14)

Albufeira de Santa Luzia (Actualiza automaticamente)


----------



## jamestorm (5 Nov 2019 às 16:46)

Realmente estive a ver e a barragem parece ser pequena. Mas está numa zona muito bela.

Pois é, a brincar já estamos a falar de uma década com Invernos fracos a sul...



joralentejano disse:


> É verdade que tem chovido bem naquelas zonas, mas pelo o que vi em fotografias, a barragem não é grande. Facilmente com uns bons dias de chuva, os cursos de água atingem caudal suficiente para as abastecer.
> No Sul, para além das barragens serem grandes, estão vazias. Muita água terá de cair para alguma fazer descargas, sendo que só um inverno ao estilo de 2009/10 põe isto no lugar.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Nov 2019 às 17:10)

jamestorm disse:


> Realmente estive a ver e a barragem parece ser pequena. Mas está numa zona muito bela.
> 
> Pois é, a brincar já estamos a falar de uma década com Invernos fracos a sul...


Em 2012/2013 também tivemos um bom Outono/Inverno, após uma valente seca. Ao contrário daquilo que temos tido ultimamente, começou a chover logo de forma decente em Setembro. Em Janeiro de 2013 passou o Gong e Março foi idêntico ao de 2018 com acumulados mensais perto dos 300mm (na minha zona). As últimas grandes cheias do Tejo ocorreram nesse ano.
Novembro desse mesmo ano foi extremamente seco, mas após o Natal mudou tudo e a Barragem do Caia fez descargas pela última vez em 2014. Já lá vão quase 6 anos...


----------



## AnDré (13 Nov 2019 às 08:14)

Muita água correu no noroeste esta noite.

Touvedo, a jusante de Alto Lindoso, descarregou pela primeira vez este outono, entre a 1h e as 4h da manhã.

A Caniçada aguentou-se sem descarregar. E está há várias horas a turbinar ao caudal máximo.

Paradela já começou a encher. E Vilarinho das Furnas já está nos 72%.


----------



## slbgdt (13 Nov 2019 às 13:14)

AnDré disse:


> Muita água correu no noroeste esta noite.
> 
> Touvedo, a jusante de Alto Lindoso, descarregou pela primeira vez este outono, entre a 1h e as 4h da manhã.
> 
> ...



E descarregou quando o Alto Lindoso já estava parada.
O que mostra que caiu nuita água nas serras amarela e do soajo.
A Caniçada já vem há uns dias no máximo..
O problema de receber água de Vilarinho da Furna e Salamonde junto com os rios que lá desaguam..
Lá vai trabalhar a nova descarga.
Já se nota a saturação dos terrenos a norte, os pequenos rios crescem com chuva pouca intensa.
É esperar vento para que o cavado se componha lá em cima no Alto Rabagão


----------



## slbgdt (14 Nov 2019 às 08:23)

Muita chuva a cair a norte.
O Miño passa em Monção com um caudal de 843m³/s e com 5mts de altura, em Ourense com 640m³


----------



## AnDré (17 Nov 2019 às 18:41)

O degelo na Serra da Estrela está a aumentar os caudais dos ribeiros afluentes da albufeira da Lagoa Comprida.


----------



## slbgdt (17 Nov 2019 às 23:22)

Pela primeira vez em muitos meses esta noite temos a cascata do Douro a funcionar em pleno.
Com ela Portugal conseguiria usar quase só renováveis.

Deixando agora um relato, sábado o Sil ia com bastante água e pelo menos uma fio de água descarregava bastante...

O Esla hoje embora dentro de margens mas tb levava muita água, o que permitiu a ricobayo armazenar 25 milhões de m³ nas ultimas 72h.
Em sentido inverso, almendra, com o seu mar de Almendra basbante seco, segue a 40%, mas os 200 mts de paredão ainda Guardam muita água.
Para uma melhor noção da falta se chuva na zona de Salamanca, visitei uma cascata imponente, num rio sem barragens e simplemste não corria água.

E voltando às vicissitudes Mequinenza no Ebro armazenou 165 milhões de m³ nas ultimas 72h.
Um pouco mais que uma Caniçada


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2019 às 16:50)

*Espanha mais perto de não ter de libertar água no rio Tejo para Portugal*
*O país vizinho está cada vez mais próximo de alcançar as condições para declarar o regime de exceção e não ter de cumprir os caudais mínimos no Tejo, isto é, não tem de libertar água para Portugal.
*
A 1 de dezembro vai chegar a confirmação, mas Espanha está prestes a reunir as condições para não cumprir caudais no rio Tejo devido à situação de seca que afeta os dois países.

Segundo o Jornal de Notícias, o país vizinho está mais perto de ver declarada a condição de exceção prevista na convenção de Albufeira, por os níveis de precipitação verificados até agora estarem abaixo dos níveis previstos. Desta forma, Espanha fica liberta para não cumprir os caudais mínimos semanais na bacia do Tejo.
Nas duas últimas semanas de outubro, Espanha já não cumpriu os caudais no rio Tejo, segundo a Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA). O ministro do Ambiente negou no início do mês que exista um problema. “O rio Tejo não tem falta de água, ponto”.

Mas, entretanto, João Matos Fernandes já anunciou que quer reunir-se com o Governo espanhol de forma a renegociar os valores de descarga conforme acordados na Convenção de Albufeira. Recentemente, Matos Fernandes anunciou que no verão de 2020 vai estar concluído o estudo prévio para uma nova barragem no lado português do rio Tejo.

Segundo o ministro, esta albufeira vai dar um contributo para reduzir a escassez do caudal pelo incumprimento das autoridades espanholas.
Fonte
_____________________
*Autarca espanhol critica Governo de Madrid pela gestão dos caudais do rio Tejo*
*O alcaide de Cedilho, António González Riscado, diz que Madrid não cumpriu o acordo com Portugal na expectativa de preencher os requisitos para a declaração de seca, o quadro de exceção que desvincula os espanhóis do cumprimento dos caudais mínimos. O autarca defende uma renegociação do acordo entre os dois países.*

Espanha está a prejudicar Portugal na gestão do caudal do rio Tejo. A crítica é do autarca de Cedilho, localidade espanhola onde se situa a barragem que, no passado mês de setembro, debitou uma média diária de 14 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, como forma de garantir o cumprimento da convenção de albufeira.

O processo tem merecido críticas do lado português, mas também por parte dos responsáveis políticos espanhóis e a esse "coro" junta-se, agora, a voz do 
alcaide de Cedilho, António González Riscado.

Em declarações à Renascença, González Riscado aponta o dedo à atuação do Governo espanhol, que, diz, não cumpriu o acordo com Portugal na expectativa de preencher os requisitos para a declaração de seca, o quadro de exceção que desvincula os espanhóis do cumprimentos dos caudais mínimos e deixa, desse modo, o nosso país numa situação de enorme vulnerabilidade.
“Há uma gestão da água. Provavelmente, por causa da situação de seca, Espanha estaria à espera de uma declaração oficial. Mas esse alerta não foi declarado. E com quê que nos deparámos? Com o incumprimento da Convenção de Albufeira. Não tinham largado a água que tinham largado noutros anos em que tudo decorreu com normalidade sem afetar ninguém. Este ano tivemos esta cheia enorme. Para evitar esta situação, Portugal e Espanha devem negociar um aumento do caudal mínimo”, explica o alcaide.
[........]
Temos um barco turístico que todos os dias fazia viagens no rio. Desde que temos esta situação o barco está inoperacional. É um barco que costumava apanhar turistas aqui em Cedillo e uma das rotas tinha como destino a localidade de Lentiscais, do lado de Castelo Branco. Esse barco está parado no meio do Tejo e não pode navegar”, diz Riscado.

O autarca lembra ainda “a situação dos pescadores profissionais que estão sem acesso às águas, não só do rio Tejo, mas também dos dois afluentes (o Sever e o Ponsul) que estão vazios” (situação, no entanto, negada por Portugal).

“E temos o impacto no meio ambiente, com a vegetação das zonas ribeirinhas a ficar completamente seca devido à falta de água nestes afluentes”, lamenta também.
Fonte
____________________
Passo muitas vezes sobre o Rio Tejo perto de Alvega e o caudal está mesmo muito fraquinho. Vamos lá ver o que sai daqui nos próximos tempos.


----------



## João Pedro (19 Nov 2019 às 18:41)

joralentejano disse:


> *Espanha mais perto de não ter de libertar água no rio Tejo para Portugal*
> *O país vizinho está cada vez mais próximo de alcançar as condições para declarar o regime de exceção e não ter de cumprir os caudais mínimos no Tejo, isto é, não tem de libertar água para Portugal.
> *
> A 1 de dezembro vai chegar a confirmação, mas Espanha está prestes a reunir as condições para não cumprir caudais no rio Tejo devido à situação de seca que afeta os dois países.
> ...


Acho extraordinário haver um regime de exceção no acordo. Se o rio atravessasse apenas território espanhol, será que haveria exceções para as populações a jusante da última barragem?... belo acordo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Nov 2019 às 18:51)

*Com 1,1 milhões de euros, Portugal e Espanha querem tornar o rio Minho num destino navegável*
MadreMedia / Lusa
19 nov 2019 17:14

A melhoria da navegabilidade do rio Minho, a criação de percursos turísticos de barco ou a promoção do desporto fluvial são algumas ações previstas num projeto transfronteiriço hoje apresentado, em Monção, num investimento superior a 1,1 milhões de euros.
...  https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...erem-tornar-o-rio-minho-num-destino-navegavel


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2019 às 18:56)

João Pedro disse:


> Acho extraordinário haver um regime de exceção no acordo. Se o rio atravessasse apenas território espanhol, será que haveria exceções para as populações a jusante da última barragem?... belo acordo.


Leva-se tudo na brincadeira e depois os mais prejudicados são os mesmo do costume porque ninguém faz caso. Só o facto do Ministro do Ambiente ter dito que não havia falta de água no Tejo demonstrou isso. Entretanto, agora já se quer reunir com o governo espanhol...vá lá. 
O rio não está seco, mas visto não chover nada de jeito há que tempos faz com que o caudal não seja suficiente para tudo e daqui para a frente, se isto continuar assim, ainda vai ser pior. Obviamente que os espanhóis fazem de tudo para ficarem com a maior quantidade de água possível para prevenção.


----------



## AnDré (19 Nov 2019 às 22:31)

joralentejano disse:


> Temos um barco turístico que todos os dias fazia viagens no rio. Desde que temos esta situação o barco está inoperacional. É um barco que costumava apanhar turistas aqui em Cedillo e uma das rotas tinha como destino a localidade de Lentiscais, do lado de Castelo Branco. Esse barco está parado no meio do Tejo e não pode navegar”, diz Riscado.
> 
> O autarca lembra ainda “a situação dos pescadores profissionais que estão sem acesso às águas, não só do rio Tejo, mas também dos dois afluentes (o Sever e o Ponsul) que estão vazios” (situação, no entanto, negada por Portugal).
> 
> ...



Fiquei confuso com esta noticia.
Afinal qual é o objectivo das barragens? Ir libertando água nos meses mais secos (ou seja, chegarem ao início do Inverno vazias) para manterem vivos os rios e os seus ecossistemas, ou estancarem os rios de forma a salvaguardarem os barcos de turismo e os pescadores profissionais? 

Ironicamente nós somos prós nesta nesta última opção.
2 720 000m3 de água numa albufeira, em tempo de seca severa/extrema, com populações a serem abastecidas por auto-tanques, é de génio!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Nov 2019 às 23:36)

AnDré disse:


> Fiquei confuso com esta noticia.
> Afinal qual é o objectivo das barragens? Ir libertando água nos meses mais secos (ou seja, chegarem ao início do Inverno vazias) para manterem vivos os rios e os seus ecossistemas, ou estancarem os rios de forma a salvaguardarem os barcos de turismo e os pescadores profissionais?
> 
> Ironicamente nós somos prós nesta nesta última opção.
> 2 720 000m3 de água numa albufeira, em tempo de seca severa/extrema, com populações a serem abastecidas por auto-tanques, é de génio!


Eu penso que seja as duas coisas. Mas já se sabe aquilo que mais interessa ao pessoal e ficava mal falarem só na situação dos barcos e da pesca. 
Pois é, mas o Alqueva serve em grande parte para sustentar os olivais intensivos à sua volta e nada mais. As plantações intensivas são sempre o mais importante e as populações que se lixem, prova disso é o facto de terem permitido que as campanhas de rega este ano se prolongassem até à data em que é normal terminarem como se houvesse água com fartura e tivéssemos um inverno chuvoso garantido. E graças a tal coisa estamos como? Com as barragens a dar as últimas e com um risco elevado de não termos o inverno necessário para a reposição da água. Estou bem para ver como é que isto vai ser caso não haja o "milagre" que ocorreu em 2018.
Infelizmente por cá, é preciso tudo chegar a ponto extremo para se aprender alguma coisa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Nov 2019 às 12:33)

Não é relativo a rios e albufeiras mas tem a ver com a situação de seca...

*Seca. Governo avança com medidas para restringir furos de água no Alentejo e no Algarve*

Jéssica Sousa 20 Novembro 2019, 11:14

*Em Portugal, a situação de seca extrema tem afetado principalmente a região do sul, com as barragens em mínimos históricos. O ministro do Ambiente anunciou uma nova iniciativa que vai limitar severamente a possibilidade de fazer furos para captação de água nas zonas mais críticas.*
*https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...tringir-furos-no-alentejo-e-no-algarve-515614*


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2019 às 13:43)

O Funcho vai entrar para abastecimento público no Algarve.
Já se adivinhava... É a única barragem Algarvia que está acima de 50%. Já vem a conversa outra vez que temos água para 1ano...

https://rr.sapo.pt/2019/11/20/pais/...uros-no-alentejo-e-no-algarve/noticia/172370/


----------



## Manuel Amador (22 Nov 2019 às 12:43)

Presumo que seja a ribeira de Pera, com bastante força em direcção ao Zêzere e Tejo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















Enviado do meu MI 8 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (23 Nov 2019 às 10:19)

https://www.publico.pt/2019/11/23/sociedade/noticia/agua-alqueva-nao-chegar-encomendas-1894780

Períodos de seca mais frequentes e prolongados podem colocar em risco a curto prazo o regadio a cerca de 200 mil hectares. “Temos que apertar nos gastos e contar as gotas de água”, avisa presidente da EDIA.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Nov 2019 às 19:44)

*E se a água do Alqueva não chegar?*

As dúvidas começam a surgir após o aumento da área de rega e da persistência de largos e frequentes períodos de seca que podem colocar em risco, a curto prazo, a sustentabilidade e os projetos de regadio existentes e que são já cerca de 200 mil hectares.

Uma carta de Francisco Gomes da Silva, antigo secretário de Estado das Florestas e Desenvolvimento Rural de Passos Coelho, enviada ao PÚBLICO trouxe o problema da eventual insuficiência da água de Alqueva à discussão, baseando-se mais no elevado aumento do consumo provocado pelos muitos blocos de rega, mais que na pouca chuva que tem caído e que se sustenta em números.

A informação é avançada num artigo do jornalista Carlos Dias no Público e que entrevista Pedro Salema, presidente da Empresa de Desenvolvimento e Infraestruturas do Alqueva (EDIA), entidade responsável pela gestão da água da Barragem de Alqueva.

Salema garante que, a médio prazo, não se preveem cenários catastrofistas, pois basta um ano médio ao nível da pluviosidade para conseguir dar resposta às necessidades atuais, mas relembra que a água não é um recurso infinito.

O Ministério da Agricultura abordará o assunto numa conferência de imprensa marcada, dia 28 de novembro, na sede da EDIA, em Beja.

Fonte
________________
Pois claro, agora já não se sabe se existe água suficiente para os 200 mil hectares de regadio (que grande parte é intensivo) cuja expansão tem sido constante mesmo com estes últimos anos secos que temos tido. 
Quando teremos um ano normal em termos de pluviosidade para normalizar a situação das barragens? O maior problema é que não se sabe...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Nov 2019 às 20:05)

joralentejano disse:


> *E se a água do Alqueva não chegar?*
> 
> As dúvidas começam a surgir após o aumento da área de rega e da persistência de largos e frequentes períodos de seca que podem colocar em risco, a curto prazo, a sustentabilidade e os projetos de regadio existentes e que são já cerca de 200 mil hectares.
> 
> ...



É bem verdade, "hoje" pode chover, mas amanhã, como quem diz no futuro próximo, temos de saber usar a água que temos, e se esta cada vez vai sendo menos, pelo menos é essa a previsão que se faz, se bem que muitas das culturas hoje em dia, trabalham já com regas de precisão, com sondas, e com estações meteorológicas, mas mesmo assim temos de adaptar todas as culturas que se fazem em torno do Alqueva a um menor consumo de água, e claro, isto pode passar por deixar de se continuar a plantar mais dezenas ou centenas de ha, até porque é preferível manter o que está, do que depois deixar morrer tudo á sede.
Já começam a existir também alguns agricultores, que estão a trabalhar o mais cedo e depressa possível para antecipar as sementeiras e plantações, para com isto regar o menos possível, quer nos cereais de sequeiro, ou forragens, para antecipar depois as colheitas ao mesmo tempo.
E temos mesmo de reutilizar as águas depois de tratadas nas ETAR'S para posterior rega de jardins, árvores, porque toda essa água acaba no mar, quando pode e deve ter outro destino.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Nov 2019 às 19:37)




----------



## slbgdt (27 Nov 2019 às 01:06)

AnDré disse:


> Fiquei confuso com esta noticia.
> Afinal qual é o objectivo das barragens? Ir libertando água nos meses mais secos (ou seja, chegarem ao início do Inverno vazias) para manterem vivos os rios e os seus ecossistemas, ou estancarem os rios de forma a salvaguardarem os barcos de turismo e os pescadores profissionais?
> 
> Ironicamente nós somos prós nesta nesta última opção.
> 2 720 000m3 de água numa albufeira, em tempo de seca severa/extrema, com populações a serem abastecidas por auto-tanques, é de génio!



Boas notícias para o senhor e para quem pensa como ele.
Cedillo vai nos 67% já.
Entretanto subiu 25% da sua capacidade numa semana.

Gostaria dizer que têm libertado água mas para não variar o sistema português está em baixo.
Deve ser culpa dos espanhóis o SNIRH não funcionar.
Aliás no Alqueva a avaria leva anos


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2019 às 08:03)

Apesar de estar em constante produção há vários dias, a Caniçada começou está madrugada a descarregar.
Com Salamonde e Venda Nova cheias, já não dava para aguentar mais.
Era necessário mais potência na bombagem para levar a água para Alto Rabagão, que segue nos 58,7%.
Em Paradela, as obras parecem ter terminado. A albufeira está nos 33,9%.


----------



## HFSantos (29 Nov 2019 às 14:11)

AnDré disse:


> Apesar de estar em constante produção há vários dias, a Caniçada começou está madrugada a descarregar.
> Com Salamonde e Venda Nova cheias, já não dava para aguentar mais.
> Era necessário mais potência na bombagem para levar a água para Alto Rabagão, que segue nos 58,7%.
> Em Paradela, as obras parecem ter terminado. A albufeira está nos 33,9%.



Na minha opinião mais "barato" era aumentar a potência de produção da central de Caniçada (fazer a "Caniçada II", por exemplo. 68m3/s de caudal máximo de produção é um valor baixo demais para aquela cascata)


----------



## slbgdt (29 Nov 2019 às 15:24)

hugosant disse:


> Na minha opinião mais "barato" era aumentar a potência de produção da central de Caniçada (fazer a "Caniçada II", por exemplo. 68m3/s de caudal máximo de produção é um valor baixo demais para aquela cascata)



O único investimento feito na Caniçada foi mesmo um novo canal de descarga.
Acredito não haver interesse por parte da EDP numa nova central porque não tem barragem de apoio.

Faria mais sentido terem avançado com Paradela II já com bombagem a partir de salamonde mas até essa foi abandonada


----------



## AnDré (29 Nov 2019 às 19:40)

Se Paradela tivesse bombagem, e Alto Rabagão tivesse uma bombagem mais eficiente, a bacia do Cavado seria uma potência hídrica ainda maior. Provavelmente só em períodos realmente chuvosos a Caniçada efectuaria descargas. E poder-se ia chegar ao verão com o armazenamento da cascata próxima do pleno. 

Mesmo assim, é graças a Salamonde II e Venda Nova III, que foi possível chegar até esta altura sem descargas. Porque noutros anos, bastava chover um pouco mais, que a Caniçada começava logo a descarregar.

Entretanto foi aumentado o volume de descarrega: 312m3/s a sair actualmente.

Na Serra da Estrela, também a Lagoa Comprida já está a descarregar.


----------



## slbgdt (29 Nov 2019 às 22:17)

AnDré disse:


> Se Paradela tivesse bombagem, e Alto Rabagão tivesse uma bombagem mais eficiente, a bacia do Cavado seria uma potência hídrica ainda maior. Provavelmente só em períodos realmente chuvosos a Caniçada efectuaria descargas. E poder-se ia chegar ao verão com o armazenamento da cascata próxima do pleno.
> 
> Mesmo assim, é graças a Salamonde II e Venda Nova III, que foi possível chegar até esta altura sem descargas. Porque noutros anos, bastava chover um pouco mais, que a Caniçada começava logo a descarregar.
> 
> ...



Alto Rabagão apenas bombeia 18m³ e turbina 25m³, o facto de ser uma barragem plurianual implica isso.
Paradela II fazia parte do PNB mas foi abandonada a ideia.

Sem.Salamonde II e Frades I e II descarregavam as 3..

Vilarinho da Furna tem turbinado bastante e mesmo assim vai enchendo, apesar da sua bacia relativamente pequena, mas foi contruida com.outros fins.

No Alto Lindoso vai-se passando o mesmo.
Apesar da muita energia produzida o caudal de entrada vai sendo maior que o turbina.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (30 Nov 2019 às 21:38)

jamestorm disse:


> Reportagem na RTP sobre a falta de água no Algarve...assustador, muita extensão do terreno ainda aparece sem qualquer erva, parece Verão ainda pelo Algarve (acho que eram imagens do Sotavento)
> 
> O nosso fantástico ministro do Ambiente apareceu a dizer que há água para um ano e que não há qualquer razão para alarme. Fiquei tão mais descansado...é sempre um regalo ouvir este ministro. Not!



Água para um ano? 
A Barragem de Odeleite já nem sequer nos 20% deve estar. Há 1 ano estava quase nos 100% 

Se não chover na segunda e terceira semanas de dezembro, o Sotavento está em risco de não ter água no Ano Novo. Digo isto porque nesta semana que vem possivelmente nem choverá e depois no Natal é uma época em que se gasta muita água, logo os últimos cartuchos serão todos gastos e não restará nada. 

Se fosse em Lisboa, já se tinha feito algo. Há inclusive gente "iluminada" por aqui que se vê farta de chuva, quando nem sequer choveu no Algarve.


----------



## slbgdt (30 Nov 2019 às 22:55)

Caniçada.
Sem descarregador de cheias novo.
Se soubesse tinha lá ido


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Nov 2019 às 22:57)

Para quando centrais de dessalinização para ao Algarve e Litoral Alentejano?
Espanha, aproveitando a boa vontade europeia (fundos €€€...) lançou um projecto de múltiplas estações dessalinizadoras, mesmo no norte do país, zonas em que nunca tem stress hídrico.

Será que os nossos políticos andam a passear nos corredores europeus?
Será que os nossos políticos andam a passear nos corredores nacionais?

É apenas uma ideia.

Entretanto é ver o stress das populações do sul aumentar a cada dia que passa.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Nov 2019 às 23:06)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para quando centrais de dessalinização para ao Algarve e Litoral Alentejano?
> Espanha, aproveitando a boa vontade europeia (fundos €€€...) lançou um projecto de múltiplas estações dessalinizadoras, mesmo no norte do país, zonas em que nunca tem stress hídrico.
> 
> Será que os nossos políticos andam a passear nos corredores europeus?
> ...


Estações para quê? Segundo o nosso ministro, meu homónimo... , não há cá seca nenhuma em Portugal... Os nossos políticos não querem gastar o dinheiro da UE em coisas que não fazem falta nenhuma...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Nov 2019 às 23:28)

Aristocrata disse:


> Para quando centrais de dessalinização para ao Algarve e Litoral Alentejano?
> Espanha, aproveitando a boa vontade europeia (fundos €€€...) lançou um projecto de múltiplas estações dessalinizadoras, mesmo no norte do país, zonas em que nunca tem stress hídrico.
> 
> Será que os nossos políticos andam a passear nos corredores europeus?
> ...



Mas, em Espanha existe outra mentalidade que não existe por cá. Se, o próprio ministro do Ambiente não está preocupado com o Tejo sem água, quanto mais em relação ao Algarve. 

Em 2005 falou-se nisso e desde daí nada se fez. Agora, o iluminado Ministro do Ambiente vem dizer que existe água para um ano, com a entrada da albufeira do Funcho no abastecimento público a partir de Janeiro, mas a albufeira não é assim tão grande. 

Aliás a reportagem que passou esta tarde no Investigação CM na CMTV, mostrou bem como está a situação e o presidente de Castro Marim é que disse uma verdade que o governo está marimbando-se para o Algarve, mas se não chover, o próximo Verão pode ser uma verdadeira tragédia, não só a nível da agricultura, mas sobretudo ao nível do turismo e se no Verão faltar a água nos hotéis, uma região que vive sobretudo do turismo podemos estar perante um verdadeiro drama económico.


----------



## AnDré (1 Dez 2019 às 10:25)

Em contra ciclo com o que se passa no sudeste do país, já tivemos algumas barragens no noroeste a fazer descargas, tal tem sido o caudal afluente dos rios.

Exemplos disso:
Guilhofrei, no rio Ave.
Torrão, na foz do Tâmega
Ribeiradio, no Vouga
Lagoa comprida

Salamonde e Venda Nova estão a 100%. Assim que começarem a turbinar, a Caniçada não terá alternativa se não descarregar.

O Douro, na foz, também já apresenta um caudal elevado. À meia noite estavam a chegar a Crestuma cerca de 1200m3/s.

A albufeira de Fronhas também está a encher rapidamente. O que vale é que a chuva vai parar por uns dias, se teríamos as primeiras descargas no Mondego.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 22:31)

*REPORTAGEM ESPECIAL
Vidas Submersas
*
*As casas que vão ficar submersas com a construção da barragem de Daviões, em Ribeia de Pena, na Reportagem Especial deste domingo.*


A construção da barragem de Daivões vai deixar mais de 40 casas submersas em Ribeira de Pena. Está previsto que a albufeira da barragem comece a encher em junho e, por isso, os últimos moradores têm de sair das habitações no início de janeiro. O problema é que algumas famílias não têm ainda outra casa porque dizem que o dinheiro proposto pela expropriação não chega para fazer ou comprar outra. Alguns casos seguiram para tribunal, num processo que se tem vindo a arrastar no tempo e que está longe do fim.

https://sicnoticias.pt/programas/re...ixyiV7fiqkMk-wV0cXMrSfL4OTPd_3bHROZktZbXkm9nM

Uma reportagem que me deixou muito revoltado, pois as pessoas muito trabalharam muito emigrados e longe das suas famílias, para terem dinheiro, e construir ali as suas casas, e agora vem a Iberdrola, e lhes dá uns "trocos" para deixarem tudo para trás, e oferece-lhes uma estadia em contentores durantes doisa anos, até construirem então casas novas para estas famílias habitarem.
E todos estes habitantes tem já ordem de despejo marcado até ao inicio de Janeiro, como é que estas famílias irão passar o Natal, e Ano Novo, que deveriam de ser uma época de felicidade e amor junto dos próximos, vai ser toda uma vida que vai ficar para trás, e outra vida de mágoa e desgosto que irão ter para o resto das suas vidas, pois alguns habitantes são já de idade avançada.


----------



## slbgdt (1 Dez 2019 às 23:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *REPORTAGEM ESPECIAL*
> *Vidas Submersas*
> 
> *As casas que vão ficar submersas com a construção da barragem de Daviões, em Ribeia de Pena, na Reportagem Especial deste domingo.*
> ...



Por isso mesmo não devem aceitar p acordo sendo ele injusto.
A Câmara além de oferecer o loteamento já avisou que pode fechar as estradas municipais para as barragens.

Aqui aconteceu o mesmo e a EDP subiu as indemnizações


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Dez 2019 às 23:13)

slbgdt disse:


> Por isso mesmo não devem aceitar p acordo sendo ele injusto.
> A Câmara além de oferecer o loteamento já avisou que pode fechar as estradas municipais para as barragens.
> 
> Aqui aconteceu o mesmo e a EDP subiu as indemnizações



Pois é, isto é toda uma situação muito sensível, e que precisa de ser tratada de forma justa, para todos os habitantes que irão ficar lesados, sendo que 19 deles já estão com o caso em tribunal, contra a empresa em questão.
A camara municipal, deve ter em conta também os habiatantes, pois acaba por fazer a "ponte" entre ambas as partes envolvidas neste assunto.
Fiquei mesmo enervado com toda esta situação, e depois só quero ver se o que esta barragem irá produzir a nível energético se terá assim uma importancia, a nível nacional, no que toca a produção, ou se é mais um caso, daqueles que só serve para esbanjar dinheiros públicos, que eram bem mais empregues por exemplo no alcatroamento de estradas do nosso interior.


----------



## slbgdt (1 Dez 2019 às 23:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois é, isto é toda uma situação muito sensível, e que precisa de ser tratada de forma justa, para todos os habitantes que irão ficar lesados, sendo que 19 deles já estão com o caso em tribunal, contra a empresa em questão.
> A camara municipal, deve ter em conta também os habiatantes, pois acaba por fazer a "ponte" entre ambas as partes envolvidas neste assunto.
> Fiquei mesmo enervado com toda esta situação, e depois só quero ver se o que esta barragem irá produzir a nível energético se terá assim uma importancia, a nível nacional, no que toca a produção, ou se é mais um caso, daqueles que só serve para esbanjar dinheiros públicos, que eram bem mais empregues por exemplo no alcatroamento de estradas do nosso interior.



A cascata do Tâmega produzida 1200Mwh.
Tanto como Sines mas só através de bombagem.

A obra é privada e tinha orçamento de 1200 milhoes de euros


----------



## slbgdt (2 Dez 2019 às 00:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois é, isto é toda uma situação muito sensível, e que precisa de ser tratada de forma justa, para todos os habitantes que irão ficar lesados, sendo que 19 deles já estão com o caso em tribunal, contra a empresa em questão.
> A camara municipal, deve ter em conta também os habiatantes, pois acaba por fazer a "ponte" entre ambas as partes envolvidas neste assunto.
> Fiquei mesmo enervado com toda esta situação, e depois só quero ver se o que esta barragem irá produzir a nível energético se terá assim uma importancia, a nível nacional, no que toca a produção, ou se é mais um caso, daqueles que só serve para esbanjar dinheiros públicos, que eram bem mais empregues por exemplo no alcatroamento de estradas do nosso interior.



Para quem quiser conhecer melhor o projeto.
Não se trata de nenhum grande armazenamento ( como é tipico por cá).
A potência maior está em Gouvães que é uma Albufeira muito pequena (880mwh).
Daivões com 114 mwh e 53hm³ serve lhe de apoio, tendo um grupo para garantir garantir caudal ecológico e produzir 4mwh.
Alto Tâmega com 131hm³ e 160mwh de potência servirá de reserva às duas seguintes.
Esta ainda nem arrancou.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2019 às 09:40)

slbgdt disse:


> Para quem quiser conhecer melhor o projeto.
> Não se trata de nenhum grande armazenamento ( como é tipico por cá).
> A potência maior está em Gouvães que é uma Albufeira muito pequena (880mwh).
> Daivões com 114 mwh e 53hm³ serve lhe de apoio, tendo um grupo para garantir garantir caudal ecológico e produzir 4mwh.
> ...



Obrigado, pelas explicações taõ detalhadas sobre o assunto, era essa a informação que eu andava mesmo á procura.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Dez 2019 às 09:57)

*Ministro dá estado de "emergência" do caudal do Tejo como ultrapassado  *

*O ministro do Ambiente e da Ação Climática afirmou que a emergência no caudal do Tejo "está ultrapassada" e adiantou que o Governo espanhol prometeu resolver o quase esvaziamento da barragem de Cedillo até 15 de dezembro. *

*https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...fication&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1369405
*
Nota: Acredito que possamos estar numa situação bem mais favorável, mas mal de nós se não fosse assim em Dezembro, contudo vamos esperar e acreditar que tudo o que está escrito nesta notícia seja verdade


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Dez 2019 às 10:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *Ministro dá estado de "emergência" do caudal do Tejo como ultrapassado  *
> 
> *O ministro do Ambiente e da Ação Climática afirmou que a emergência no caudal do Tejo "está ultrapassada" e adiantou que o Governo espanhol prometeu resolver o quase esvaziamento da barragem de Cedillo até 15 de dezembro. *
> 
> ...



Pois felizmente que a situação de toda a falta de água já está ultrapassado, pois e mal de nós, estávamos se ainda se mantivesse tudo na mesma, pois já estamos em Dezembro, agora resta saber quando é que o rio Ponsul vai repor toda aquela água que se foi embora, e que ainda ninguém sabe para onde foi, isso sim, era uma situação que deveria de ser explicada detalhadamente.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Dez 2019 às 11:00)

Pois apesar da chuva em alguns locais do Alentejo a verdade é que as barragens estão quase na mesma.. sendo que no Algarve continua os níveis a descer!


----------



## dahon (2 Dez 2019 às 14:43)

O Mondego na zona de Penacova já leva um caudal considerável. Aguieira e Raiva devem estar a descarregar bem.


----------



## trovoadas (2 Dez 2019 às 15:19)

Odeleite conseguiu perder mais de 2% em Novembro e já está nos 33%. É sensívelmente metade do volume necessário para abastecimento público no Algarve durante um ano sendo que 10% deste volume é morto. 
O volume da barragem do Funcho é quase ridiculo comparado com Odeleite. Esta barragem cheia corresponde a estes 33% de Odeleite e só está a 63%...
Está tudo desesperadamente a contar que chova algo pois não existe plano B para o Algarve...


----------



## slbgdt (2 Dez 2019 às 18:21)

dahon disse:


> O Mondego na zona de Penacova já leva um caudal considerável. Aguieira e Raiva devem estar a descarregar bem.



Descarregar não mas sim a turbinar.
Agueira acabou o dia de ontem a 66%


----------



## Rapido (2 Dez 2019 às 19:41)

A solução no Algarve terá, quase de certeza, a breve prazo, de passar pela dessalinização da agua do mar.


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2019 às 22:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois felizmente que a situação de toda a falta de água já está ultrapassado, pois e mal de nós, estávamos se ainda se mantivesse tudo na mesma, pois já estamos em Dezembro, agora resta saber quando é que o rio Ponsul vai repor toda aquela água que se foi embora, e que ainda ninguém sabe para onde foi, isso sim, era uma situação que deveria de ser explicada detalhadamente.



Não é o rio Ponsul que irá repor a água da albufeira de Cedilho, é o Tejo. A albufeira de Cedilho está neste momento a 76%, logo o problema dos barcos de recreio de Lentiscais está praticamente ultrapassado. Claro que para isso, voltou a estancar-se o Tejo. Salvé os afluentes do Tejo ajusante de Cedilho. Até porque no interior de Espanha a água ainda é pouca para fazer o Tejo correr.

Ninguém sabe para onde foi a água? Então, esteve a alimentar o rio Tejo do lado português durante parte de Agosto e durante o mês de Setembro. Durante esse tempo o caudal de chegada a Fratel superou várias vezes os 200m3/s diários. 
Isto em semanas extremamente secas.

Para que os rios possam correrem, não se pode querer barragens cheias.


----------



## Nonnu (3 Dez 2019 às 12:04)

Barragem de Pego do Altar.

Novembro 2017






Ontem 02 Dez 2019





Nao tenho dados especificos, mas...
Mesmo com a chuva de Novembro, aponto para uma subida de uns 3 a 4 metros apenas na barragem.
Muita agua tem de cair, para esta (e outras a Sul) encherem


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2019 às 12:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Odeleite conseguiu perder mais de 2% em Novembro e já está nos 33%. É sensívelmente metade do volume necessário para abastecimento público no Algarve durante um ano sendo que 10% deste volume é morto.
> O volume da barragem do Funcho é quase ridiculo comparado com Odeleite. Esta barragem cheia corresponde a estes 33% de Odeleite e só está a 63%...
> Está tudo desesperadamente a contar que chova algo pois não existe plano B para o Algarve...



Não haverá forma de utilizar a água de Alqueva no Algarve?


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Dez 2019 às 13:39)

MSantos disse:


> Não haverá forma de utilizar a água de Alqueva no Algarve?



Se fosse em Espanha, o Alqueva já servia todo o Alentejo e quem sabe o Algarve, mas isto é Portugal, aonde temos um ministro do Ambiente que está interessado noutras negociatas do que naquilo que é importante.

Nós temos o maior lago artificial da Europa, embora pouca utilidade tenha  Faz sentido, ter água armazenada quando parte do Alentejo sofre com a seca? 

O Algarve tem que investir em centrais de dessalinização, podem construir as barragens que quiserem que a água será sempre pouca, Odelouca muitos diziam que era a salvação do Algarve e agora comprova-se que Odelouca afinal já não é a salvação quando o problema é a falta de chuva. 

Ou seja, em Portugal gasta-se milhões em construção de barragens e depois vão gastar milhões na protecção da costa, já que os sedimentos ficam retidos nas barragens e o litoral sofre de erosão costeira, ou seja, gasta-se milhões para nada e depois não têm dinheiro para fazerem uma central de dessalinização. 

Aliás, os autarcas algarvios defendem mais barragens do que uma central, tem alguma lógica...


----------



## dahon (4 Dez 2019 às 02:21)

slbgdt disse:


> Descarregar não mas sim a turbinar.
> Aguieira acabou o dia de ontem a 66%


Exato, turbinar, era isso que queria dizer mas no sentido de já estar a turbinar próximo do seu caudal máximo. Até porque a barragem da Raiva já está a cumprir o seu papel de filtragem/controlo do caudal de saída da Aguieira pois tem estado com produção/turbinagem continua.

Edit: E continua a subir.





Já deve ter galgado as margens na zona a seguir à livraria do Mondego.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Dez 2019 às 10:01)

Não sei o que fica mais caro, se uma central de dessalinização ou uma ligação a Alqueva. Provavelmente esta última.
Dependendo deste ano isso vai forçosamente acontecer! Não há mais soluções!
As barragens dos autarcas é conversa para boneco. Com este padrão não servem de nada!


----------



## slbgdt (4 Dez 2019 às 10:59)

dahon disse:


> Exato, turbinar, era isso que queria dizer mas no sentido de já estar a turbinar próximo do seu caudal máximo. Até porque a barragem da Raiva já está a cumprir o seu papel de filtragem/controlo do caudal de saída da Aguieira pois tem estado com produção/turbinagem continua.
> 
> Edit: E continua a subir.
> 
> ...



Pelos dados da REN de facto raiva descarregou bastante


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (4 Dez 2019 às 11:16)

trovoadas disse:


> Não sei o que fica mais caro, se uma central de dessalinização ou uma ligação a Alqueva. Provavelmente esta última.
> Dependendo deste ano isso vai forçosamente acontecer! Não há mais soluções!
> As barragens dos autarcas é conversa para boneco. Com este padrão não servem de nada!



Em Fevereiro de 2018 tb estávamos com uma situação bem mais crítica no Algarve do que a actual e depois foi aquilo que se viu nesse Março!
Não percebo tanto nervosismo quando ainda temos 4 meses pela frente. 
Basta um mês chover o dobro para a seca ser uma miragem!!


----------



## dahon (4 Dez 2019 às 12:52)

slbgdt disse:


> Pelos dados da REN de facto raiva descarregou bastante


Confere, sem querer até estava certo no caso da Raiva.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Dez 2019 às 14:33)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Em Fevereiro de 2018 tb estávamos com uma situação bem mais crítica no Algarve do que a actual e depois foi aquilo que se viu nesse Março!
> Não percebo tanto nervosismo quando ainda temos 4 meses pela frente.
> Basta um mês chover o dobro para a seca ser uma miragem!!


A situação é crítica até chover em quantidade efetivamente! O foco é esse precisamente! Em pouco mais de 1 ano temos 2 situações críticas em mãos.
Nos últimos anos a seca não deixou de ser uma miragem apesar de termos vivido ou convivido com ela. Não sei...Amanhã tudo pode mudar ou talvez não...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Dez 2019 às 16:59)

*Portalegre: Chuva que caiu nos últimos dias revelou-se insuficiente para repor reservas hídricas da albufeira do Caia*

(Por Carla Aguiã) - Apesar da chuva que tem caído nos últimos dias a albufeira do Caia, distrito de Portalegre, está a apenas 15,3 por cento da sua capacidade total.

Em declarações à Rádio Portalegre, Aristides Chinita, gestor da Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, disse que a chuva que caiu nos últimos dias “foi ótima para a agricultura e pecuária mas não se fez sentir no aumento das reservas hídricas da barragem”.

Segundo Aristides Chinita a situação é “negativamente estável”, sendo que atualmente o armazenamento da albufeira é de cerca de 29 milhões de metros cúbicos de água, muito longe dos 190 milhões da sua capacidade útil.

O mesmo responsável disse à Rádio Portalegre esperar que as chuvas de inverno consigam repor as reservas hídricas da maior albufeira do distrito de Portalegre, garantindo água suficiente para servir a agricultura da região.

A albufeira do Caia serve os concelhos de Elvas, Campo Maior, Arronches e Monforte.

Fonte: Rádio Portalegre
_____________
No final de Outubro estava a 13,6%. É preciso chover imenso para isto normalizar...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2019 às 19:42)

A situação está mesmo grave, para muitas barragens no Algarve, aqui uma imagem que tem circulado pelas redes sociais, a barragem de Odeleite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Dez 2019 às 20:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> A situação está mesmo grave, para muitas barragens no Algarve, aqui uma imagem que tem circulado pelas redes sociais, a barragem de Odeleite.



Em Outubro de 2005, a barragem tinha menos 10% de armazenamento que tinha no final do mês de Novembro.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 20:34)

Felizmente o Rio Ponsul já leva um bom caudal...


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (6 Dez 2019 às 20:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Outubro de 2005, a barragem tinha menos 10% de armazenamento que tinha no final do mês de Novembro.



É verdade que no que toca ao Algarve em Outubro de 2005 estava bem pior do que agora mas depois em Novembro de 2005 já recuperou bastante.
O problema deste ano é que o Outono foi bastante seco no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve e o Inverno aparentemente segue as pisadas dos últimos 9 anos como se constata pelos modelos a médio prazo.
As barragens do Algarve mesmo em Dezembro continuam a perder armazenamento!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2019 às 20:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Felizmente o Rio Ponsul já leva um bom caudal...



Já viste alguma foto de como está neste momento, as últimas imagens que vi foi há umas duas semanas atrás, mas fico satisfeito em saber que já está a recuperar o seu caudal.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Dez 2019 às 21:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já viste alguma foto de como está neste momento, as últimas imagens que vi foi há umas duas semanas atrás, mas fico satisfeito em saber que já está a recuperar o seu caudal.


Sim, hoje deu uma reportagem no programa Portugal em directo no canal 1. Podes ver no site da RTP ou no RTP play...


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Dez 2019 às 21:43)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, hoje deu uma reportagem no programa Portugal em directo no canal 1. Podes ver no site da RTP ou no RTP play...



Obrigado, vou ver então, por acaso também vi o Portugal em Directo, mas sencalhar não estava atento quando passou a reportagem.


----------



## slbgdt (6 Dez 2019 às 23:59)

Depois de uma semana seca a norte, no cavado mantém-se salamonde, Venda nova e Caniçada acima dos 90%.
Vilarinho da Furna aproxima-se também dos 90%.
Capacidade de encaixe para a semana que se aproxima só em Paradela que começou do 0 e vai em 43% e Alto Rabagâo com 62%.
Muito prováveis as descargas para a próxima semana
O


O Douro vai recebendo 500m³ de Espanha em Miranda e finalmente a cascata do Douro está a trabalhar o que signica 2000Mwh de ponta.
¼ do máximo consumo num dia de semana.

O Douro espanhol segue a 52% mas mais de um terço vem do Tormes que mantém ambas as barragens (almendra e St Teresa) a 40%.
Os  rios que nascem nos picos da Europa têm enchido as suas barragens, principalmente o Esla com Riaño e Ricobayo a 60% com muita neve acumulada nas montanhas.

O sistema miño Sil tem 80% de armazenamento sendo que a maior barragem (belesar) está a 90%.
Inclui o Lima que mantém as conchas e as salas a 40% e 30%.

Quanto ao ponsul cedillo já vai nos 80%.
Não graças ao afluentes portugueses mas porque Alcântara tem turbinado.
Aliás fratel e belver só trabalham à conta disso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Dez 2019 às 18:58)

*Barragem do Pisão vai ser uma "realidade", assegura ministra*

A ministra da Coesão Territorial, Ana Abrunhosa, garantiu que a construção da Barragem do Pisão, no Crato, distrito de Portalegre, "vai ser uma realidade", sublinhando que já existe financiamento para desenvolver os trabalhos preparatórios.

Que não haja qualquer equívoco. Foi garantido pelo senhor primeiro-ministro, eu apenas sublinho o que o senhor primeiro-ministro garantiu, que a Barragem do Pisão iria ser uma realidade e estamos a trabalhar nisso", disse.

A governante, que falava aos jornalistas em Campo Maior, no distrito de Portalegre, à margem da apresentação do projeto do Centro de Inteligência Competitiva, iniciativa que vai contar com um investimento superior a 991 mil euros, adiantou que já existe financiamento para desenvolver os trabalhos preparatórios para a construção da albufeira.

"Aliás, já há até financiamento para os trabalhos preparatórios. Como sabem, é preciso estudo de impacto ambiental e, portanto, temos de fazer vários estudos até se iniciar a obra, e já há financiamento para esses trabalhos preparatórios", sublinhou.

"É um daqueles projetos que também é estruturante neste território e que ajudará outros projetos que já existem no território", acrescentou.

A Barragem do Pisão deverá contar com um investimento total de 168 milhões de euros, devendo o projetoestar concluído em 2027.

https://www.agrozapp.pt/noticias/Im...7xSolrkc8sFYUPJoSC8YJTfXad523WQx1Qg_6CDPk3PGY


----------



## cepp1 (11 Dez 2019 às 19:06)

hoje passei na Agueira e estava com o volume mais baixo do que julgava que estaria. Mas também devem ter aberto as comportas uma vez que em Penacova a ribeirinha estava alagada, a a´água transbordava do rio.


----------



## srr (12 Dez 2019 às 16:34)

ALCANTARA





Capacidad:  3160 hm3
*Agua embalsada a 10-12-2019:* * 1366 hm3* (43.23%)

Assusta me os dados acima : O Tejo está  limitado a um caudal de Ribeiro ( ou um esgoto a céu aberto)

Era bom para tudo e todos umas frentes com 50mm vários dias intercalados.


----------



## AnDré (12 Dez 2019 às 19:43)

cepp1 disse:


> hoje passei na Agueira e estava com o volume mais baixo do que julgava que estaria. Mas também devem ter aberto as comportas uma vez que em Penacova a ribeirinha estava alagada, a a´água transbordava do rio.


Uma das principais funções da Aguieira é proteger a cidade de Coimbra das inundações. Por isso, e por norma, só enche na Primavera.

Entretanto muita chuva a encher os caudais do noroeste.

Touvedo já está a descarregar 230m3/s. Em Ponte de Lima hoje deve ser dia do rio alagar o "parque de estacionamento".

A Caniçada deverá ser a próxima a começar a descarregar.


----------



## slbgdt (13 Dez 2019 às 16:41)

AnDré disse:


> Uma das principais funções da Aguieira é proteger a cidade de Coimbra das inundações. Por isso, e por norma, só enche na Primavera.
> 
> Entretanto muita chuva a encher os caudais do noroeste.
> 
> ...



Começou hoje ao meio dia apenas.
De noite a bombagem ainda aguentou..
Mas com a chuva prevista para o fim de semana há necessidade de criar encaixe.
Touvedo entretanto voltou a descarregar de novo hoje


----------



## vamm (14 Dez 2019 às 23:01)

A Barragem do Monte da Rocha continua a 8.4%. As últimas chuvas só têm ajudado os campos em geral, anda tudo mais vivo, mais verdinho, com um aspeto completamente diferente. É bom que este evento nos traga muita água, pois começamos a ver o cenário muito negro por estes lados.


----------



## AnDré (15 Dez 2019 às 21:46)

Alto Lindoso tem estado o dia todo a turbinar. Ainda está nos 63% mas com tanta chuva prevista, mais vale prevenir.
De Touvedo têm estado a sair perto de 300m3/s.

No Cavado, a albufeira da Paradela já está perto dos 50%.
Vilarinho das Furnas está nos 84% e também a turbinar há várias horas.
A Caniçada está com um caudal de descarga já jeitoso, a rondar os 300m3/s.

A Torrão, a Tâmega também está a chegar com um caudal a rondar os 310m3/s.

Mais a sul, no Vouga, a barragem de Ribeiradio está há várias horas (dias), a turbinar à potência máxima, o que permitiu ganhar uma folga de 30hm3.

Na bacia do Mondego, a Aguieira e Fronhas estão na casa dos 60%, e portanto com bastante espaço.

No Zêzere, cabril está somente nos 55%. Daí para baixo tudo o que vier será uma bênção.


----------



## Pek (15 Dez 2019 às 21:53)




----------



## rui924 (16 Dez 2019 às 11:48)

Barragem do Caldeirão, Guarda. Túnel de entrada hoje 10:00 manhã.//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5df76eb88cbd1/VID_20191216_102009.mp4

Enviado do meu Mi 9T Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (16 Dez 2019 às 12:56)

Entretanto aqui a Norte o Rio Miño passa em Salvaterra do Miño com 2205m³/s


----------



## slbgdt (16 Dez 2019 às 15:28)

Rio Sever - Marvão.
Água para Espanha guardar para nós.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2766352316719251&id=100000335283130


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2019 às 15:45)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> É verdade que no que toca ao Algarve em Outubro de 2005 estava bem pior do que agora mas depois em Novembro de 2005 já recuperou bastante.
> O problema deste ano é que o Outono foi bastante seco no Baixo Alentejo e Algarve e o Inverno aparentemente segue as pisadas dos últimos 9 anos como se constata pelos modelos a médio prazo.
> As barragens do Algarve mesmo em Dezembro continuam a perder armazenamento!!



Os anos 2000, 2001, 2002 e 2003 foram bons em termos de precipitação. O ano hidrológico 2003/2004 foi bem acima da média no sotavento. Depois em Outubro de 2004 choveu alguma coisa e esteve sem chover nada de jeito até ao Outono seguinte, que foi chuvoso, e seguiu-se um período acima da média ou na média até 2009 que compensou 2005. Agora, olhando para trás, estão vários anos abaixo da média sem nenhum chuvoso para compensar, isto desde 2012. A prova disso está nas árvores de sequeiro e nos pinheiros-mansos, que estão a dar sinais de grave stress hídrico. As camadas mais profundas do solo estão secas, os poços e fontes estão sem água. 

Se ocorresse o milagre deste mês ser na média e os seguintes continuarem mais ou menos na média as barragens recuperariam um pouco mas só um ano como 1989, 1995 ou 2010 irá compensar o défice hídrico, e não será na totalidade. As barragens agrícolas, de pequena dimensão, no sotavento, estão secas e não estão cheias desde 2011, desde esse ano tem sido sempre a perder. 

*A raiz do mal é a persistência anormal de altas pressões no triângulo entre os Açores, Canárias e Gibraltar nos meses de Outono e Inverno!
*


----------



## frederico (16 Dez 2019 às 15:50)

Já houve um período assim anormalmente seco no início do século XX, com a estação de Faro a ter 300 e tal mm de média anual, valores típicos do Levante espanhol. A estação de Albufeira chegou a ter 250 mm. Na Biblioteca de Faro está o livro com todos estes registos para quem quiser consultar. Este período seco tinha sido antecedido por outro muito húmido e frio na segunda metade do século XIX, em que ocorreram as históricas cheias do Guadiana. O Algarve tem de se preparar e mais barragens não vão resolver nada se não chover, além disso há os impactos ambientais, a destruição de paisagens e de habitats. Faz muito mais sentido construir umas dezenas de pequenas barragens agrícolas com parede em terra e pensar num sistema de transvase para ligar o Alqueva ao Algarve.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Dez 2019 às 17:39)

Esta tarde o rio Almonda em Torres Novas, no açude real, o cenário era este, faltam cerca de 50 cm, para começar a galgar o muro, e alagar o jardim.


----------



## slbgdt (16 Dez 2019 às 23:43)

Problemas em Espanha na zona dos picos da Europa.
Este especificamente afluente do Esla.
Embora ricobayo ainda tenha grande capacidade de encaixe e mais em cima Riaño também mas vai aumentar o caudal no Douro.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2943043905708461&id=250893264923552


----------



## frederico (17 Dez 2019 às 01:11)

Com o que está a chover na região da Beira Interior, não há o risco de cheias no Mondego?


----------



## TekClub (17 Dez 2019 às 01:45)

frederico disse:


> Com o que está a chover na região da Beira Interior, não há o risco de cheias no Mondego?


Pelo que li no facebook a proteção civil já fechou a circulação de uma ponte no cabouco, e porque o rio já deve ir bem cheio...


----------



## dahon (17 Dez 2019 às 02:18)

frederico disse:


> Com o que está a chover na região da Beira Interior, não há o risco de cheias no Mondego?


No Mondego e Alva ainda há muita capacidade de encaixe. Quanto ao Ceira não tenho dados.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-T510 através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (17 Dez 2019 às 02:25)

dahon disse:


> No Mondego e Alva ainda há muita capacidade de encaixe. Quanto ao Ceira não tenho dados.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Atenção que abaixo do Douro só Vilar/Tabuaço é actualizada hora a hora


----------



## dahon (17 Dez 2019 às 02:40)

slbgdt disse:


> Atenção que abaixo do Douro só Vilar/Tabuaço é actualizada hora a hora


No caso da Aguieira e Raiva às vezes também actualiza de hora em hora mas normalmente só actualiza às 23h. Contudo vendo a cota do Mondego em Penacova, por enquanto parece tudo normal.





Enviado do meu SM-T510 através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (17 Dez 2019 às 02:58)

Em Salvaterra do Miño o rio Miño já leva 2885m³ com 9mts de altura.
De tarde com menos  caudal ja ia saindo das margens

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2834156156645349&id=100001529785284


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (17 Dez 2019 às 10:08)

Bom dia 
Em relação às barragens do sotavento algarvio não registaram qq alteração na sua cota durante o dia de ontem e madrugada de hoje!


----------



## efcm (17 Dez 2019 às 11:35)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Bom dia
> Em relação às barragens do sotavento algarvio não registaram qq alteração na sua cota durante o dia de ontem e madrugada de hoje!


Como conseguiste ter acesso a esses dados o Snirh os dados que apresenta para odeleite Sao de dia 12

E os de beliche são de dia 14?

Existe algum outro local onde ir buscar dados ?


----------



## huguh (17 Dez 2019 às 13:10)

Por aqui o Douro já inundou parte do Cais da Junqueira, zona mais baixa junto ao rio, perto das pontes.
A barragem da Régua está a descarregar acima dos 1300m3

*- RIO DOURO:

Miranda:








Picote:








 

Bemposta:








 

Pocinho:








 

Valeira:








 

Régua:








 

Carrapatelo:









Crestuma:







*


----------



## slbgdt (17 Dez 2019 às 14:03)

dahon disse:


> No caso da Aguieira e Raiva às vezes também actualiza de hora em hora mas normalmente só actualiza às 23h. Contudo vendo a cota do Mondego em Penacova, por enquanto parece tudo normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já actualizado mas pouco encheram.
Fronhas fechou a 74% mas aguieira e fronhas estavam a receber bastante  água ontem à noite


----------



## FJC (17 Dez 2019 às 16:44)

huguh disse:


> Por aqui o Douro já inundou parte do Cais da Junqueira, zona mais baixa junto ao rio, perto das pontes.
> A barragem da Régua está a descarregar acima dos 1300m3
> 
> *- RIO DOURO:
> ...



Desviar parte dessa água para albufeiras do Alentejo..... Que sonho..... Hehehe


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Dez 2019 às 18:06)

Caudal no Cabril (Zêzere) também disparou com a chuva de ontem, albufeira deve encher bem nos próximos dias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Dez 2019 às 18:14)

*CONSTÂNCIA – Última hora. Duas pessoas tiveram que ser resgatadas de uma draga devido à subida repentina do Tejo*

A informação foi confirmada à Hertz pelo Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Santarém: duas pessoas tiveram que ser resgatadas de uma draga que estava a “operar” no Tejo, neste caso na freguesia de Montalvo, freguesia de Constância. Segundo a mesma fonte, os dois homens foram surpreendidos pela subida repentina do nível do água e tiveram que ser resgatados por uma embarcação dos bombeiros. Não houve necessidade de qualquer assistência médica

https://radiohertz.pt/constancia-ultima-hora-duas-pessoas-tiveram-que-ser-resgatadas-de-uma-draga-devido-a-subida-repentina-do-tejo/?fbclid=IwAR3Q0OOpUfGb5iAllSrWQzTeeBD96O3vERcgtRYHt2EZ3ZAegIyOYJA0rwo


----------



## slbgdt (17 Dez 2019 às 18:51)

Pela Galicia Belesar a maior barragem da Galicia já descarrega.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Dez 2019 às 18:52)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Caudal no Cabril (Zêzere) também disparou com a chuva de ontem, albufeira deve encher bem nos próximos dias.



Tens ideia do nível da barragem no fim do Verão? 

Esta foto foi no fim de Outubro...


Ela estava mesmo baixa... ainda tem de correr muita agua para lá... mas ver se é este ano que ela volta a encher de novo...

A barragem da Bouça, logo a seguir a esta, parece estar sempre perto da cota máxima. Quanto ao Castelo de Bode, ainda não estava a níveis preocupantes também.


----------



## slbgdt (17 Dez 2019 às 18:58)

ac_cernax disse:


> Tens ideia do nível da barragem no fim do Verão?
> 
> Esta foto foi no fim de Outubro...
> 
> ...



Fechou Outubro com a cota a 266mts menos 11 metros que agora.
Bouçã foi construída devido à distância entre Cabril e Castelo de bode.
Só turbina o que lhe chega de cabril e serve como reservatório.
Castelo de Bode como outras têm obrigatoriedade de manter um certo nível todo o ano.
Tem vários usos além da produção de energia


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Dez 2019 às 19:16)

slbgdt disse:


> Fechou Outubro com a cota a 266mts menos 11 metros que agora.
> Bouçã foi construída devido à distância entre Cabril e Castelo de bode.
> Só turbina o que lhe chega de cabril e serve como reservatório.
> Castelo de Bode como outras têm obrigatoriedade de manter um certo nível todo o ano.
> Tem vários usos além da produção de energia



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, era essa a idea que tinha.


----------



## ac_cernax (17 Dez 2019 às 20:03)

Ontem a Praia Fluvial de Loriga (Serra da Estrela) estava assim...

@_joanampereira_photography


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 10:53)

*Rio Minho galga margens e inunda parques em Monção*

https://ominho.pt/rio-minho-galga-margens-em-moncao-inundando-parque-das-caldas/

*Monção: Subida das águas do rio Minho da noite para o dia impressiona a ‘net’ [c/FOTOS]*

https://www.radiovaledominho.com/mo...o-minho-da-noite-dia-impressiona-net-c-fotos/


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 12:01)

Agora na conferência dada pelo responsável da Proteção Civil já foram dados avisos para os rios 
Lima (Ponte de Lima e Ponte da Barca), 
Cávado (Esposende, Terras de Bouro, Amares e Braga), 
Douro (zona da Régua e Foz), 
Vouga (Águeda) 
Mondego (Coimbra).

não sei se falaram de mais algum e não tomei nota


----------



## slbgdt (18 Dez 2019 às 12:19)

huguh disse:


> Agora na conferência dada pelo responsável da Proteção Civil já foram dados avisos para os rios
> Lima (Ponte de Lima e Ponte da Barca),
> Cávado (Esposende, Terras de Bouro, Amares e Braga),
> Douro (zona da Régua e Foz),
> ...



No Lima o Alto Lindoso esteve sempre a trabalhar para criar encaixe.
A situação será pior no Cavado e homem.
O Cavado já só tem capacidade de encaixe nas 2 barragens mais altas (Paradela e Alto Rabagâo).
Vilarinho apesar de estar em contínua turbinação não baixa dos 80%, e aqui sim há mais perigo no homem até pq há aldeias bastantes baixas nas margens.
Já no Cavado não traz grandes problemas.
Em 2001 quase passou por cima da ponte medieval em Barcelos e dificilmente chega lá de novo


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

huguh disse:


> *Rio Minho galga margens e inunda parques em Monção*
> 
> https://ominho.pt/rio-minho-galga-margens-em-moncao-inundando-parque-das-caldas/
> 
> ...



Algumas fotos retiradas desses sites, de facto uma subida rápida e impressionante ( certamente já esperada) ainda por cima estão previstas precipitações intensas para os próximo dias:


























 ~


----------



## dahon (18 Dez 2019 às 12:28)

huguh disse:


> Agora na conferência dada pelo responsável da Proteção Civil já foram dados avisos para os rios
> Lima (Ponte de Lima e Ponte da Barca),
> Cávado (Esposende, Terras de Bouro, Amares e Braga),
> Douro (zona da Régua e Foz),
> ...


O Mondego já deve levar um caudal considerável.
Tendo em conta que o caudal à saída da Raiva quase duplicou e Fronhas(Rio Alva) também já contribuí para o aumento do caudal que se pode ver na ponte de Penacova.
Já as variações do caudal na ponte Santa Clara não sei se estão associadas ao açude mas são um pouco estranhas
.


----------



## slbgdt (18 Dez 2019 às 16:11)

Analisando os dados da REN ontem, Foz Tua, Touvedo,  Torrão ,  Caniçada, baixo sabor jusante e todos os fios de água do Douro português descarregaram.
Foram produzidos 87000 mwh pelas barragens em Portugal.


----------



## aoc36 (18 Dez 2019 às 16:31)

A produção eólica tb está bastante intensa. 4gw de produção


----------



## FJC (18 Dez 2019 às 16:43)

slbgdt disse:


> Fechou Outubro com a cota a 266mts menos 11 metros que agora.
> Bouçã foi construída devido à distância entre Cabril e Castelo de bode.
> Só turbina o que lhe chega de cabril e serve como reservatório.
> Castelo de Bode como outras têm obrigatoriedade de manter um certo nível todo o ano.
> Tem vários usos além da produção de energia



Boa tarde.
De inverno, Bouçã tem um afluente que quase lhe ocupa 1 turbina (tempo normal), ou mais que as duas (tempo chuvoso como temos nestes dias). A ribeira de Pera. Que nasce na vertente sul da serra da Lousã e passa em Castanheira de Pêra.
Daí em muitos invernos, a barragem passar semanas e meses com um fio de água a passar por cima (15 a 30 cms/tempo normal), que é o excedente do Cabril.
Só por curiosidade, inicialmente a água para Lisboa era para ter saído dessa Albufeira, mas foi alterado para castelo bode devido á distância....
Só curiosidades, para acrescentar á tua informação.
Cumprimentos


----------



## frederico (18 Dez 2019 às 17:07)

Já vi o Leça passar por cima de pontes em 2013 ou 2014, por altura do mês  de Fevereiro. Será que se repete este mês?


----------



## Snifa (18 Dez 2019 às 17:40)

frederico disse:


> Já vi o Leça passar por cima de pontes em 2013 ou 2014, por altura do mês  de Fevereiro. Será que se repete este mês?



Em 10/01/2016 passou por cima da  ponte (na zona perto da ponte de pedra com o arcos onde passa o metro).

Um vídeo que fiz na altura:


No dia anterior estava assim ( dá para ver a ponte ainda sem estar tapada a partir do 1º minuto)


----------



## dahon (18 Dez 2019 às 17:55)

Voltou a subir o caudal do Mondego em Penacova nas últimas horas.
Garantidamente que já galgou a zona ribeirinha mais próxima da livraria.


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Dez 2019 às 18:07)

Ouvi agora Rio Lis e Nabão com aviso de inundação possível...


----------



## slbgdt (18 Dez 2019 às 18:27)

Em Ponte de Lima o rio inundou o rio parece


----------



## Gerofil (18 Dez 2019 às 18:32)

*INFORMAÇÃO HIDROLÓGICA RELEVANTE*

Perante o quadro meteorológico previsto para a precipitação, todas as bacias hidrográficas do Norte e Centro apresentam potencial para subidas significativas de caudal, em particular:
*Bacia do rio Lima:* Apesar da capacidade de encaixe existente na barragem do Alto Lindoso (a qual se encontra a 63%), podem ocorrer inundações nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis, designadamente Ponte da Barca, Ponte de Lima e Arcos de Valdevez (neste caso por ação do rio Vez).
*Bacia do rio Cávado:* barragens da Caniçada (86%) e de Vilarinho das furnas (82%) sem grande capacidade de encaixe. Face à precipitação prevista, não é de excluir a hipótese de serem atingidos caudais próximos dos valores de referência para inundações em alguns locais;
*Bacia do Douro: *Bacia com reduzida capacidade de controlo de cheias no troço principal e com vários afluentes não controlados na margem direita (rio Sousa, rio Corgo e rio Pinhão) e esquerda (rio Paiva), que podem contribuir significativamente para o aumento de caudal devido à forte precipitação prevista para as próximas 48h para os distritos a Norte. Nos afluentes controlados, barragem do Torrão a 79% (rio Tâmega) e barragem de Tabuaço a 58% (rio Távora).
*Bacia do rio Vouga:* Observa-se ligeira descida nas últimas horas da cota na estação da Ponte de Águeda. Face ao novo quadro meteorológico, antevê-se acentuada subida do nível do rio.
*Bacia do rio Mondego* – grande parte da bacia encontra-se a jusante das principais barragens (Aguieira e Alto Ceira), e portanto não regularizada, exposta ao aumento do caudal previsto para as linhas de água.
*Bacia do rio Tejo* – Barragem de Castelo de Bode com 82% de enchimento, mas com maior capacidade de armazenamento a montante, nomeadamente na Barragem do Cabril a (61%). Evolução dos caudais dependente da distribuição geográfica da precipitação, merecendo especial atenção a sub-bacia do rio Nabão.
*Bacias urbanas* e em particular aquelas em que se faça sentir o efeito de maré (especialmente nos distritos de Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal e Faro), não é de excluir situações de galgamento de leitos de rio e ocorrência de cheias rápidas.

Informação ANEPC / APA


----------



## huguh (18 Dez 2019 às 18:57)

Gerofil disse:


> *INFORMAÇÃO HIDROLÓGICA RELEVANTE*
> 
> Perante o quadro meteorológico previsto para a precipitação, todas as bacias hidrográficas do Norte e Centro apresentam potencial para subidas significativas de caudal, em particular:
> *Bacia do rio Lima:* Apesar da capacidade de encaixe existente na barragem do Alto Lindoso (a qual se encontra a 63%), podem ocorrer inundações nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis, designadamente Ponte da Barca, Ponte de Lima e Arcos de Valdevez (neste caso por ação do rio Vez).
> ...



Bom resumo da ANEPC/APA, sim sr


----------



## AnDré (18 Dez 2019 às 21:43)

Entretanto no Lima e no Cavado os caudais dos rios já dispararam.

Os caudais a chegar às albufeiras eram os seguintes:
Alto Lindoso: 427m3/s
Alto Rabagão: 102,3m3/s
Paradela: 186,6m3/s
Vilarinho das Furnas: 135m3/s

À Caniçada estavam a chegar 400m3/s, ou seja, o actual de caudal de descarga (230m3/s) deverá aumentar muito em breve.


----------



## slbgdt (18 Dez 2019 às 21:47)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto no Lima e no Cavado os caudais dos rios já dispararam.
> 
> Os caudais a chegar às albufeiras eram os seguintes:
> Alto Lindoso: 427m3/s
> ...



Às 20h já aumentaram. 600m³ no alto Lindoso.
Vilarinho  com 150m³ não sei se vai aguentar


----------



## slbgdt (18 Dez 2019 às 22:42)

891m³ no Alto Lindoso 
500m³ em touvedo
130m³ no Alto Rabagao 
240m3 em Paradela


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 09:02)

O Douro por aqui está bem baixo comparado com ontem. 
Basta ver pela barragem da Régua que está a debitar 800m3/s, em vez dos habituais 1200/1500m3/s dos últimos 2 dias

Enviado do meu F3311 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 10:56)

*Caudal bem forte também na zona da ponte do Açude em Coimbra*

https://tvi24.iol.pt/videos/socieda...-plano-de-emergencia/5dfb3e8c0cf2853f0740a2ed


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 12:21)

Nickname disse:


> O Rio Vouga nas termas de São Pedro do Sul com um certo caudal, mas ainda não muito impressionante;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Passados 3 dias:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/forum.spsul/permalink/1733783210085420/










Cabines 20% cobertas +/-

Pequeno vídeo do rio:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/spsul.amigos/permalink/2796690483716409/


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 12:26)

Rio Tâmega galga as margens em Chaves.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2019 às 12:35)

Rio Alva há instantes em Avô. Fotos de um amigo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 12:57)

Que dilúvio...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 13:35)




----------



## slbgdt (19 Dez 2019 às 13:43)

Atenção ao Douro no troço final.
Baixo sabor, torrão e foz tua a descarregar.
700m³ no Tâmega e 500m3 no Sabor


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 13:49)

por aqui, quando acordei o Douro estava mais baixo que nos últimos 2 dias e lentamente tem estado a subir, é bem visível visto daqui de casa.

a Barragem da Régua ainda continua a descarregar abaixo dos 1000m3/s
(Nota: galga o cais principal da Régua quando estiver perto dos 2000m3/s)


----------



## jcsmonteiro (19 Dez 2019 às 13:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Que dilúvio...


Onde?


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 13:56)

Rio Paiva, na praia fluvial de Folgosa, Castro Daire


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 13:56)

Rio Sabor já com um bom caudal, fotos de Cláudio Gouveia Pires ( Facebook).


----------



## camrov8 (19 Dez 2019 às 14:11)

Pedro1993 disse:


>


Águeda e cheias eis uma frase que não ouvia a algum tempo


----------



## DaniFR (19 Dez 2019 às 14:12)

Rio Mondego inunda Praia Fluvial do Rebolim








A forte pluviosidade das últimas horas já começou a ter consequências ao nível do caudal do rio Mondego.

Esta manhã, o leitor Romeu Gerardo esteve na Praia Fluvial do Rebolim e deu conta de que a mais recente praia fluvial do concelho de Coimbra está completamente alagada.

Refira-se que o município de Coimbra ativou o Plano de Emergência ontem à noite e o mesmo dura até às 23H59 desta sexta-feira.

Diário As Beiras


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 14:19)

Nickname disse:


> Rio Paiva, na praia fluvial de Folgosa, Castro Daire



Mesmo rio, umas poucas dezenas de quilómetros a montante, em Vila Nova de Paiva


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 14:22)

Última Hora

Cinco rios em risco de transbordar. Autoridades preocupadas

As bacias hidrográficas dos rios Tâmega, Mondego, Águeda, Douro e Lima estão a preocupar a Proteção Civil, devido à previsível subida do nível das águas. Até às 12 horas desta quinta-feira, foram registadas cerca de 1800 ocorrências relacionadas com a depressão Elsa. Os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro e Viseu foram os mais afetados

Segundo o comandante Pedro Nunes, da Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil (ANEPC), as ocorrências foram registadas desde as 15 horas de quarta-feira.

"A maior parte das ocorrências estão relacionadas com quedas de árvores, quedas de estruturas, havendo igualmente o registo de inundações", adiantou aos jornalistas Pedro Nunes, em declarações aos jornalistas na sede da ANEPC, em Oeiras, distrito de Lisboa.

As autoridades estão preocupadas com as bacias hidrográficas do Tâmega, Mondego, Águeda, Douro e Lima, devido à previsível subida do nível da água. No Tejo, é afastado um cenário de cheias.

A Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil alertou na quarta-feira a população para o agravamento das condições meteorológicas, com precipitação forte e persistente, vento forte nas terras altas e agitação marítima forte em toda a costa.

https://www.jn.pt/nacional/cinco-rios-em-risco-de-transbordar-autoridades-preocupadas-11636424.html


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2019 às 14:45)

Barragem de Ribeiradio (rio Vouga) a descarregar, foto tirada às 14h15 por Hugo Lopes.


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 14:51)

Gimonde - Bragança  ( Fotos Freguesia de Gimonde - Facebook) Bombeiros e Protecção Civil  a seguir com preocupação a subida do caudal no Rio Sabor:


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 14:58)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Onde?



 Queda do Vigário no concelho de Loulé, no Algarve


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2019 às 15:07)




----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Dez 2019 às 15:22)

Praia fluvial de Alcoutim hoje

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2756441157749219&id=100001500849107

Fotos de João Conceição


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 15:35)

"O caudal do rio Beça continua a subir!
#Inverno#barroso#boticas"


----------



## Snifa (19 Dez 2019 às 15:40)

Ponte interdita na estrada de ligação entre Argozelo e Coelhoso, devido à subida do Rio Sabor.

Fotografia: David Gomes ( Rádio Brigantina- Facebook)


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 15:47)

Barragem do Varosa, Lamego


Tem chovido muito no Norte do distrito de Viseu também, mais de 70mm em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, onde o Varosa nasce, e perto de 80mm em Moimenta da Beira(ipma)


----------



## slbgdt (19 Dez 2019 às 17:24)

Nickname disse:


> Barragem do Varosa, Lamego
> 
> 
> Tem chovido muito no Norte do distrito de Viseu também, mais de 70mm em Várzea da Serra, Tarouca, onde o Varosa nasce, e perto de 80mm em Moimenta da Beira(ipma)



A Barragem de Vilar recebe neste momento 527m³ de água.
O Távora vai cheio também.
Neste caso Ainda há capacidade de encaixe.
No Varosa a barragem é pequena.

Os afluentes a norte do Douro Tamega e Sabor estão a chegar à foz com 700m³


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 17:28)

a barragem da Régua às 15h já estava acima dos 1600m3/s, a esta hora já deve estar a debitar mais
Durante a noite deverá galgar o cais e estabelecimentos aí existentes


----------



## slbgdt (19 Dez 2019 às 17:41)

huguh disse:


> a barragem da Régua às 15h já estava acima dos 1600m3/s, a esta hora já deve estar a debitar mais
> Durante a noite deverá galgar o cais e estabelecimentos aí existentes



O Douro não está pior porque ricobayo apenas turbina 425m³.
Em 24h a debitar assim ainda encheu 50hm³


----------



## frederico (19 Dez 2019 às 17:50)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Praia fluvial de Alcoutim hoje
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2756441157749219&id=100001500849107
> 
> Fotos de João Conceição



Essa ribeira nasce dentro do concelho. Choveu assim tanto para isso? Pelo menos o litoral do sotavento não tem acumulados para isso...


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 17:55)

o Porto Canal esteve em direto do cais da Régua há uns 15min atrás e o rio já tinha galgado o cais.
ainda não entrou dentro do já conhecido café à beira rio porque é um pouco mais alto, mas já inundou o cais


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2019 às 17:55)

*Informação hidrológica relevante 19DEZ19 10:30h*

Bacia do rio Minho: reduzida capacidade de encaixe na barragem de Frieira (88%).

Bacia do rio Lima: as afluências aumentaram significativamente desde o final do dia de ontem à barragem do Alto Lindoso (a qual se encontra a 71%), podendo ocorrer inundações nas zonas historicamente mais vulneráveis. Especial atenção deverá incidir em Ponte da Barca (atualmente a registar uma altura de água de 2,68 m), Ponte de Lima e Arcos de Valdevez (neste caso por ação do rio Vez).

Bacia do rio Cávado: barragens da Caniçada (84%) e de Vilarinho das furnas (87%) sem grande capacidade de encaixe. Face à precipitação prevista, não é de excluir a hipótese de serem atingidos caudais próximos dos valores de referência para inundações em alguns locais historicamente vulneráveis;

Bacia do Douro: Bacia com reduzida capacidade de controlo de cheias no troço principal e com vários afluentes não controlados na margem direita (rio Sousa, rio Corgo e rio Pinhão) e esquerda (rio Paiva), que podem contribuir significativamente para o aumento de caudal devido à forte precipitação prevista para as próximas 48H para os distritos a Norte. Nos afluentes controlados, barragem do Torrão a 81% (rio Tâmega) e barragem de Tabuaço a 61% (rio Távora) que mantêm tendência de subida desde a madrugada que poderá ser agravada igualmente pelas afluências provenientes de Espanha, de acordo com informação disponibilizada pela APA.

Bacia do rio Vouga: mantêm tendência de subida desde a madrugada da cota na estação da Ponte de Águeda (atualmente 9,1 m). Face ao novo quadro meteorológico, antevê-se subida do nível do rio.

Bacia do rio Mondego – grande parte da bacia encontra-se a jusante das principais barragens (Aguieira e Alto Ceira), e portanto não regularizada, exposta ao aumento do caudal previsto para as linhas de água. Desde o final do dia de ontem, regista-se uma subida de mais de 1 m no rio Ceira, que mantém curva ascendente. Açude de Coimbra atualmente a registar um caudal efluente de 785 m3/s.

Bacia do rio Tejo – Barragem de Castelo de Bode com 82% de enchimento, mas com maior capacidade de armazenamento a montante (Cabril a 63%). Evolução dos caudais dependente da distribuição geográfica da precipitação nas diversas sub-bacias.

Bacias urbanas e em particular naquelas em que se faça sentir o efeito de maré (especialmente nos distritos de Leiria, Lisboa, Setúbal e Faro), não é de excluir situações de galgamento de leitos de rio e ocorrência de cheias rápidas.

ANEPC


----------



## Gerofil (19 Dez 2019 às 17:57)

Pluviosidade por bacias hidrográficas (hoje):





IPMA


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:00)

Que bonita a "nossa" cacata da Fórnea.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 18:55)




----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 19:21)

Nickname disse:


> Passados 3 dias:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/forum.spsul/permalink/1733783210085420/
> 
> 
> ...



Hoje ao fim da tarde:





Cabines cobertas a 40%


https://www.facebook.com/groups/spsul.amigos/permalink/2797427886976002/


----------



## slbgdt (19 Dez 2019 às 19:30)

Santa Luzia também já encheu


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 19:54)

as barragens do Douro a disparar nas descargas
a barragem da Régua às 18h já estava acima dos 2000m3/s

* 

Valeira:









 

Régua:








 

Carrapatelo:








*


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 20:40)

Muita água corre nas principais ribeiras, afluentes do rio Tejo.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Dez 2019 às 20:53)

frederico disse:


> Essa ribeira nasce dentro do concelho. Choveu assim tanto para isso? Pelo menos o litoral do sotavento não tem acumulados para isso...


Na noite passada, houve uma zona de grande instabilidade, que passou entre Cabanas de Tavira e Altura, e que passou diretamente por cima de Alcoutim. 
Basta ver os registos das estações NETATMO. Vila Nova de Cacela, na noite passada, acumulou 28,3 mm (em comparação, Vila Real de Santo António acumulou apenas 18,5 mm). 
Eu diria que a zona de Alcoutim deve ter tido um acumulado de 40 mm ou mais. A instabilidade que depois foi para a província de Huelva surgiu por ali.


----------



## Between (19 Dez 2019 às 20:54)

Tâmega todo poderoso no centro de Amarante, comerciantes na zona baixa já muito preocupados pelo risco de transbordo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:03)

Protecção civil a dizer agora que a situação mais preocupante é em Águeda, e temem a repetição das cheias de 2001.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Dez 2019 às 21:04)

Ribeira do Vascão (fronteira do Algarve com Alentejo a Sotavento


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:08)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ribeira do Vascão (fronteira do Algarve com Alentejo a Sotavento



A água com essa cor, transporta consigo aí centenas de toneladas de solo, devido á ersoão, fruto também da chuva de forma moderada a torrencial, que tem caído um pouco hoje por todo o país.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Dez 2019 às 21:09)

Barragem do Funcho em enchimento


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:15)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Barragem do Funcho em enchimento



Não dá para visualizar, pois está de forma privado, o usuário do facebook.


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 21:20)

a CMTV a dar em Amarante, muito complicado.
o Tâmega esteve a subir 1cm por minuto e ainda continua. impressionante. 
Faz-me lembrar o Douro há uns 17 anos atrás


----------



## frederico (19 Dez 2019 às 21:32)

Se a frente trouxer força quando embater na serra do Caldeirão a barragem de Odeleite deve começar a encher esta noite.


----------



## slbgdt (19 Dez 2019 às 21:43)

900m³ no Torrão e Sabor .
Alguém que explique aos jornalistas e presidente da Câmara de Amarante que não existem barragens no Tâmega acima de Amarante.

No Norte o Rio Miño voltou aos 3000m³


----------



## frederico (19 Dez 2019 às 21:45)

O saramugo extinguiu-se em algumas bacias hidrográficas em 2005 por causa da seca. Não sei se ainda resistirá na ribeira de Odeleite e na Foupana. 

O Vascão, o Ardila e o Chança são para já os únicos cursos de água onde a espécie tem futuro, pois têm bons pegos, fundos, sem motores de rega. 

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2016/0...da-sobrevive-na-ribeira-do-vascao-com-ajudas/

Essa água no Vascão vale ouro para a Natureza.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Dez 2019 às 21:50)

Rio Lena
Ponte das Mestras


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Dez 2019 às 21:51)

Rio Lis
Ultimas comportas da cidade


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 21:55)

WHORTAS disse:


> Rio Lis
> Ultimas comportas da cidade


Bem, está mesmo cheio! Ainda inunda o centro comercial...


----------



## hurricane (19 Dez 2019 às 21:56)

frederico disse:


> O saramugo extinguiu-se em algumas bacias hidrográficas em 2005 por causa da seca. Não sei se ainda resistirá na ribeira de Odeleite e na Foupana.
> 
> O Vascão, o Ardila e o Chança são para já os únicos cursos de água onde a espécie tem futuro, pois têm bons pegos, fundos, sem motores de rega.
> 
> ...



E mais uma das vantagens da UE


----------



## hurricane (19 Dez 2019 às 21:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Bem, está mesmo cheio! Ainda inunda o centro comercial...



Ainda gostava de ver fotografias do Lena em Porto de Mos


----------



## joralentejano (19 Dez 2019 às 21:59)

WHORTAS disse:


> Rio Lis
> Ultimas comportas da cidade


Notável diferença dessa parte.  Só para se ter uma ideia:
(tirada na terça-feira)






Vai bem cheio....


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 22:26)

imagens impressionantes em direto da Sic noticias, em Ribeira de Frades perto de Coimbra. água por todos os lados
ao que parece é uma ribeira que vai desaguar no Mondego que transbordou e está a percorrer as ruas todas


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Dez 2019 às 22:29)

huguh disse:


> imagens impressionantes em direto da Sic noticias, em Ribeira de Frades perto de Coimbra. água por todos os lados
> ao que parece é uma ribeira que vai desaguar no Mondego que transbordou e está a percorrer as ruas todas


Também estão a dizer que Coimbra está em alerta vermelho para vento...


----------



## huguh (19 Dez 2019 às 22:44)

a barragem da Régua às 21h já estava acima dos 2400m3/s e Carrapatelo a jusante já tinha passado os 3000m3/s.
Crestuma deve estar a descarregar bem também, mas ainda não há noticias de problemas na foz do Porto ou Gaia, mesmo com a preia-mar


----------



## AnDré (19 Dez 2019 às 22:51)

Rio Varosa esta tarde: 

Entretanto o caudal do Douro continua a subir.
Às 21h, o caudal na Régua já era de 2470m3/s e em Carrapatelo 3030m3/s.
A esses 3030m3/s há que somar os 950m3/s do Tâmega. Portanto, no Porto, o caudal do Douro já é bem superior a 4000m3/s.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Dez 2019 às 22:53)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Ribeira do Vascão (fronteira do Algarve com Alentejo a Sotavento


Vamos ver qual o caudal que fica daqui a uns dias... Os solos estavam muito secos e despejaram toda a água. Parecendo que não foi muita água em pouco tempo e ninguém sabe ao certo o que choveu nas serras. Para as barragens é melhor assim do que ter a mesma precipitação em 3 meses. Para os ecossistemas é que há ainda muito que recuperar, pelo menos, nos moldes atuais. Pode é haver transformações/transições e mais rápido do que estamos à espera.


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 22:58)

StormRic disse:


> A esses 3030m3/s há que somar os 950m3/s do Tâmega. Portanto, no Porto, o caudal do Douro já é bem superior a 4000m3/s.



Mais o do Paiva, que vai com um bom caudal também!


----------



## dahon (19 Dez 2019 às 23:01)

huguh disse:


> imagens impressionantes em direto da Sic noticias, em Ribeira de Frades perto de Coimbra. água por todos os lados
> ao que parece é uma ribeira que vai desaguar no Mondego que transbordou e está a percorrer as ruas todas


Como o caudal do Mondego está a aumentar e o açude de Coimbra abriu, o caudal/cota aumenta drasticamente a jusante, e no caso deste ribeiro já não consegue escoar e por isso transborda.

Edit: Como se pode ver, apesar do caudal aumentar em Penacova, em Coimbra tem variações que presumo que estejam ligadas ao açude.


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Dez 2019 às 23:02)

Nickname disse:


> Mais o do Paiva, que vai com um caudal fortíssimo!!


E não esquecer dos rios Ferreira (que sai aqui da terra) e Sousa (para onde corre o Ferreira). A zona é também muito pluviosa.
 Estes dois rios desaguam já depois da barragem de Crestuma-Lever.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2019 às 23:05)

Barragem de Santa Luzia hoje ao início da tarde (fotos José Batista). Esta barragem alberga o rio Unhais, e fica a montante da Pampilhosa da Serra.












Pampilhosa da Serra ao final da tarde.


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 23:05)

Nickname disse:


> Mais o do Paiva, que vai com um bom caudal também!



E o Côa... Que deve levar parte da água que caiu na zona da Guarda, Sabugal e Serra da Malcata.


----------



## slbgdt (19 Dez 2019 às 23:08)

MSantos disse:


> E o Côa... Que deve levar parte da água que caiu na zona da Guarda, Sabugal e Serra da Malcata.



O coa já entra no pocinho.
Já está contabilizado na lentrada do pocinho


----------



## MSantos (19 Dez 2019 às 23:09)

slbgdt disse:


> O coa já entra no pocinho.
> Já está contabilizado na lentrada do pocinho



Sim, é verdade!


----------



## Nickname (19 Dez 2019 às 23:09)

Como está a barragem da Aguieira?


----------



## srr (19 Dez 2019 às 23:14)

Abrantes  - Rio de Moinhos - galgou uma ribeira :


----------



## slbgdt (19 Dez 2019 às 23:15)

MSantos disse:


> Sim, é verdade!



Aqui só mesmo Paiva que estava em cheia de dia e Tâmega que chega a torrão com ja mais de 1000m³


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Dez 2019 às 23:15)

Com a chuva contínua e a Barragem de Santa Luzia a descarregar, o caudal do rio Unhais na Pampilhosa da Serra subiu bastante. Estas fotos foram tiradas na última hora, por Rúben Simões. Coloquei algumas outras fotos para comparar.


----------



## srr (19 Dez 2019 às 23:16)

Abrantes  - Rio de Moinhos - galgou uma ribeira :


----------



## FJC (19 Dez 2019 às 23:23)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Barragem de Santa Luzia hoje ao início da tarde (fotos José Batista). Esta barragem alberga o rio Unhais, e fica a montante da Pampilhosa da Serra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais água para a Barragem do Cabril e para o Zêzere. Mas o Cabril tem muita capacidade de encaixe..... Aqueles últimos metros são um grande "peito" de água para encher.....


----------



## dahon (19 Dez 2019 às 23:28)

Nickname disse:


> Como está a barragem da Aguieira?


Só se saberá amanhã os dados das 23h de ontem até às 23h de hoje.
Mas já deve ter aumentado bastante a água armazenada pois o caudal em Penacova não aumentou muito na últimas 24h. Por isso acredito que esteja a usar capacidade de encaixe para controlar o caudal do Mondego.


----------



## Stinger (19 Dez 2019 às 23:50)

O rio Ferreira já bateu na antiga ponte em beloi e vai com grande caudal.

O Douro vai muito cheio na Foz 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 00:30)

ÚLTIMA HORA

A baixa da cidade de Águeda, no distrito de Aveiro, encontra-se inundada devido às descargas “brutais” da Barragem de Ribeiradio, no concelho vizinho de Sever do Vouga, disse à Lusa o presidente da Câmara.

O autarca queixa-se de que barragem de Ribeiradio, a montante da cidade, está a debitar água a mais para o rio, que motivaram as inundações na baixa da povoação.
www.centrotv.pt


----------



## slbgdt (20 Dez 2019 às 00:50)

Stinger disse:


> O rio Ferreira já bateu na antiga ponte em beloi e vai com grande caudal.
> 
> O Douro vai muito cheio na Foz
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk



3000m³ de carrapetlo + 1500m³ do Tâmega mais uns afluentes.
Deve levar uns 6000m³


----------



## slbgdt (20 Dez 2019 às 02:41)

Crestuma descarregava 5000m³ por volta da meia noite.
A informação existe mas não é para nós ‍


----------



## slbgdt (20 Dez 2019 às 04:09)

@huguh lá ficou debaixo de água 





A situação poderia estar muito pior se contribuem para o caudal o Tormes e Esla em Espanha, mas felizmente ainda há lá muita capacidade.
O tormes chega a sta teresa com 1980m³  e ainda tem almendra vazia.
O Esla está a ser seguro por ricobayo


----------



## PedroRaposeira (20 Dez 2019 às 05:23)

O Tejo nas suas barragens de Fratel e Pracana está a descarregar no conjunto cerca de 2600 m3!
Vai provocar o normal de cheia no Tejo com a possibilidade de isolamento de Reguengo do Alviela


----------



## VimDePantufas (20 Dez 2019 às 05:37)

Custe o que custar doa a quem doer, as barragens portuguesas estão todas muito mas muito mal geridas.
Isto não é para amigos, é a vida diária de milhares e milhares de pessoas que está em causa.


----------



## rubenpires93 (20 Dez 2019 às 07:33)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Custe o que custar doa a quem doer, as barragens portuguesas estão todas muito mas muito mal geridas.
> Isto não é para amigos, é a vida diária de milhares e milhares de pessoas que está em causa.


Tanto no excesso como na escassez..


----------



## rubenpires93 (20 Dez 2019 às 07:33)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Custe o que custar doa a quem doer, as barragens portuguesas estão todas muito mas muito mal geridas.
> Isto não é para amigos, é a vida diária de milhares e milhares de pessoas que está em causa.


Tanto no excesso como na escassez..


----------



## jorgepaulino (20 Dez 2019 às 08:18)

PedroRaposeira disse:


> O Tejo nas suas barragens de Fratel e Pracana está a descarregar no conjunto cerca de 2600 m3!
> Vai provocar o normal de cheia no Tejo com a possibilidade de isolamento de Reguengo do Alviela


Mas o Tejo não estava seco? E Espanha não tinha as barragens vazias?


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2019 às 08:23)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Mas o Tejo não estava seco? E Espanha não tinha as barragens vazias?


A questão aqui já nem é só sequer de Espanha. A barragem de Pracana, por exemplo, fica no Rio Ocresa, que é um afluente que nasce na Serra da Gardunha, ou seja, uma serra portuguesa. 

Mas também com 200 mm na zona da Serra da Estrela e 400 mm na Cordilheira Central, não é de admirar que os rios tenham se reativado após um largo período de seca.


----------



## joselamego (20 Dez 2019 às 08:39)

Rio Sousa , cheio e um pouco fora das margens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## hurricane (20 Dez 2019 às 09:13)

Segundo as noticias, o Douro ja galgou as margens no Porto e Gaia as 5h30 da manha. Espera-se a maré cheia agora


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 09:54)

slbgdt disse:


> @huguh lá ficou debaixo de água
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já está completamente debaixo de água o café à beira rio

Neste momento a barragem da Régua está a debitar mais de 3600m3/s.
o próximo ponto mais critico é a avenida principal da Régua, algo onde já não chega desde 2006 penso eu!
mas ainda tem uns 3 metros até lá... vamos ver


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2019 às 10:06)

Rio Alva em Avô, Oliveira do Hospital, no local da Ilha do Picoto.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2019 às 10:35)

Rio Alva - Avô, Oliveira do Hospital.


Rio Douro - Esteiro e Areinho de Avintes.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Dez 2019 às 10:45)

*Barragem do Caia subiu 90 centímetros nas últimas 24 horas*
*A chuva que caiu nas últimas 24 horas levou à entrada de 4,5 milhões de metros cúbicos de água na Barragem do Caia, o que representa uma subida de 90 centímetros
*
A chuva que caiu nas últimas 24 horas levou à entrada de 4,5 milhões de metros cúbicos de água na Barragem do Caia, o que representa uma subida de 90 centímetros.
De acordo com os dados fornecidos pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, a represa atingiu uma capacidade de 20 por cento em relação ao nível aconselhado para descargas (190 milhões de metros cúbicos).
O mesmo é dizer que sexta-feira, dia 20, a barragem apresentava uma cota de 218,7 metros e um volume de 38 milhões de metros cúbicos de água.

Linhas de Elvas


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 10:46)

Segundo apurei das ultimas cheias, o Douro aqui na Régua galga a avenida João Franco, avenida principal da cidade com várias lojas de comércio, quando a barragem da Régua ronda os 5000m3/s.
Por agora segue nos 3844m3/s


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2019 às 11:01)

Bom dia, alguém tem ideia da situação em Montargil ? Com a quantidade de ribeiras a desaguar na Albufeira, presumo que já esteja a encher sigificativamente.


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2019 às 11:02)

joralentejano disse:


> *Barragem do Caia subiu 90 centímetros nas últimas 24 horas*
> *A chuva que caiu nas últimas 24 horas levou à entrada de 4,5 milhões de metros cúbicos de água na Barragem do Caia, o que representa uma subida de 90 centímetros*
> 
> A chuva que caiu nas últimas 24 horas levou à entrada de 4,5 milhões de metros cúbicos de água na Barragem do Caia, o que representa uma subida de 90 centímetros.
> ...



Ainda muita água tem que cair! Mas já não foi mau de todo


----------



## srr (20 Dez 2019 às 11:06)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, alguém tem ideia da situação em Montargil ? Com a quantidade de ribeiras a desaguar na Albufeira, presumo que já esteja a encher sigificativamente.



Passei lá á pouco o Rio subiu bastante e está em cima da relva no parque ribeiro;

Pelo que estará a encher e bem a barragem de montargil ( não tenho dados precisos, em quantidades )


----------



## criz0r (20 Dez 2019 às 11:10)

srr disse:


> Passei lá á pouco o Rio subiu bastante e até em cima da relva no parque ribeiro;
> 
> Pelo que estará a encher e bem a barragem de montargil ( não tenho dados precisos, em quantidades )



No mês passado, o armazenamento andava nos 37%, acredito que já tenha ultrapassado a barreira dos 50%. Nunca tinha visto a Albufeira naquele estado, fiquei perplexo.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 11:20)

*Informação Geral Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil*
*AVISO À POPULAÇÃO*

O SMPC Santarém informa que a chuva que se tem sentido em Portugal e em Espanha "gerou um aumento considerável dos níveis hidrométricos e caudais do rio Tejo especialmente nos provenientes de Espanha", que as barragens de Fratel e Pracana encontram-se a debitar cerca de 2600m3s.

Perante os dados verificados e as consequências previsíveis, o Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil de Santarém decidiu informar a população que as próximas horas apontam para a probabilidade de submersão, da Estrada Nacional 365 em Ponte do Alviela, da Estrada Municipal que liga Ribeira de Santarém a Vale de Figueira, da EN 365 em Palhais/Ribeira de Santarém e do parque de estacionamento da Ribeira de Santarém.

Perante esta situação, o Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil de Santarém aconselha a população das zonas ribeirinhas do concelho a tomar medidas de precaução.  Sendo assim, a Proteção Civil Municipal aconselha as populações a retirarem "das zonas confinantes, normalmente inundáveis, equipamentos agrícolas, industriais, viaturas e outros bens", e a levarem os animais "para locais seguros, retirando os rebanhos que se encontram nas zonas que serão provavelmente inundáveis".

É ainda recomendado "não atravessar com viaturas ou a pé estradas ou zonas alagadas" e manter-se informado através dos Órgãos de Comunicação Social ou dos agentes de Proteção Civil, "desenvolvendo as ações necessárias para a sua proteção, da família e bens".
O Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil de Santarém está a acompanhar a evolução da subida dos níveis da água no concelho em articulação com o Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Santarém, Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente, Infraestruturas de Portugal, e agentes de Proteção Civil Municipal, e emitirá outros comunicados sempre que tal se revele necessário.

O Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil apela à atenção de todos para a observância das
situações acima descritas, que se adotem e divulguem as medidas preventivas
enunciadas, com vista à mitigação dos riscos descritos e por forma a salvaguardar a
proteção dos cidadãos e dos seus bens.

Comunicado: https://www.cm-santarem.pt/images/santarem/rpc/2019/Documentos/AVISO_10.2019.pdf


----------



## cova beira (20 Dez 2019 às 11:21)

as previsões de precipitação por parte do europeu para a tarde de hoje são preocupantes parra o centro do país penso que esta situação das cheias se vai agravar


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 11:26)

Barragem e cheias do Douro na Régua
Mais algumas fotos


----------



## rui924 (20 Dez 2019 às 11:29)

Ponte junto à Praia fluvial de Aldeia Viçosa, a poucos km da barragem do Caldeirão - Guarda.//cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5dfcb05668e43/VID_20191220_102023.mp4

Enviado do meu Mi 9T Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## rui924 (20 Dez 2019 às 11:34)

huguh disse:


> Segundo apurei das ultimas cheias, o Douro aqui na Régua galga a avenida João Franco, avenida principal da cidade com várias lojas de comércio, quando a barragem da Régua ronda os 5000m3/s.
> Por agora segue nos 3844m3/s


Bom dia. Por mais voltas que dei no snirh, não estou a conseguir ver os dados em tempo real, no telemóvel. Podem me dar o link directo de consulta, ou poderá ser devido ao adobe flash.

- outra questão, para carregarem vídeos e partilharem, sem ser Facebook, qual o melhor método.

Obrigado e Boas Festas

Enviado do meu Mi 9T Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 11:48)

Aqui fica uma foto do local, onde eu filmei na passada segunda feira, o rio Almonda, está que mete respeito.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 11:50)

rui924 disse:


> Bom dia. Por mais voltas que dei no snirh, não estou a conseguir ver os dados em tempo real, no telemóvel. Podem me dar o link directo de consulta, ou poderá ser devido ao adobe flash.
> 
> - outra questão, para carregarem vídeos e partilharem, sem ser Facebook, qual o melhor método.
> 
> ...



vai a este tópico de 2018: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2018.9615/#post-666156

aí tens os vários rios com as várias barragens, mas nem todas são atualizadas em tempo real.
Aliás esta lista devia ser sempre colocada na primeira página, sempre que se abre um tópico sobre o seguimento de Rios e Albufeiras.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 11:54)

a barragem da Régua em uma hora, subiu dos 3844m3/s para os 4478m3/s neste momento


----------



## dahon (20 Dez 2019 às 12:05)

No que diz respeito ao Mondego parece-me que a Aguieira e não só estão a cumprir e bem o seu papel principal.






Como se pode ver tanto a Aguieira como Fronhas estiveram a turbinar/produzir nos últimos dias e assim mantiveram a capacidade de encaixe para acomodar o brutal aumento do caudal de entrada.
Como se pode ver em Penacova, apesar de ser um cota/caudal considerável tem-se mantido relativamente estável. 






Em Coimbra, mais uma vez volto à questão do açude. Não sei se este aumento na cota/caudal está relacionado com o açude, talvez tentar reter um pouco o caudal para aliviar a situação em Ribeira de Frades, ou então será um aumento caudal do Rio Ceira que desagua no Mondego em Coimbra. Isto é pura especulação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:07)




----------



## rui924 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:09)

huguh disse:


> vai a este tópico de 2018: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2018.9615/#post-666156
> 
> aí tens os vários rios com as várias barragens, mas nem todas são atualizadas em tempo real.
> Aliás esta lista devia ser sempre colocada na primeira página, sempre que se abre um tópico sobre o seguimento de Rios e Albufeiras.


Obrigado

Não descobri os dados da barragem da régua.

Se puder coloque printscreen com o link.



Enviado do meu Mi 9T Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:10)

Bacia do Zêzere a receber uma quantidade de água também brutal, Cabril a receber mais de 1000 de caudal e continua a subir, barragem já vai a caminho dos 70% e estamos a falar de uma das maiores albufeiras do país.


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:12)

Hoje na Ribeira no Porto, o rio Douro às 9:30h no pico da maré cheia.






Ás 8:47h o rio Douro já galgava as margens e teve a intervenção da policia maritima


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Bacia do Zêzere a receber uma quantidade de água também brutal, Cabril a receber mais de 1000 de caudal e continua a subir, barragem já vai a caminho dos 70% e estamos a falar de uma das maiores albufeiras do país.



Assim que essas barragens começarem a descarregar, juntamente com o  Castelo de Bode, isto se continuar a chover de forma intensa como ontem, irá causar uma grande cheia, na bacia do Tejo, pois os seus afluentes estão já foram do leito, existe já um pré-aviso de cheia pelo menos.


----------



## Nickname (20 Dez 2019 às 12:20)

Rio Dão nas termas de Sangemil, Tondela







Ruiu uma ponte pedonal sobre o rio Paiva em Reriz, Castro  Daire


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 12:26)

rui924 disse:


> Obrigado
> 
> Não descobri os dados da barragem da régua.
> 
> ...



estão lá na mesma
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2018.9615/#post-666358

o link da barragem da Régua é este: https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_dadosbase//tempo_real/esquemas/albuf.php?simbolo=07K/01A
https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_dadosbase//tempo_real/graficos/albuf_caudais.php?site=1627759340


----------



## PedroRaposeira (20 Dez 2019 às 12:34)

Plano de cheias da bacia do Tejo ativado no seu nível amarelo pela comissão distrital de proteção civil


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 12:42)

volta a subir a descarga da Barragem da Régua
às 9h: 3844m3/s
às 10h: 4478m3/s
às 11h: 4896m3/s


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:42)

@PedroRaposeira, estão já várias estradas submersas no concelho da Golegã.


----------



## VimDePantufas (20 Dez 2019 às 12:44)

É muito triste, nada tenho a ver com a situação só pago e repago impostos, taxas e taxinhas, mas uma vez mais digo que quem gere as barragens em Portugal não tem o mínimo da noção do que faz.
Milhares de pessoas em risco, não se faz, e só neste país se vê e revê este tipo de situação, é à la balda.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2019 às 12:46)

huguh disse:


> volta a subir a descarga da Barragem da Régua
> às 9h: 3844m3/s
> às 10h: 4478m3/s
> às 11h: 4896m3/s


Ui... E ainda muita chuva para o fim de semana!


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 13:02)

aí está o que se temia...

_*Em virtude da ocorrência de cheia no rio Douro, a Câmara Municipal do Peso da Régua encerrou ao trânsito as Avenidas do Douro, Galiza e João Franco.
Apela-se à compreensão de todos para os constrangimentos que esta condicionante possa causar.*_

ainda não galgou estas avenidas, mas deverá acontecer nas proximas horas


----------



## slbgdt (20 Dez 2019 às 13:06)

VimDePantufas disse:


> É muito triste, nada tenho a ver com a situação só pago e repago impostos, taxas e taxinhas, mas uma vez mais digo que quem gere as barragens em Portugal não tem o mínimo da noção do que faz.
> Milhares de pessoas em risco, não se faz, e só neste país se vê e revê este tipo de situação, é à la balda.



Exactamente só Portugal não presta bla bla bla.
Lá fora metem a água no bolso.
Típica crítica que nada acrescenta, nem um único argumento


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2019 às 13:12)

VimDePantufas disse:


> É muito triste, nada tenho a ver com a situação só pago e repago impostos, taxas e taxinhas, mas uma vez mais digo que quem gere as barragens em Portugal não tem o mínimo da noção do que faz.
> Milhares de pessoas em risco, não se faz, e só neste país se vê e revê este tipo de situação, é à la balda.



Com tanta chuva a cair não há milagres! 

No caso do Douro, no troço principal do rio as barragens são de fio-de-água não dá para controlar o que quer que seja ao nível de caudal. No Tâmega o rio Já vem fora das margens desde Espanha.

No Mondego a situação parece estar controlada em Coimbra pela Aguieira.

No Tejo, no  troço principal, também não temos forma de controlar os caudais, o Fratel e Belver são como as barragens do Douro, com reduzida capacidade de encaixe. No Zêzere a situação está controlada em Cabril e Castelo de Bode.

Nos rios do Sul o que não falta é capacidade de encaixe e esta chuva é uma benção

Não percebo a crítica... O que querias que se fizesse? Que se abrisse as comportas antes da chuva chegar e se não chovesse a quantidade prevista ficávamos com as barragens vazias?


----------



## FJC (20 Dez 2019 às 13:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Assim que essas barragens começarem a descarregar, juntamente com o  Castelo de Bode, isto se continuar a chover de forma intensa como ontem, irá causar uma grande cheia, na bacia do Tejo, pois os seus afluentes estão já foram do leito, existe já um pré-aviso de cheia pelo menos.



Boas
Pode não provocar, pois quando essa água entrar no Tejo, e até encherem castelo de bode e em especial Cabril, é necessário muita água (Cabril estava uma mísera, como raramente vi), não vai coincidir com os picos de cheia de muitos afluentes. E pode ser que evite uma cheia ou grande cheia.
Pena a informação destas 2 barragens só actualizaram de 24 em 24hs. Assim não vamos saber o que está a entrar e a subir durante o dia..... Pois o pico de cheia deve estar a chegar ao Cabril a partir desta altura.....


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 13:19)

qual site que dê para ver os caudais atuais? ou caudal barragem atuais no momento?


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 13:20)

Como é que será que está a actual situação na barragem de Castelo de Bode, qual a percentagem de encaixe ainda.


----------



## kikofra (20 Dez 2019 às 13:26)

A gestão das barragens até pode ter algumas falhas, mas quem constroi em leito de cheia, não é tão ou mais culpado? 
Gerir uma barragens não deve ser de todo fácil, previsões de pluviosidade a mais de 3 dias têm já grande incerteza, depois alterações de meia duzia de km da precipitação pode levar a que tudo o que cair caia noutra bacia. Se se priorizar o armazenamento de agua, as descargas vao ser reduzidas, sob pena de não se atingir um armazenamento suficiente para fazer face a um previsível período mais seco. Se as cheias são chatas, são, mas sempre existiram e trazem também benefícios por exemplo a fertilidade dos solos, e os danos que estas provocam são sempre menos relevantes do que uma falta de água extrema.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Dez 2019 às 13:33)

ANPC a avançar que descargas na barragem de Cedillo estão previstas causar problemas na bacia do Tejo em conjunto com a precipitação da tarde, nomeadamente no distrito de Santarém.

Também deixaram um aviso para o Sorraia em Coruche.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 13:39)

*Alerta vermelho* para cheias no Rio Douro ativado na zona do Porto e Régua para as proximas horas.


----------



## FJC (20 Dez 2019 às 13:43)

Exemplo no Zêzere. Eu acho que este ano levaram Cabril a um nível demasiado baixo! Faltavam 30 metros de água em altura.... Em largura é um absurdo o que é preciso para encher!  Baixou a capacidade dos 50%. Mas quem manda, pode.... Hehehe
Mas vejam que, em castelo de bode, estava a entrar 1700 m³s às 23hs. Desses só 100 vem de outra barragem, Bouçã. Os 1000 no Cabril estavam a encaixar a 100%, para a Bouçã não descarregar! Pois estava com Qin de 170 m³s e a mais de 100%, já a descarregar (excesso vem da ribeira de Pera principalmente).
Agora imaginem se tivesse cheia e metesse mais 1000m³s na Albufeira de castelo de bode ou os tais 1700 a juntar aos 1000 de castelo de bode, dava 2700m³s, que teriam de sair! Neste caso, não são Albufeiras fio de água, aposto, porque já vi isso carradas de vezes, que vão descarregar, quando a água não influenciar o leito do rio Tejo!
Acho que a exemplo do Mondego a gestão foi bem feita, até agora. Mas se assim continuar, não existe planos que resistam! É como no Douro, entram 1000 saem 1000. Entram 7000 saem (infelizmente) 7000.....
Falo do Zêzere porque conheço.
Cumprimentos a todos e boa sorte aos afetados!


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 13:46)

Avenida do Douro junto à rotunda do marquês já inundada.
Esta zona desta avenida inunda primeiro que a avenida principal da Régua , visto ser mais baixa


----------



## DaniFR (20 Dez 2019 às 13:50)

Coimbra: Ponte-Açude escoou 1 100 m3 de água por segundo

O presidente da Câmara Municipal de Coimbra realçou, hoje, que as obras de desassoreamento do rio Mondego evitaram cheias na cidade, tendo aumentado a capacidade de escoamento.

Segundo Manuel Machado, as cheias de 2016 verificaram-se com 600 metros cúbicos por segundo a passar pela Ponte-Açude, enquanto ontem, o volume de água atingiu 1 100 metros cúbicos por segundo.

Falando na reunião da Edilidade, que decorre hoje, excepcionalmente, à sexta-feira, o presidente da Câmara realçou que a capacidade de escoamento aumentou, tendo, inclusivamente, aguentado descargas controladas nas barragens da Aguieira e das Fronhas.

O troço do IC3 entre o Pinhal de Marrocos e a Ponte da Portela, na cidade de Coimbra, está encerrado ao trânsito devido à inundação da via

Situado junto ao Polo II da Universidade de Coimbra, o troço foi cortado nas duas passagens interiores daquela estrada, que ficaram inundadas, devido à intensa chuva que caiu.

Campeão


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 13:51)

Está quase na avenida joão Franco


----------



## slbgdt (20 Dez 2019 às 14:17)

FJC disse:


> Exemplo no Zêzere. Eu acho que este ano levaram Cabril a um nível demasiado baixo! Faltavam 30 metros de água em altura.... Em largura é um absurdo o que é preciso para encher!  Baixou a capacidade dos 50%. Mas quem manda, pode.... Hehehe
> Mas vejam que, em castelo de bode, estava a entrar 1700 m³s às 23hs. Desses só 100 vem de outra barragem, Bouçã. Os 1000 no Cabril estavam a encaixar a 100%, para a Bouçã não descarregar! Pois estava com Qin de 170 m³s e a mais de 100%, já a descarregar (excesso vem da ribeira de Pera principalmente).
> Agora imaginem se tivesse cheia e metesse mais 1000m³s na Albufeira de castelo de bode ou os tais 1700 a juntar aos 1000 de castelo de bode, dava 2700m³s, que teriam de sair! Neste caso, não são Albufeiras fio de água, aposto, porque já vi isso carradas de vezes, que vão descarregar, quando a água não influenciar o leito do rio Tejo!
> Acho que a exemplo do Mondego a gestão foi bem feita, até agora. Mas se assim continuar, não existe planos que resistam! É como no Douro, entram 1000 saem 1000. Entram 7000 saem (infelizmente) 7000.....
> ...



Só é levado tão abaixo devido a isso mesmo.
Conforme fui vendo nestes anos o Zezere consegue chegar a Cabril com muito caudal.
Cabril apemas turbina 108m³, o que levou a descargas há uns anos.
Assim tem capacidade de encaixe qb para esta situação e ir libertando quando acalmar.
O mesmo no Cavado e Lindoso.
Não fosse feita gestão e Ponte de Lima estava debaixo de água, as capacidades de encaixe são para isso mesmo.
Porém quando se fazem barragens tipo Baixo Sabor que apenas armaneza  os últimos 7mts


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 14:25)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Como é que será que está a actual situação na barragem de Castelo de Bode, qual a percentagem de encaixe ainda.


Isto é impressionante, nunca tinha visto essa zona debaixo de água...


----------



## trovoadas (20 Dez 2019 às 14:29)

Esta é para o pessoal do Norte!
Tomem lá um caudal "5000m3" 
https://m.algarveprimeiro.com/d/vid...ua-na-ribeira-de-alte-torna-se-viral-/29992-1

Tem de ter havido muita precipitação nas serras aliado aos solos muito secos. Não é normal esse efeito apesar de terem caído 100 e tal mm's em 3dias...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2019 às 14:34)

Rio Zêzere hoje ao final da manhã - Porto de Vacas, Pampilhosa da Serra (fotos Joaquim Lourenço).


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 14:39)

Barragem da Régua nos 5522m3/s!






_*
Em virtude do alerta vermelho para cheia, a Câmara Municipal do Peso da Régua está a proceder à retirada de pessoas e bens no lugar da Barroca e nas Avenidas João Franco e Galiza. 

 A Câmara Municipal solicita aos proprietários dos imóveis localizados pelas artérias, a maior celeridade possível na retirada dos bens. 
No lugar da Barroca, Avenidas João Franco e Galiza, o trânsito está apenas autorizado aos proprietários, para que possam proceder a esses trabalhos. 

 Informa-se ainda que se prevê o agravamento das condições climatéricas atuais, apelando-se a todas as pessoas para que circulem com o máximo cuidado.*_


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2019 às 14:49)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Rio Zêzere hoje ao final da manhã - Porto de Vacas, Pampilhosa da Serra (fotos Joaquim Lourenço).


Brutal... o percurso do Zêzere até Cabril ainda é grande, a barragem tem ainda muito encaixe felizmente, mas está a subir muito rapidamente.


----------



## Silva400 (20 Dez 2019 às 14:51)

huguh disse:


> Barragem da Régua nos 5522m3/s!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Silva400 (20 Dez 2019 às 14:53)

Huguh conheço bem essa zona, mas diz-me uma coisa se o rio chegar ao passeio da avenida principal estamos a falar numa subida de quanto? 7/8metros?


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 14:54)

Rio Balsemão em Lamego
desagua no Rio Varosa, que por sua vez desagua no Douro


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 14:57)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Isto é impressionante, nunca tinha visto essa zona debaixo de água...



Não é muito normal acontecer, creio que a ultima vez que esta zona afogou foi á meia dúzia de anos atrás, eu já previa esta situação caso chovesse mais, pois estive por lá na passada segunda feira, e faltava cerca de 50 a 60 a cm, para o rio galgar o muro e invadir esta zona baixa do jardim das rosas.


----------



## nipnip (20 Dez 2019 às 14:59)

Silva400 disse:


> Huguh conheço bem essa zona, mas diz-me uma coisa se o rio chegar ao passeio da avenida principal estamos a falar numa subida de quanto? 7/8metros?


Estamos a falar de 13 metros até à cota da avenida principal 

Enviado do meu ASUS_X01BDA através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:02)

*Protecção Civil avisa para agravamento do estado do tempo para a zona Centro de chuva forte e persistente e vento moderado.*


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 15:03)

Silva400 disse:


> Huguh conheço bem essa zona, mas diz-me uma coisa se o rio chegar ao passeio da avenida principal estamos a falar numa subida de quanto? 7/8metros?





nipnip disse:


> Estamos a falar de 13 metros até à cota da avenida principal
> Enviado do meu ASUS_X01BDA através do Tapatalk



Sim, desde o leito normal do Douro até à avenida principal, ele sobe 12/13 metros à vontade


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2019 às 15:05)

Rio Zêzere hoje ao início da tarde - Janeiro de Baixo Pampilhosa da Serra (fotos Tina Cebola).


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 15:08)




----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:08)

Rio Minho, #Monção
Marlene Breia


----------



## slbgdt (20 Dez 2019 às 15:09)

Mondego


----------



## Dias Miguel (20 Dez 2019 às 15:13)

*Barragem do Caia subiu 90 centímetros nas últimas 24 horas*
*A chuva que caiu nas últimas 24 horas levou à entrada de 4,5 milhões de metros cúbicos de água na Barragem do Caia, o que representa uma subida de 90 centímetros.*


20 Dezembro 2019








Facebook1.108TwitterPinterest0LinkedInEmailPrint

A chuva que caiu nas últimas 24 horas levou à entrada de 4,5 milhões de metros cúbicos de água na Barragem do Caia, o que representa uma subida de 90 centímetros.
De acordo com os dados fornecidos pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia, a represa atingiu uma capacidade de 20 por cento em relação ao nível aconselhado para descargas (190 milhões de metros cúbicos).
O mesmo é dizer que sexta-feira, dia 20, a barragem apresentava uma cota de 218,7 metros e um volume de 38 milhões de metros cúbicos de água.

https://www.linhasdeelvas.pt/notici...ubiu-90-centimetros-nas-ultimas-24-horas.html


----------



## slbgdt (20 Dez 2019 às 15:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Rio Minho, #Monção
> Marlene Breia



Segue nessa zona com 3700m³ e 10.9 mts de altura


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:18)

A força da água, é mesmo incrível.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Dez 2019 às 15:26)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Rio Zêzere hoje ao início da tarde - Janeiro de Baixo Pampilhosa da Serra (fotos Tina Cebola).


Só a titulo de comparação, e  num ano em que a Primavera foi bem chuvosa  

Agosto 2018












Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:29)

"hoje o rio ponsul está assim... completamente cheio como nunca deveria ter deixado de estar!!! ė um misto de sensações e emoções.. mas com o dever cumprido do cidadão que lutou como muitos outros por este rio ❤ ponsul "


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 15:45)

Barragem da Régua nos 5705m3/s
cada vez mais perto dos 6000 (nível de cheia)

encontrei esta imagem das ultimas grandes cheias de 2006, onde se pode ver toda a avenida inundada e já com alguma altura de água.






é bem possível que passe esta altura durante a noite e amanhã o cenário seja bem pior


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 15:54)

*Rio Sorraia na Ponte da Amieira (entre Fajarda e Biscainho)*











*Rio Sorraia na Ponte do Rebolo (entre Fajarda e Biscainho)*











*Ribeira de Magos que passa aqui no centro da Fajarda, nota-se na última foto ao fundo que já galgou para o campo*


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:06)

david 6 disse:


> *Rio Sorraia na Ponte da Amieira (entre Fajarda e Biscainho)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toda esta cheia, com um bom caudal já, é bom para acabar, ou minimizar esses tapetes de jacinto-de-água, acabam depois por serem arrastados para os grandes rios, ou para o mar, e aí mesmo acabam por morrer, pois não estão reunidas as condições perfeitas para a sua proliferação, o rio Almonda, na Azinhaga num troço de cerca de 200 metros, também estava bastante afectado, em que nem se via a água sequer, mas agora por esta altura já devem de estar a flutuar no Tejo.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 16:10)

belas imagens da Barragem da Régua em descarga esta manhã


----------



## Stinger (20 Dez 2019 às 16:27)

Qual o máximo de descarga da barragem da régua? 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (20 Dez 2019 às 16:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Toda esta cheia, com um bom caudal já, é bom para acabar, ou minimizar esses tapetes de jacinto-de-água, acabam depois por serem arrastados para os grandes rios, ou para o mar, e aí mesmo acabam por morrer, pois não estão reunidas as condições perfeitas para a sua proliferação, o rio Almonda, na Azinhaga num troço de cerca de 200 metros, também estava bastante afectado, em que nem se via a água sequer, mas agora por esta altura já devem de estar a flutuar no Tejo.



Ajuda agora mas depois volta.. o cavado tem sofrido com oa jacintos apesar de cheias.
A única forma é mesmo retirar todos até nas margens


----------



## slbgdt (20 Dez 2019 às 16:30)

Stinger disse:


> Qual o máximo de descarga da barragem da régua?
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


 21500m³


----------



## nipnip (20 Dez 2019 às 16:31)

Stinger disse:


> Qual o máximo de descarga da barragem da régua?
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


21500 m3/s pelas comportas + 600 m3/s pela descarga de fundo 

Enviado do meu ASUS_X01BDA através do Tapatalk


----------



## dahon (20 Dez 2019 às 16:34)

Este aumento da cota/caudal em Penacova nas últimas horas pode indicar que a Aguieira fez uma descarga. É uma pena não ter a actualização horária, vamos ver se não se complica muito a situação. Para já ainda não se reflete em Coimbra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 16:36)

*TORRES NOVAS – Última hora. Homem teve de ser resgatado de via submersa… depois de ter arriscado passar de automóvel*

Um homem foi resgatado – sem qualquer ferimento – de uma via submersa, por onde arriscou passar no seu automóvel. Aconteceu em Torres Novas, pelas 15h30 desta sexta-feira. Foram mobilizados os Bombeiros Voluntários, que conseguiram, então, retirar o único envolvido no local, assim como a própria viatura. Importa, nesta altura, recordar que não deve atravessar as vias que se encontrem submersas uma vez que se pode colocar em risco. Refira-se que o mau tempo também já fez com que as águas do Almonda saíssem do respectivo leito. 

https://radiohertz.pt/torres-novas-...8xf71mRCzLuO13kOgz2NoNgJCZzLYRE_d67ezrJohi-sE

Mais, uma vez, não se deve mesmo facilitar, ao atravessar estradas que estejam subermersas, pois em muitos locais nem existe qualquer tipo de sinalização, e as pessoas arriscam a sua própria vida, e a dos outros.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 16:44)

esteve a dar à pouco em direto na tvi24.
Para já estabilizou o caudal. Diga-se que tem estado a descarregar mais do que está a receber

Barragem da Régua

9h: 3844m3/s
10h: 4478m3/s
11h: 4896m3/s
13h: 5522m3/s
14h: 5705m3/s
15h: 5634m3/s


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 16:46)

Nao sei se as barragens Sao bem ou Mal geridas nao tenho conhecimentos tecnicos sobre o Tema. 

Mas de Uma coisa estou convicto desde os anos 70 que se cometeram grandes abusos urbanisticos com a construcao em leito de Cheia e falta de respeito pelas linhas de agua. Vivi perto do Leca e havia casas com as fundacoes quase dentro do Rio, um dia irao numa Cheia. Um dia um famoso arquitecto disse me que dentro de decadaa metade dos suburbios de Lisboa e Porto serao dinamitados Tal e a ordem do desordenamento.


----------



## Stinger (20 Dez 2019 às 17:09)

Rio douro
Gramido 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais para a frente o passadiço já estáva submerso


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 17:10)

Mais alguma água em direcção ao rio Nabão, ainda á pouco tempo estavam secas estas cascatas.


----------



## dahon (20 Dez 2019 às 17:14)

huguh disse:


> Diga-se que tem estado a descarregar mais do que está a receber


Possivelmente para aproveitar a maré baixa e depois tentar reter o pouco que seja durante a maré alta.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 17:14)

CMTV em direto da Régua
várias corporações de bombeiros de fora da Régua cá a ajudar também

Cais da régua Verão vs Cheias


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 17:23)

huguh disse:


> CMTV em direto da Régua
> várias corporações de bombeiros de fora da Régua cá a ajudar também
> 
> Cais da régua Verão vs Cheias



Excelente foto que se consegue ver bem as diferenças entre ambas, certamente serão já uns bons metros de água, até chegar aí ás varandas amarelas, em frente ao Museu do Douro.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 17:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Excelente foto que se consegue ver bem as diferenças entre ambas, certamente serão já uns bons metros de água, até chegar aí ás varandas amarelas, em frente ao Museu do Douro.



confirma-se a estabilização da Barragem da Régua

9h: 3844m3/s
10h: 4478m3/s
11h: 4896m3/s
13h: 5522m3/s
14h: 5705m3/s
15h: 5634m3/s
16h: 5573m3/s

Carrapatelo estava nos 6400


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 18:11)

avenida do Douro na Régua. há com cada ignorante...


----------



## TekClub (20 Dez 2019 às 18:15)




----------



## dahon (20 Dez 2019 às 18:21)

Continua a aumentar de forma considerável a cota/caudal do Mondego em Penacova. Começa a ser preocupante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:31)

huguh disse:


> avenida do Douro na Régua. há com cada ignorante...



Seria que esse condutor foi apanhado pela subida repentina do nível da água, ou foi simplesmente muiti imprudente, e secalhar pensava que estava a conduzir um barco, e não um carro, é mais um para dificultar os trabalhos aos operacionais, sem necessidade alguma.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 18:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Seria que esse condutor foi apanhado pela subida repentina do nível da água, ou foi simplesmente muiti imprudente, e secalhar pensava que estava a conduzir um barco, e não um carro, é mais um para dificultar os trabalhos aos operacionais, sem necessidade alguma.



subida repentina óbvio que não foi porque o rio não subiu assim tão depressa.. tentou foi atravessar quando já se sabia perfeitamente que não dava. Apenas mais um chico esperto para dar trabalho..

Barragem da Régua a 77%

9h: 3844m3/s
10h: 4478m3/s
11h: 4896m3/s
13h: 5522m3/s
14h: 5705m3/s
15h: 5634m3/s
16h: 5573m3/s
17h: 5555m3/s


----------



## guimeixen (20 Dez 2019 às 18:39)

Vídeo que fiz hoje de tarde do rio Cávado.


Fotos que tirei noutras alturas para comparar:










Aquelas plantas à esquerda na foto em baixo são as que aparecem à direita em cima na última foto.


----------



## baojoao (20 Dez 2019 às 18:49)

O Rio Dão está assim


----------



## Stinger (20 Dez 2019 às 18:53)

Se a régua está a 77 por cento fizeram um bom trabalho a tentar estabilizar a bacia e pode agora controlar mais 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 18:55)

Nascente do rio Alviela a debitar água por todos os buracos


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 18:57)

*Barragem de Foz Tua*


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 19:40)




----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 19:41)

Barragem da Régua a 74%

9h: 3844m3/s
10h: 4478m3/s
11h: 4896m3/s
13h: 5522m3/s
14h: 5705m3/s
15h: 5634m3/s
16h: 5573m3/s
17h: 5555m3/s 
18h: 5585m3/s

Carrapatelo a 6579m3/s


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Dez 2019 às 20:11)

Pelas imagens da RTP, parece estar ligeiramente mais baixo no Peso da Régua.


----------



## hurricane (20 Dez 2019 às 20:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Nascente do rio Alviela a debitar água por todos os buracos



Ate as grutas de Mira D'Aire inundadas. Ha quantos anos é que isso nao acontece assim?


----------



## Miguel96 (20 Dez 2019 às 20:23)

Quem se lembra do Rio Ponsul, Castelo Branco,  finalmente está cheio, quando esteve seco perdeu a vida toda, ficou sem peixe. Agora irá voltar a ter peixe e vida novamente.







Ponte Velha- Rio Ponsul











Barragem Marechal Carmona - Idanha a Nova


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 20:26)

hurricane disse:


> Ate as grutas de Mira D'Aire inundadas. Ha quantos anos é que isso nao acontece assim?



Não te sei dizer ao certo, mas não deve de acontecer com muita regularidade, mas não nos podemos que chovendo intensamente como foi ontem, e tendo em conta que estas grutas fazem parte do Maciço Calcário Estremenho, ou seja toda a água que cai á superficie se infiltra rapidamente por estes sistemas, bem como algares, mas como as nascentes á superficie não tem capacidade para vazar tanta água, acontece estes casos, tal como está o Polje de Minde, na mesma situação.


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 20:33)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Pelas imagens da RTP, parece estar ligeiramente mais baixo no Peso da Régua.



sim, tem estado a baixar. mas prevê-se que agrave durante a noite/madrugada e atinja a avenida.
Vamos ver, pode até nem acontecer


----------



## kikofra (20 Dez 2019 às 20:55)

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2785381274912964&id=393313070786475


----------



## david 6 (20 Dez 2019 às 20:57)

Rio Sorraia a sair das margens no concelho Coruche!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Dez 2019 às 21:10)

*Chuva: barragens de Odelouca e Beliche com subida residual de menos de 0,5% de crescimento no seu volume*

As barragens de Odeleite e Beliche tiveram um crescimento de volume residual, de escassas décimas, nas últimas horas de chuva, apurou esta sexta-feira o JA junto da empresa Águas do Algarve.

Face aos últimos dados disponíveis, de sexta-feira passada (13 de dezembro), o volume útil (aquele que está em condições físicas de ser utilizado face à altura a que se encontra o túnel de escoamento) da barragem de Odeleite cresceu de 21,52 para 22,02 hectómetros cúbicos, o que representa um crescimento percentual de 0,46%, de 19,78 para 20,24% da capacidade útil total.

Já a contígua barragem de Beliche passou de 7,35 para 7,52 hectómetros cúbicos, o que representa um crescimento de 0,38%, de 17,14% para 17,52%.
A mais beneficiada das três barragens de abastecimento público do Algarve foi Odelouca, que recebeu um pequeno “dilúvio” de 5,1 milhões de metros cúbicos nas últimas horas, o que fez saltar o volume útil de 25,78 para 30,84 hectómetros cúbicos. Em percentagem, o saldo é de 3,96%, de 20,11% para 24,05%
As chuvas dos últimos dois dias, impulsionadas pela depressão Elsa, provocaram um acréscimo de 0,8 milhões de litros no sistema de barragens Odeleite/Beliche, a sotavento da região, e 5,1 milhões na barragem de Odelouca, no barlavento, mas no total a quantidade que choveu nas últimas horas dá para menos de um mês de consumo médio no Algarve (29,5 dias).
Assim, aquelas três barragens, que abastecem toda a região do Algarve, estão muito longe de atingir as suas capacidades totais, reconheceu ao JA fonte da Águas do Algarve.

https://jornaldoalgarve.pt/chuva-ba...xl44OHV4ltCXhVXXH_yr6Lv_zjM5S51vJQe8wrpEmMcl8


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 21:38)

Barragem da Régua a 71% e pela primeira vez no dia a receber mais do q está a descarregar

às 9h: 3844m3/s
10h: 4478m3/s
11h: 4896m3/s
13h: 5522m3/s
14h: 5705m3/s
15h: 5634m3/s
16h: 5573m3/s
17h: 5555m3/s
18h: 5585m3/s
19h: 5339m3/s
20h: 5064m3/s


----------



## frederico (20 Dez 2019 às 21:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Chuva: barragens de Odelouca e Beliche com subida residual de menos de 0,5% de crescimento no seu volume*
> 
> As barragens de Odeleite e Beliche tiveram um crescimento de volume residual, de escassas décimas, nas últimas horas de chuva, apurou esta sexta-feira o JA junto da empresa Águas do Algarve.
> 
> ...



Se houver o milagre de ir chovendo na média até Maio, ou seja, 250 a 300 mm nas serras, sairão da zona vermelha. Caso contrário, para o ano poderá haver problemas no Verão. 

Ver o que aconteceu na Cidade do Cabo, que tem um clima de tipo mediterrânico, após anos de seca:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cape_Town_water_crisis


----------



## ac_cernax (20 Dez 2019 às 21:48)

Alguém sabe como estão as Barragens Marechal Carmona (Idanha-a-Nova)  e Montargil? 

Ambas estavam muito baixas no final do Verão.


----------



## meko60 (20 Dez 2019 às 21:56)

Não devem ter melhorado muito,há 15 dias passei em Montargil e estive na de Idanha-a-Nova e estavam baixíssimas.
A Marechal Carmona :


----------



## MSantos (20 Dez 2019 às 22:36)

david 6 disse:


> Rio Sorraia a sair das margens no concelho Coruche!


Ao final da tarde de hoje estava a assim.

O rio continua pejado de jacintos que estavam a ser arrastados para o mar pela corrente do rio. A lezíria a Sul da Ponte da Coroa já estava parcialmente alagada. 






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (20 Dez 2019 às 22:42)

Tudo estabilizado
Barragem da Régua a 73%

10h: 4478m3/s
11h: 4896m3/s
13h: 5522m3/s
14h: 5705m3/s
15h: 5634m3/s
16h: 5573m3/s
17h: 5555m3/s
18h: 5585m3/s
19h: 5339m3/s
20h: 5064m3/s
21h: 5007m3/s


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Dez 2019 às 22:45)

Impressionante as imagens das inundações e dos rios nesta reportagem. 
Perguntavam há uns tempinhos neste fórum por que raio é que havia tanta água a vir pelo cano abaixo, quando nem sequer choveu assim tanto quanto isso. Pois bem, aqui têm a resposta a essa pergunta:
http://www.crtvg.es/tvg/a-carta/programa-264-4238342?t=15/

E estas são imagens de hoje, em Verín, não muito longe de Chaves. Esta água depois vai para aonde? Vai para Amarante, Barragem de Crestuma-Lever... 
http://www.crtvg.es/tvg/a-carta/verin-anegado-trala-borrasca-4238612/


----------



## camrov8 (20 Dez 2019 às 22:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Impressionante as imagens das inundações e dos rios nesta reportagem.
> Perguntavam há uns tempinhos neste fórum por que raio é que havia tanta água a vir pelo cano abaixo, quando nem sequer choveu assim tanto quanto isso. Pois bem, aqui têm a resposta a essa pergunta:
> http://www.crtvg.es/tvg/a-carta/programa-264-4238342?t=15/
> 
> ...


na zona norte os solos já há muito que estavam saturados por isso a água vai toda para os rios


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Dez 2019 às 23:17)

Aqui no Reguengo do Fetal já rebentou o Buraco Roto com bastante força na noite passada...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Dez 2019 às 23:20)

Barragem de Santa Luzia hoje à tarde. Foto de José Batista.


----------



## Geopower (20 Dez 2019 às 23:39)

Imagens rio Sorraia:
http://noticiasdosorraia.pt/agua-tr...ia-e-limpa-praga-de-jacintos-veja-as-imagens/
Fonte: Notícias do Sorraia


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 00:33)

*Mau tempo: Rio Douro subiu 1,20 metros o caudal e entrou quase 30 metros pela Praça da Ribeira- fonte:24*

* Trânsito na Serra de Sintra cortado até às 23:59 de sábado - fonte:24*


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 00:55)

Para fechar o dia

Barragem da Régua
10h: 4478m3/s
11h: 4896m3/s
13h: 5522m3/s
14h: 5705m3/s
15h: 5634m3/s
16h: 5573m3/s
17h: 5555m3/s
18h: 5585m3/s
19h: 5339m3/s
20h: 5064m3/s
21h: 5007m3/s
23h: 4410m3/s

caudal do Douro aqui a descer, as piores previsões para a madrugada não se devem confirmar, digo eu


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2019 às 00:55)

Os comentários de trolls em caixas de comentários dos jornais online em artigos sobre as cheias são uma vergonha. Há muita gente estúpida atrás de PCs por esse país fora.


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Dez 2019 às 01:24)

Fiz aqui um pequeno vídeo da evolução do rio Ponsul de Castelo Branco até agora. A tempestade Elsa ajudou muito mesmo.


----------



## kikofra (21 Dez 2019 às 02:28)

Lis vai bastante cheio, a um metro ou dois de chegar a ponte junto a cepsa, junto ao Isla está para ai a 50cm de galgar


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 03:58)

Rio Sorraia às 3h da manhã  em Coruche, olhando para as últimas imagens que meteram parece mais cheio à vista desarmada, fotos só desta zona onde tem mais iluminação


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 08:00)

Barragem da Régua às 6h a descarregar 3824m3/s e ainda a 77%.
o Douro baixou bem e está ao nível de ontem de manhã quando acordei.

ainda cai alguma chuva, talvez volte a subir durante o dia, mas ainda tem alguma capacidade de controlo


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 09:56)

barragem da Régua mantém-se nos 3837m3/s e continua nos 77%.
apesar de ainda ir caindo alguns aguaceiros, parece-me ter boa capacidade de manter este caudal ou mesmo que o tenha que aumentar, não deve chegar perto dos valores de ontem.

Ponto da situação hoje de manhã


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2019 às 11:08)

Rio Seia esta manhã.


Rio Mondego - Caldas da Felgueira, também esta manhã.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 11:09)

*Plano de emergência activado em Montemor-o-Velho. Os diques podem colapsar ou transbordar a qualquer momento! 
Se isto acontecer vai ser uma cheia muito rápida. Evacuações a acontecer neste momento.*


----------



## DaniFR (21 Dez 2019 às 11:21)

Mondego junto à ponte de Santa Clara, em Coimbra.


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 11:22)

por Amarante na CMTV, o Tâmega de novo em subida, subiu 4 degraus em uma hora.

por aqui continuam aguaceiros moderados, quanto ao Douro o dia deverá ser tranquilo
Barragem da Régua na mesma nos 77%, a descarregar 3829m3/s


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2019 às 11:26)

Baixo Vouga Lagunar, Estarreja.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2019 às 11:34)

E depois de uma noite e madrugada apenas de aguaceiros fracos, os solos estão a libertar muita água ainda, neste local o ribeiro leva mais água do que ontem de manhã.
Esta estrada já esteve intransitável na quinta feira, durante a tarde e parte da madrugada, a força da água consegui inclusive arrancar parte de uma vedação, arrasantado-a para a estrada.
Neste local, há varios anos, que não se via uma cheia com esta intensidade, e só de pensar que aida há 10 dias este mesmo ribeiro, estava completamente seco.


----------



## dahon (21 Dez 2019 às 12:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


>



Era isto que eu ia referir mas infelizmente os dados mais actualizados que as autoridades tem acesso confirmam o pior cenário.

Ontem ás 23h só o Mondego e Alva já dava 1000m3/s. Com a capacidade de encaixe da Aguieira a acabar, Fronhas que já acabou e o Ceira que sabe-se lá. Não se prevê nada de bom.













Ps: Nas ultimas inundações em Coimbra foi feito um estudo e das varias recomendações uma delas era a monitorização do Ceira pelos visto continua tudo na mesma. Neste momento o que ajuda em Coimbra é o facto do desassoreamento ter sido feito, já no baixo Mondego não há muito a fazer.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2019 às 12:11)

Polje de Minde, hoje.


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 12:14)

estas mini cheias que estão a acontecer em Constância são de fato como diz o repórter da TVI, estranhas.
a barragem de Alcantara em Espanha em níveis historicamente baixos e está a descarregar esta água em vez de a encaixar


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Dez 2019 às 12:14)

Rio Almonda - Torres Novas, fotos de ontem (João Filipe).


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2019 às 12:17)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Rio Almonda - Torres Novas, fotos de ontem (João Filipe).



É bem verdade, o rio Almonda, está com uma cheia que não se há muito tempo, já ontem publiquei nesta mesma página algumas fotos, e vídeos, bem como da sua própria nascentes, que até já galgou para fora da vedação de segurança.

Fotos do Rio Almonda, hoje de manhã


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (21 Dez 2019 às 12:18)

dahon disse:


> Era isto que eu ia referir mas infelizmente os dados mais actualizados que as autoridades tem acesso confirmam o pior cenário.
> 
> Ontem ás 23h só o Mondego e Alva já dava 1000m3/s. Com a capacidade de encaixe da Aguieira a acabar, Fronhas que já acabou e o Ceira que sabe-se lá. Não se prevê nada de bom.
> 
> ...



Boas, como conseguem aceder aos dados dessas albufeiras? Obrigado 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (21 Dez 2019 às 12:20)

AVISO À POPULAÇÃO

A Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente (APA) informou a Proteção Civil Municipal de que o caudal do Rio Mondego no Açude-Ponte ultrapassou os limites de segurança de 2000 m3/s pelas 09h30, com tendência de subida durante as próximas horas, sendo a situação muito crítica.

Perante o quadro meteorológico de alerta especial nível Vermelho; que a Barragem da Aguieira tem a albufeira a 94%; que a barragem de Fronhas está no nível máximo de cheia; e a intensidade elevada e ausência de monitorização do Rio Ceira; é expectável uma situação crítica de cheia, pelo que se recomenda a população a estar em estado de permanente alerta e a respeitar todas as indicações das autoridades que estão no terreno e sinalização.

Por força do estado de emergência das situações descritas que se podem verificar nas próximas horas no concelho de Coimbra, e estando ativado o Plano de Emergência, foi ordenada esta manhã a evacuação do Centro de Estágio Habitacional (Parque de Nómadas), situado no Bolão, junto à academia da Académica. Foi também ordenada a evacuação do Canil municipal, que se situa no Choupal, e foi deslocada a maquinaria do horto e do estaleiro municipais, tendo sido deslocalizados para o estacionamento contiguo à Casa Municipal da Proteção Civil.

Informa-se ainda que a comissão de Proteção Civil Municipal está em permanência em reunião e os meios estão todos mobilizados no terreno para fazer face às ocorrências que se possam registar e garantindo a segurança da população.

#municipiodecoimbra


----------



## TekClub (21 Dez 2019 às 12:40)

Nunca vi o Mondego assim agua a chegar a sítios onde nunca esteve.


----------



## dahon (21 Dez 2019 às 12:40)

joaoantoniovaz disse:


> Boas, como conseguem aceder aos dados dessas albufeiras? Obrigado
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Esta informação está "enterrada" no site do SNIRH. Mas aqui no forum no ano passado ou há dois anos foi possível compilar parte dessa informação que agora está disponível aqui:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-rios-e-albufeiras-2018.9615/#post-666156


----------



## Raposeira (21 Dez 2019 às 12:47)

Bons dias alguem sabe como esta o castelo do Bode e/ou como posso obter essa informação?


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 12:50)

Barragem da Régua subiu para os 81% e tem estado a receber mais do que está a debitar.
O já famoso café situado no cais já começa a ficar destapado e já se vê parte do teto


----------



## DaniFR (21 Dez 2019 às 12:56)

TekClub disse:


> Nunca vi o Mondego assim agua a chegar a sítios onde nunca esteve.


É verdade. E o rio foi desassoreado, senão a situação seria bem pior.


----------



## Raposeira (21 Dez 2019 às 12:58)

alguem consegue confirmar que a barragem da aguieira começou a largar agua pelos descarregadores de superficie??


----------



## TekClub (21 Dez 2019 às 13:03)

Aguieira a descarregar ainda vai piorar mais o Mondego infelizmente


----------



## slbgdt (21 Dez 2019 às 13:10)

huguh disse:


> estas mini cheias que estão a acontecer em Constância são de fato como diz o repórter da TVI, estranhas.
> a barragem de Alcantara em Espanha em níveis historicamente baixos e está a descarregar esta água em vez de a encaixar



Alcântara não está a descarregar, bem pelo contrário.
Em 24 horas só armazenou 300hm³.
Um Lindoso.
Essa reporter deve estar a confundir com as barragens espanholas imaginárias no Tâmega


----------



## slbgdt (21 Dez 2019 às 13:12)

TekClub disse:


> Aguieira a descarregar ainda vai piorar mais o Mondego infelizmente



Já não dava mais. Caudais brutais de entrada.
Cabril e Castelo de Bode são as próximas


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 13:35)

ambas as estradas cortadas entre a Fajarda e Biscainho, onde fui ver ontem por esta hora, devido à subida do Rio Sorraia


----------



## TekClub (21 Dez 2019 às 13:55)

Ponte do Açude comportas abertas no máximo:


----------



## N_Fig (21 Dez 2019 às 14:10)

Os diques do baixo Mondego estão num estado lastimável, muito danificados pela vegetação. Na primavera passada passei por lá e comentei com a minha boleia que aquilo era um desastre à espera de acontecer, esperemos que não seja agora...


----------



## huguh (21 Dez 2019 às 14:43)

Douro continua a descer por aqui.
A barragem tem vindo constantemente a baixar o caudal descarregado e ainda vai tendo alguma capacidade, quase a 85%

*Barragem da Régua às 12h:*





*Barragem da Régua às 13h:



*


----------



## kikofra (21 Dez 2019 às 15:08)

https://ibb.co/XV0vhb1
https://ibb.co/GHcp49n
https://ibb.co/Xyft5vR
https://ibb.co/SR6Wt7M
https://ibb.co/2M70dH0
https://ibb.co/GJWFXNd
https://ibb.co/Fn3S0B6
https://ibb.co/mhNXJZG
https://ibb.co/fXjkTLj
https://ibb.co/DYZnjRj
https://ibb.co/SXn7Nk2
https://ibb.co/LYt3L8j
https://ibb.co/B6nNGhn
https://ibb.co/37zK2D5
https://ibb.co/313zRCN
https://ibb.co/st9QXVk
https://ibb.co/BG6XPvQ
https://ibb.co/RpRBCPT
https://ibb.co/JmTRDQ4
https://ibb.co/jgwFfYm
https://ibb.co/GtSdhcz
https://ibb.co/FzCbDJJ
https://ibb.co/SswYnS4
https://ibb.co/VC8b2jj
https://ibb.co/vYhqtFY
https://ibb.co/7JwcSCq
https://ibb.co/8bZ97hJ
https://ibb.co/NL1R5J2
https://ibb.co/g45WnqB
https://ibb.co/qN20z46
https://ibb.co/pzkFp92
https://ibb.co/7YyZwVK
https://ibb.co/Nx1FVDP
https://ibb.co/3Mr3twf
https://ibb.co/KLTXSD1
https://ibb.co/JrxvhYP
https://ibb.co/z7D6H8M

Liz ainda agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 15:21)

kikofra disse:


> https://ibb.co/XV0vhb1
> https://ibb.co/GHcp49n
> https://ibb.co/Xyft5vR
> https://ibb.co/SR6Wt7M
> ...


Impressionante!


----------



## FJC (21 Dez 2019 às 16:08)

Boa tarde.
Fotos da Barragem da Bouçã, Rio Zêzere, a descarregar por volta das 12hs.
A Barragem do Cabril não está a descarregar. O excedente é em grande parte o que vem da Ribeira de Pêra.


----------



## Agreste (21 Dez 2019 às 16:09)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Polje de Minde, hoje.



a única maneira de ver se a seca acabou ou não... se a polje enche, vai no bom caminho o inverno.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 16:12)

Agreste disse:


> a única maneira de ver se a seca acabou ou não... se a polje enche, vai no bom caminho o inverno.


Encheu e já rebentou aqui o buraco roto! É impressionante a velocidade com que rebentou... nem sempre rebenta, mas quando acontece demora imenso tempo...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2019 às 16:13)

Certamente hoje na próxima actualização o castelo de bode deve de estar já a descarregar muito mais


----------



## kikofra (21 Dez 2019 às 16:16)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Impressionante!



Aproveito para deixar 3 mini videos tambem


----------



## Agreste (21 Dez 2019 às 16:16)

a polje de minde joga na liga dos campeões...
a polje de loulé joga no cns... está seca.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2019 às 16:17)

@luismeteo3, o Poio também está já a debitar uma boa água.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 16:20)

kikofra disse:


> Aproveito para deixar 3 mini videos tambem


Imagino as nascentes do Lis hoje...


----------



## Maravedi (21 Dez 2019 às 16:45)

Vivo desde 2002 em Coimbra e apesar de já ter assistido a várias inundações nunca vi o Mondego desta forma. Dentro da Cidade está com cotas impressionantes chegando a locais onde normalmente não chega, e isto, mesmo depois do recente desassoreamento... 
Nota para o Ceira que estava também ele com um caudal impressionante e a fazer uma carga gigantesca sobre o Mondego... e pelo menos desde ontem que se mantém em cotas extremamente altas. É impressionante ver o açode do Mondego completamente aberto e a não dar vazão... 

O que me preocupa:
- A elevada carga de detritos que o Mondego transporta (árvores de grande porte) que poderão estrangular ainda mais o açude, em especial durante a noite em que é mais difícil monitorizar;
- O leito de cheia à muito que foi ultrapassado e com o caudal a chegar a níveis extremos, não sei para onde irá tanta água;
- A Aguieira está no limite, é impossível absorver muito mais água, pelo que, está difícil de controlar... ainda pior porque não existe controlo algum sobre o Ceira; 
- Os detritos do desassoreamento foram "largados" após o açude... nunca compreendi essa "solução", mas acho que até à foz o rio ficou sobrecarregado e isso estará a ter influência no que está a acontecer em Montemor e sobre o que poderá vir a acontecer na Figueira da Foz.

O que me descansa:
- A actuação das autoridades... a meu ver está a ser atenta e impecável... decerto terão já evitado algumas tragédias...


----------



## slbgdt (21 Dez 2019 às 17:12)

Alcântara passou dos 1455hm³ ontem às 10 para os actuais 1664hm³ actuais.
Não fosse isso e o vale do Tejo estaria debaixo de água.
Felizmente os espanhóis que criticam são os mesmos que nos ajudam a guardar água que não queremos guardar


----------



## kikofra (21 Dez 2019 às 17:16)

https://ibb.co/Fq6rgDF
https://ibb.co/7rVjT89
https://ibb.co/KLTXSD1

Evolucao do caudal do Liz com uma ligeira descida, e uma garça real


----------



## slbgdt (21 Dez 2019 às 17:17)

A norte o Cavado mantém se tranquilo como nos.outros dias.
Acima do caudal normal mas sem perigo.


----------



## slbgdt (21 Dez 2019 às 18:02)

Coimbra..


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:08)

Assim continua ainda a subir o caudal do rio Almonda,na Azinhaga aqui já quase na foz, com o Tejo, está na ordem dos 5 metros de altura.


Ponto de sutação referente algumas estradas submersas, destque já para o isolamento da localidade de Reguengo do Alviela, tal como já era esperado acontecer.

*Município de Santarém*

 Submersão da E.N. 365 em Ponte do Alviela;

 Submersão da E.M. liga Ribeira de Santarém a Vale de Figueira;

 Submersão da E.N. 365 em Palhais/Ribeira de Santarém;

 Submersão da E.N. 365-4 na Ponte dos Alcaides;

 Isolamento da localidade Reguengo do Alviela

*Município de Golegã*

 E.N. 365 – Pombalinho – Vale de Figueira;

 CM1 – Golegã – Brôa;

 CM 30 – Estrada do Cágado;

 CM 1 – Estrada dos Lázaros;

http://www.mediotejo.net/mau-tempo-...WdDaH1NDHI3hjGIiQltJWwn4vtI5Qd4lmPc4QPgX2nGGg

*Ecovia de Tomar destruída pela tempestade*

**


----------



## jonas (21 Dez 2019 às 18:22)

Correm rumores de um rebentamento de um dique no baixo Mondego, zona de Montemor.


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:25)

*Rio Sorraia, Ponte da Amieira, entre Fajarda e Biscainho

















*


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:26)

*Rio Sorraia em Coruche



















*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:30)

jonas disse:


> Correm rumores de um rebentamento de um dique no baixo Mondego, zona de Montemor.


*A CMTV diz que rebentou um dique no Rio Mondego! Inundações graves para as zonas de Carapinheira, Montemor-o-Velho, Ereira, Meães do Campo e Tentúgal!*


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2019 às 18:34)

kikofra disse:


> Aproveito para deixar 3 mini videos tambem



Txii!! 

Vivi dois anos em Leiria e nunca o vi assim, O mais alto que vi foi em Março 2018, mas agora está muito mais alto


----------



## MSantos (21 Dez 2019 às 18:36)

david 6 disse:


> *Rio Sorraia em Coruche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos! O Sorraia vai bem composto e já alaga as lezírias, mas já o vi muito mais alto. Ainda assim é uma boa cheia para limpar a praga de jacintos, o rio já estava a precisar de uma destas!


----------



## david 6 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:41)

MSantos disse:


> Boas fotos! O Sorraia vai bem composto e já alaga as lezírias, mas já o vi muito mais alto. Ainda assim é uma boas cheia para limpar a praga de jacintos, o rio já estava a precisar de uma destas!



sim isto comparado a algumas cheias isto não é nada, mas acho que já não o via assim há uns anos, sinal que nos últimos tempos tem sido só seca


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *A CMTV diz que rebentou um dique no Rio Mondego! Inundações graves para as zonas de Carapinheira, Montemor-o-Velho, Ereira, Meães do Campo e Tentúgal!*


*Evacuação de 9 aldeias...*


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:53)

*Mau tempo: Câmara de Coimbra pede evacuação das localidades entre Bencanta e Ameal*


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2019 às 18:53)

*Três homens resgatados após tentarem atravessar rio com jipe*

Três homens, na casa dos 30 anos, foram nesta tarde de sábado resgatados do rio Ferreira, no lugar do Ramalho, em S. Pedro da Cova, Gondomar.

Um quarto elemento já estava junto à berma e acabou por sair pelo próprio pé.

O resgate foi feito pelos Bombeiros Voluntários de S. Pedro da Cova.

O acidente aconteceu pouco depois das 15.15 horas, quando os quatro homens tentavam atravessar o curso de água de jipe

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...sOuPnykb_MT7IdpRYlnLUFoJCeWr5Kt3SGMmFj1rAO4kM

Mais do mesmo, para não variar.


----------



## FJC (21 Dez 2019 às 19:10)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Três homens resgatados após tentarem atravessar rio com jipe*
> 
> Três homens, na casa dos 30 anos, foram nesta tarde de sábado resgatados do rio Ferreira, no lugar do Ramalho, em S. Pedro da Cova, Gondomar.
> 
> ...



Enfim.....gente.... Os bombeiros já andam com pouco trabalho, ainda vêm estes.....

Situação preocupante no distrito de Coimbra. Que dentro da desgraça, não haja vítimas. E ainda por cima, na altura de época festiva, onde as emoções andam mais "activas".
O que me preocupa mais ainda é o início da falta de capacidade de encaixe na Aguieira! Pena só termos informações de 24 em 24 horas.....


----------



## FJC (21 Dez 2019 às 19:26)

No directo da CMTV agora, aparece a Barragem de Castelo de Bode a descarregar. Descarregadores de fundo e os 2 de superfície!!! Confirma-se?


----------



## rui924 (21 Dez 2019 às 19:26)

Hoje e estando no inicio do Mondego, imagino o que vai por ai abaixo.

E a barragem a turbinar....


Enviado do meu Mi 9T Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 19:27)

*Lousã sem água em grande parte do Concelho...*


----------



## slbgdt (21 Dez 2019 às 19:30)

FJC disse:


> No directo da CMTV agora, aparece a Barragem de Castelo de Bode a descarregar. Descarregadores de fundo e os 2 de superfície!!! Confirma-se?



Confirma se.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2347189975593562&id=100009077471111

https://m.facebook.com/story/graphq...fSTEwMDAwNTMwMTI4NzI1ODoxMjgwNDQ1ODY4ODA4Nzc3


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Dez 2019 às 19:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> *Três homens resgatados após tentarem atravessar rio com jipe*
> 
> Três homens, na casa dos 30 anos, foram nesta tarde de sábado resgatados do rio Ferreira, no lugar do Ramalho, em S. Pedro da Cova, Gondomar.
> 
> ...



É por estas e por outras que as mulheres vivem mais...


----------



## Templariu (21 Dez 2019 às 19:42)

Castelo Bode às 17h00 nos 120.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2019 às 20:12)

slbgdt disse:


> Confirma se.
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2347189975593562&id=100009077471111
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story/graphq...fSTEwMDAwNTMwMTI4NzI1ODoxMjgwNDQ1ODY4ODA4Nzc3



Estava agora mesmo a dar também nas notícias da SIC, agora vai subir ainda mais o nível de água em toda bacia do Tejo, um habitante, dizia, que desde que começou a descarregar subiu logo cerca de 2 palmos.

@ClaudiaRM, é verdade mas seja homem ou mulher, o alerta serve para ambos, e nunca se deve facilitar, pois se os alertas estão em vigor, devem de ser respeitados, bem como a sinalização existente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Dez 2019 às 20:46)

Na Régua o Rio Douro já baixou 4 metros.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Dez 2019 às 20:48)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Na Régua o Rio Douro já baixou 4 metros.



Já está a baixar a um bom ritmo.


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2019 às 21:01)

Eu já tinha suspeitado ontem que haveria fortes cheias no Mondego. Com estações que acumularam mais de 300 mm na bacia do rio, isto em poucos dias, e dois meses para trás aproximadamente na média, fique logo a pensar que o Mondego iria dar problemas. 

Penso que ontem as populações deveriam ter sido avisadas para tirarem os bens de valor das zonas em perigo. E isto vale também para as populações da bacia do Tejo. Espero que não aconteça o mesmo que há anos, em que se perdeu património histórico no Mosteiro de Santa Clara por descuido dos bens não terem sido removidos a tempo.


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2019 às 21:05)

slbgdt disse:


> Coimbra..



Espero que desta vez tenham posto a salvo o Mosteiro de Santa Clara. 

E espero que as autoridades tirem os bens de valor em risco nas igrejas e edifícios históricos em zona de cheia, para depois não virem os lamentos desnecessários.


----------



## slbgdt (21 Dez 2019 às 21:10)

frederico disse:


> Espero que desta vez tenham posto a salvo o Mosteiro de Santa Clara.
> 
> E espero que as autoridades tirem os bens de valor em risco nas igrejas e edifícios históricos em zona de cheia, para depois não virem os lamentos desnecessários.



Mas da outra vez não foram as bombas do mosteiro que não trabalharam ?


----------



## frederico (21 Dez 2019 às 21:18)

slbgdt disse:


> Mas da outra vez não foram as bombas do mosteiro que não trabalharam ?



Mas poderiam ter tirado os bens em exposição e não o fizeram atempadamente.


----------



## efcm (21 Dez 2019 às 22:30)

Fugindo um pouco a actualidade, fica aqui uma foto das cheias de 1909, dá para ver a importância das barragens na amenização das cheias 


Cheias do rio Douro de dezembro de 1909, quando se chegou a equacionar a hipótese de se cortar o tabuleiro inferior da ponte Luís I, para evitar que a fúria das águas arrastasse toda a ponte e causasse uma tragédia de proporções imprevisíveis.

Veja mais fotos de acidentes e tragédias: http://goo.gl/wW6quM

[Postal: Repositório Temático da Universidade do Porto]


----------



## slbgdt (21 Dez 2019 às 23:14)

Cabril também descarrega


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2019 às 23:18)

A situação crítica agora são as bacias do Mondego e Zêzere. Caiu uma quantidade abismal de água em toda a envolvente da serra da Estrela, valores extremos para a Covilhã e Guarda, etc. 

Não me lembro de ver o Zêzere a ficar em situação de pleno armazenamento tão rápido, relembrando que o Cabril estava a praticamente 50% no início do dia 15 e já está nos 80% no início do dia de hoje: quase 200 mil milhões de litros de água... Ainda tem 8 metros até à cota máxima, mas faltam os dados de hoje e ainda deve encher muito mais. (Pelo post do @slbgdt com a barragem já com a descarga de fundo deve estar perto da cota máxima, ou seja, pode mesmo ter passado dos 90% hoje). 

O Castelo de Bode vai ser obrigado a descarregar obviamente, por isso o Tejo ainda vai sofrer. Caudal do Fratel está a baixar mais ainda vai continuar a rondar os 1000 hm3. Veremos...


----------



## Mjhb (21 Dez 2019 às 23:20)

frederico disse:


> Eu já tinha suspeitado ontem que haveria fortes cheias no Mondego. Com estações que acumularam mais de 300 mm na bacia do rio, isto em poucos dias, e dois meses para trás aproximadamente na média, fique logo a pensar que o Mondego iria dar problemas.
> 
> Penso que ontem as populações deveriam ter sido avisadas para tirarem os bens de valor das zonas em perigo. E isto vale também para as populações da bacia do Tejo. Espero que não aconteça o mesmo que há anos, em que se perdeu património histórico no Mosteiro de Santa Clara por descuido dos bens não terem sido removidos a tempo.



Assim que vi há semana e meia como as coisas se estavam a encaminhar, a postei com alguns amigos que o Parque Verde ia ficar debaixo de água antes do Natal. Ganhei 30€

O Parque Verde foi construído em leito de cheia, e aquela cidade não aprende nada com os erros. Todos os anos em que o Mondego pede de volta o leito dele os bares do parque inundam. Todos os anos recebem dinheiro. Este ano estavam em obras para remodelação completa em vez da demolição.


----------



## DaniFR (21 Dez 2019 às 23:35)

Pedro disse:


> Assim que vi há semana e meia como as coisas se estavam a encaminhar, a postei com alguns amigos que o Parque Verde ia ficar debaixo de água antes do Natal. Ganhei 30€
> 
> O Parque Verde foi construído em leito de cheia, e aquela cidade não aprende nada com os erros. Todos os anos em que o Mondego pede de volta o leito dele os bares do parque inundam. Todos os anos recebem dinheiro. Este ano estavam em obras para remodelação completa em vez da demolição.


São situações pontuais e extraordinárias. Toda a gente implica com os bares das docas, e não é por causa destes casos de cheia que se deve demolir os bares. 
Seguindo a mesma lógica, então também não poderiam ser autorizadas construções em todo o baixo Mondego, onde os prejuízos são muito mais elevados. Basta lembrar que a Baixa de Coimbra inundava todos os Invernos antes da construção da barragem da Aguieira. 
Muita gente não sabe mas o rio Mondego segue um percurso "artificial" na zona dos Campos. O percurso do rio Velho era bem diferente.


----------



## slbgdt (21 Dez 2019 às 23:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> A situação crítica agora são as bacias do Mondego e Zêzere. Caiu uma quantidade abismal de água em toda a envolvente da serra da Estrela, valores extremos para a Covilhã e Guarda, etc.
> 
> Não me lembro de ver o Zêzere a ficar em situação de pleno armazenamento tão rápido, relembrando que o Cabril estava a praticamente 50% no início do dia 15 e já está nos 80% no início do dia de hoje: quase 200 mil milhões de litros de água... Ainda tem 8 metros até à cota máxima, mas faltam os dados de hoje e ainda deve encher muito mais. (Pelo post do @slbgdt com a barragem já com a descarga de fundo deve estar perto da cota máxima, ou seja, pode mesmo ter passado dos 90% hoje).
> 
> O Castelo de Bode vai ser obrigado a descarregar obviamente, por isso o Tejo ainda vai sofrer. Caudal do Fratel está a baixar mais ainda vai continuar a rondar os 1000 hm3. Veremos...



Castelo de Bode já descarrega há umas horas. 
Meti cá video e fotos.
Estas barragens funcionam em cascata.
Descarregando Cabril, Castelo de Bode vai descarregar também


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Dez 2019 às 23:38)

Castelo de Bode de facto a descarregar:


----------



## aoc36 (21 Dez 2019 às 23:39)

O Mondego tem diques fusível para ajudar a libertar pressão nos diques, não foi activo ou o que rebentou foi uns dos tais diques?


----------



## slbgdt (21 Dez 2019 às 23:39)

Para esta noite ou amanhã também Vilarinho e Vilar terão de descarregar.
Os caudais de entrada são muito superiores aos turbinados


----------



## DaniFR (21 Dez 2019 às 23:41)

aoc36 disse:


> O Mondego tem diques fusível para ajudar a libertar pressão nos diques, não foi activo?


Sim. Os diques fusíveis abriram, o problema é que o caudal de entrada era bem superior ao caudal que o dique conseguia escoar.


----------



## slbgdt (21 Dez 2019 às 23:45)

efcm disse:


> Fugindo um pouco a actualidade, fica aqui uma foto das cheias de 1909, dá para ver a importância das barragens na amenização das cheias
> 
> 
> Cheias do rio Douro de dezembro de 1909, quando se chegou a equacionar a hipótese de se cortar o tabuleiro inferior da ponte Luís I, para evitar que a fúria das águas arrastasse toda a ponte e causasse uma tragédia de proporções imprevisíveis.
> ...



@efcm De facto os espanhóis fizeram barragens bem grandes nos afluentes do Douro, principalmente no final do inverno aquando do degelo nas montanhas, criava bastantes problemas, Riaño e Porma juan benet foram construidas com esses fins..
Ao contrário de Portugal que fez barragens pequenas nos afluentes dos douro. Não temos capacidade de amezinar cheias.
Por estes dias o Esla em cheias não contribuiu para o Douro porque Riaño e Ricobayo estavam vazias


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2019 às 00:30)

Pedro disse:


> Assim que vi há semana e meia como as coisas se estavam a encaminhar, a postei com alguns amigos que o Parque Verde ia ficar debaixo de água antes do Natal. Ganhei 30€
> 
> O Parque Verde foi construído em leito de cheia, e aquela cidade não aprende nada com os erros. Todos os anos em que o Mondego pede de volta o leito dele os bares do parque inundam. Todos os anos recebem dinheiro. Este ano estavam em obras para remodelação completa em vez da demolição.



Eu vi esse Parque Verde ser inaugurado em 2005 ou 2006. E vi logo que aquilo ia dar porcaria.


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2019 às 00:32)

DaniFR disse:


> São situações pontuais e extraordinárias. Toda a gente implica com os bares das docas, e não é por causa destes casos de cheia que se deve demolir os bares.
> Seguindo a mesma lógica, então também não poderiam ser autorizadas construções em todo o baixo Mondego, onde os prejuízos são muito mais elevados. Basta lembrar que a Baixa de Coimbra inundava todos os Invernos antes da construção da barragem da Aguieira.
> Muita gente não sabe mas o rio Mondego segue um percurso "artificial" na zona dos Campos. O percurso do rio Velho era bem diferente.



Verdade. Foi nesse contexto que até plantaram a Mata do Choupal, que entretanto foi descaracterizada com eucaliptos.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Dez 2019 às 03:33)

MSantos disse:


> Txii!!
> 
> Vivi dois anos em Leiria e nunca o vi assim, O mais alto que vi foi em Março 2018, mas agora está muito mais alto


Tem estado valente também! 
Possivelmente situação idêntica aqui à da minha região em que se não fosse março de 2018, já não se via uma cheia em condições há bastantes anos.


----------



## FJC (22 Dez 2019 às 03:56)

slbgdt disse:


> Castelo de Bode já descarrega há umas horas.
> Meti cá video e fotos.
> Estas barragens funcionam em cascata.
> Descarregando Cabril, Castelo de Bode vai descarregar também




Acho que desta vez devem ter iniciado descargas quase em simultâneo.... Nunca vi ou não me lembro, de ver o Cabril encher em 2 dias!!! E para os últimos metros é preciso muita água.....
Deixo o link de vídeo e fotos do Cabril á tarde. Está também a descarregar pelos descarregadores laterais (superfície), como se vê no vídeo.... Incrível....

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2842632295802884&id=100001684259042


----------



## kikofra (22 Dez 2019 às 05:18)

joralentejano disse:


> Tem estado valente também!
> Possivelmente situação idêntica aqui à da minha região em que se não fosse março de 2018, já não se via uma cheia em condições há bastantes anos.


Amanha vou tentar elaborar mais, mas se alguma vez o Liz ultrupassa a canalizacao que existe na cidade vai ser um Belo cenario vai, pelo que vi hoje a cota ia mais elevada que a baixa da cidade


----------



## Mjhb (22 Dez 2019 às 08:46)

DaniFR disse:


> São situações pontuais e extraordinárias. Toda a gente implica com os bares das docas, e não é por causa destes casos de cheia que se deve demolir os bares.
> Seguindo a mesma lógica, então também não poderiam ser autorizadas construções em todo o baixo Mondego, onde os prejuízos são muito mais elevados. Basta lembrar que a Baixa de Coimbra inundava todos os Invernos antes da construção da barragem da Aguieira.
> Muita gente não sabe mas o rio Mondego segue um percurso "artificial" na zona dos Campos. O percurso do rio Velho era bem diferente.


Sei perfeitamente disso, conheço muito bem toda a zona desde Coimbra à Figueira. A estrada que costumo usar ficou completamente inundada.

A questão é que bem, ou mal, o desvio do Mondego está feito e é útil para a atividade agrícola. Na cidade é completamente injustificável que se insista em transformar um leito de cheia em área urbana, e se invista ano após ano milhões de euros nesse ideia peregrina. Ter um parque está ótimo, construir é uma barbaridade e um despesismo desnecessário de dinheiros públicos. Era preferível gastar o que se já gastou nas Docas e nas múltiplas reabilitações do parque verde em pouco mais de 10 anos em algo verdadeiramente útil para a cidade.

Não faltam exemplos destes pelo país fora. Viseu é outra cidade que tratou muito mal o rio há uns anos atrás. Limitou-o a um trajeto mais estreito e totalmente cimentado e construiu-se um centro comercial com pisos subterrâneos num terreno de leito de cheia. Ninguém se surpreendeu quando o parque de estacionamento inundou de 2 em 2 anos


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Dez 2019 às 09:11)

FJC disse:


> Acho que desta vez devem ter iniciado descargas quase em simultâneo.... Nunca vi ou não me lembro, de ver o Cabril encher em 2 dias!!! E para os últimos metros é preciso muita água.....
> Deixo o link de vídeo e fotos do Cabril á tarde. Está também a descarregar pelos descarregadores laterais (superfície), como se vê no vídeo.... Incrível....
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2842632295802884&id=100001684259042



Quem a viu e quem a vê, como estava a cota no fim do Verão parecia difícil voltar a ver o Cabril cheio este inverno, e então neste tão curto espaço de tempo era quase impensável. É de facto impressionante.


----------



## ac_cernax (22 Dez 2019 às 09:14)

FJC disse:


> Acho que desta vez devem ter iniciado descargas quase em simultâneo.... Nunca vi ou não me lembro, de ver o Cabril encher em 2 dias!!! E para os últimos metros é preciso muita água.....
> Deixo o link de vídeo e fotos do Cabril á tarde. Está também a descarregar pelos descarregadores laterais (superfície), como se vê no vídeo.... Incrível....
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2842632295802884&id=100001684259042



Quem a viu e quem a vê, como estava a cota no fim do Verão parecia difícil voltar a ver o Cabril cheio este inverno, e então neste tão curto espaço de tempo era quase impensável. É de facto impressionante.


----------



## huguh (22 Dez 2019 às 09:16)

Boas

finalmente com internet por aqui e sem cortes de luz, para já , depois de um sábado infernal
por aqui o Douro baixou bem durante o dia de ontem mas ainda ocupa todo o cais e ainda inunda o café e lojas aí existentes, tendo ainda água até meio de altura.

Barragem da Règua a 89% da capacidade e a descarregar 2721m3/s, caudal que tem mantido nas ultimas horas


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (22 Dez 2019 às 10:29)

Boas, 
Só para realçar que aqui em Baixo a barragem do Beliche vai enchendo a ritmo impressionante sendo que as 23h de ontem já ia nos 35.96m.
Ontem falei que a barragem chegaria aos 36m até final do mês, só que mesmo depois de parar a chuva o ritmo não abranda. 
Em cerca de 2 dias ganhou 1 metro, e agora está a valores idênticos a 25 Outubro.
Não me admiraria se chegasse aos 38 metros até final de Dezembro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2019 às 12:32)

Um verdadeiro turbilhão de água, dentro da gruta da nascente do rio Almonda, com toda esta enchente.


----------



## dahon (22 Dez 2019 às 12:33)

Bem, infelizmente como já se começava a antecipar na sexta à tarde a situação na Bacia do Mondego foi realmente muito complicada, mas podia ter sido pior. 
Apesar de ter de descarregar a Aguieira conseguiu manter o caudal de saída abaixo dos 1000m3/s, sendo o caudal de entrada próximo dos ~1500m3/s durante ~22h.
Eu diria que está aqui um exemplo quase perfeito da importância de um a barragem na gestão do caudal de um rio durante uma cheia.
Fronhas também teve um papel muito importante com a contenção do caudal do Rio Alva, contudo não tenho explicação para aqueles 110.4% de volume armazenado.







Para já o caudal do Mondego parece estável, tanto em Penacova como em Coimbra e assim se manterá, pois possivelmente a Aguieira continuará com uma descarga controlada até que o caudal de entrada normalize e volte a ter capacidade de encaixe.


----------



## TekClub (22 Dez 2019 às 12:38)

A CMTV diz que rebentou outro dique.


----------



## FujiPT (22 Dez 2019 às 12:56)

Vi num grupo de facebook que foi para o lado de Pereira. No entanto, a informação foi difundida por membros que já não seria a primeira vez que exageravam na informação sensacionalista, por isso é levar esta informação com um pouco de sal, esperando por confirmação oficial.


----------



## N_Fig (22 Dez 2019 às 12:57)

FujiPT disse:


> Vi num grupo de facebook que foi para o lado de Pereira. No entanto, a informação foi difundida por membros que já não seria a primeira vez que exageravam na informação sensacionalista, por isso é levar esta informação com um pouco de sal, esperando por confirmação oficial.


A ser verdade poderia ser grave, na margem sul as povoações estão bem mais perto do rio...


----------



## TekClub (22 Dez 2019 às 13:01)

Foi o descarregador em São João que cedeu, aquele que andaram a arranjar a pouco tempo já chega a agua a nacional 111...

O problema disto e a falta de manutenção dos descarregadores só abriu o primeiro os outros estão avariados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2019 às 14:00)

"Mar de Minde
21.12.2019"


----------



## FJC (22 Dez 2019 às 16:35)

Por esta hora a água descarregada na barragem do Cabril já a deve estar a chegar a Castelo de Bode..... Gostava de saber actualizado, o volume de descarga de castelo de bode.... Deve andar perto ou superior a 2000 m³s.....


----------



## JCARL (22 Dez 2019 às 16:41)

dahon disse:


> Bem, infelizmente como já se começava a antecipar na sexta à tarde a situação na Bacia do Mondego foi realmente muito complicada, mas podia ter sido pior.
> Apesar de ter de descarregar a Aguieira conseguiu manter o caudal de saída abaixo dos 1000m3/s, sendo o caudal de entrada próximo dos ~1500m3/s durante ~22h.
> Eu diria que está aqui um exemplo quase perfeito da importância de um a barragem na gestão do caudal de um rio durante uma cheia.
> Fronhas também teve um papel muito importante com a contenção do caudal do Rio Alva, contudo não tenho explicação para aqueles 110.4% de volume armazenado.
> ...


Significa que a Albufeira de Fronhas está com a cota de armazenamento acima do NPA em 1,57 m (10,4%).

CARACTERÍSTICAS DA ALBUFEIRA
Área da Bacia Hidrográfica - 652 km2
Área inundada ao NPA - 5350 x 1000m2
Capacidade total - 62100 x 1000m3
Capacidade útil - 42500 x 1000m3
Nível de pleno armazenamento (NPA) - 134,1 m
Nível de máxima cheia (NMC) - 140 m
Nível mínimo de exploração (Nme) - 117 m

http://cnpgb.apambiente.pt/gr_barragens/gbportugal/FICHAS/Fronhasficha.htm


----------



## aoc36 (22 Dez 2019 às 17:19)

Centro de bonbagem do Forja que irá ajudar a drenar a água do Mondego está a trabalhar a meio gás. Deu agora na Sic Notícias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2019 às 17:26)

Nascente do Rio Lis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Dez 2019 às 17:35)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Nascente do Rio Lis.


Assim sim! Dá gosto ver, mas eu já as vi a razar a margem e na cabeceira a nascer no caminho!


----------



## huguh (22 Dez 2019 às 17:50)




----------



## aoc36 (22 Dez 2019 às 17:54)

Não está fácil a baixa do Mondego, diques esquerdos  continuam a nao aguentar a água e a risco de colapso.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2019 às 17:58)

aoc36 disse:


> Não está fácil a baixa do Mondego, diques esquerdos  continuam a nao aguentar a água e a risco de colapso.




*Rotura iminente de dique no Mondego obriga a evacuação de Casal Novo do Rio*

 A rotura iminente do dique periférico do rio Mondego junto a Montemor-o-Velho está a obrigar à evacuação da zona baixa da localidade do Casal Novo do Rio, anunciou a Câmara.
"Alertamos a população da zona suscetível a cheias da vila de Montemor-o-Velho para o risco muito elevado de cheia. Aconselhamos que acautele os seus bens e os seus animais, se proteja e recolha uma muda de roupa, medicação e documentos de identificação para a eventual necessidade de, em caso de emergência, evacuação das zonas sensíveis", refere a informação da Câmara este domingo.


https://www.sabado.pt/portugal/deta...ikl-MVku45eB5D9kVZCaw-aeSNbDIcFmSoerQUyCqtn_4


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2019 às 18:07)

Agora sim, já existe muita água no Paúl do Boquilobo, o que é sinónimo de muita vida, e muita disponiblidade de alimento para as centenas de aves, que por aqui passam ao longo do ano.


----------



## TekClub (22 Dez 2019 às 18:27)

O que me preocupa e isto que esta a acontecer as margens, a agua esta a escavar a terra toda ate ao cimento do canal de rega não sei depois como vão fazer para voltar a por o rio de volta ao seu leito, vão ter que arranjar muita pedra...


----------



## DaniFR (22 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

Alerta iminente de rebentamento de mais um dique


----------



## huguh (22 Dez 2019 às 18:36)




----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2019 às 18:46)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Agora sim, já existe muita água no Paúl do Boquilobo, o que é sinónimo de muita vida, e muita disponiblidade de alimento para as centenas de aves, que por aqui passam ao longo do ano.



As novas gerações não sabem mas séculos atrás este era o cenário normal em muitas regiões do litoral  e das planícies perto dos rios no Inverno. Ao longo de séculos houve uma drenagem brutal e assoreamento de áreas húmidas para ganhar terrenos agrícolas, criar salinas e arrozais e para combater a malária. Em termos de área total face ao que existiu as zonas húmidas quase desapareceram.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2019 às 18:49)

TekClub disse:


> O que me preocupa e isto que esta a acontecer as margens, a agua esta a escavar a terra toda ate ao cimento do canal de rega não sei depois como vão fazer para voltar a por o rio de volta ao seu leito, vão ter que arranjar muita pedra...



Pois, esses grandes rombos causados pela força da água, vão dar muito trabalho, pois agora só mesmo com pedra, para repor a margem, possivelmente até mesmo o canal de rega pode ficar com a sua estabilidade afectada, isto se não o está já, pois acaba por ficar "descalço".
Em Constancia, aconteceu o mesmo, em que a água levou toneladas de solo, muitas hortas inclusive.


----------



## david 6 (22 Dez 2019 às 18:51)

Rio Sorraia em Coruche, hoje já praticamente limpo de jacintos


----------



## joselamego (22 Dez 2019 às 19:09)

david 6 disse:


> Rio Sorraia em Coruche, hoje já praticamente limpo de jacintos


Na sexta irei passar aí e ver o rio feliz , com vida 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## efcm (22 Dez 2019 às 19:43)

TekClub disse:


> O que me preocupa e isto que esta a acontecer as margens, a agua esta a escavar a terra toda ate ao cimento do canal de rega não sei depois como vão fazer para voltar a por o rio de volta ao seu leito, vão ter que arranjar muita pedra...


Uma ajudinha a compreender a foto

O rio está do lado direito do canal de rega, é onde estão as partes onde já falta terra?

Do lado esquerdo são os campos já meios alagados?


----------



## TekClub (22 Dez 2019 às 19:49)

efcm disse:


> Uma ajudinha a compreender a foto
> 
> O rio está do lado direito do canal de rega, é onde estão as partes onde já falta terra?
> 
> Do lado esquerdo são os campos já meios alagados?


E o contrario.


----------



## huguh (22 Dez 2019 às 20:17)

em direto na CMTV, ao que parece rebentou mesmo agora,
GNR a mandar sair


----------



## efcm (22 Dez 2019 às 20:52)

Ui então é mesmo só uma questão de tempo até ao colapso desse dique


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2019 às 21:05)

"Descarga na Barragem da Aguieira, localizada no Rio Mondego.
Seguidora: Diana Carvalho"


----------



## efcm (22 Dez 2019 às 21:13)

DaniFR disse:


> Alerta iminente de rebentamento de mais um dique




Que estrutura é essa ? É um sistema de bombagem para retirar água do lado inundado?

Qual a capacidade alguém sabe ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Dez 2019 às 21:24)

efcm disse:


> Que estrutura é essa ? É um sistema de bombagem para retirar água do lado inundado?
> 
> Qual a capacidade alguém sabe ?



Também vi esta mesma imagem, mas na televisão, e também fiquei na dúvida sem saber muito bem do que se trata, calculei que fosse algum tipo de "ladrão", por onde passa a água, através do dique.


----------



## TekClub (22 Dez 2019 às 21:27)

efcm disse:


> Que estrutura é essa ? É um sistema de bombagem para retirar água do lado inundado?
> 
> Qual a capacidade alguém sabe ?


Na SIC explicaram muito bem como funciona isso, o rio tem umas escapatórias ao logo dos campos do Mondego quando chega a uma certa cota aquilo abre automaticamente, no fundo dos campos do Mondego aquilo tem la uma estrutura com uns cifoes com 6 bombas que extraem a agua por um tubo para o leito original do rio e o que esta nessa foto, o problema e que só uma das bombas esta a funcionar e as escapatórias só 1 funcionou tudo por falta de manutenção e deu neste problema todo...

imagem de uma das escapatórias depois de ser usada:


----------



## huguh (22 Dez 2019 às 21:58)

já foi confirmada a rutura do dique periférico que tinha sido avançada em direto na CMTV
terá cerca de 30 metros


----------



## Ruk@ (22 Dez 2019 às 22:24)

Estes últimos dias de chuva foram suficientes para aumentar o nível de água nas barragens do sul do país? Ainda estão em seca?


----------



## aoc36 (22 Dez 2019 às 22:32)

TekClub disse:


> Na SIC explicaram muito bem como funciona isso, o rio tem umas escapatórias ao logo dos campos do Mondego quando chega a uma certa cota aquilo abre automaticamente, no fundo dos campos do Mondego aquilo tem la uma estrutura com uns cifoes com 6 bombas que extraem a agua por um tubo para o leito original do rio e o que esta nessa foto, o problema e que só uma das bombas esta a funcionar e as escapatórias só 1 funcionou tudo por falta de manutenção e deu neste problema todo...
> 
> imagem de uma das escapatórias depois de ser usada:



so foram só duas instaladas em seis possíveis pq era algo temporário só as duas. Só neste país.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Dez 2019 às 22:34)

De facto Cabril chegou aos 90%, subiu quase 40% em 5 dias, brutal...


----------



## DaniFR (22 Dez 2019 às 22:48)

Rebentou segundo dique do Mondego que estava em risco






O presidente da Câmara de Montemor-o-Velho já confirmou a situação. De acordo com aSIC notícias, o Presidente da Câmara de Montemor-o-Velho confirmou este domingo uma segunda rotura num dique no rio Mondego, garantido que o impacto não será “muito grande” e explicando que a situação está a ser monitorizada. Segundo o autarca, a situação é “mais ou menos calma” e está a ser alvo de uma vigilância e monitorização apertada.


Diário de Coimbra


----------



## frederico (22 Dez 2019 às 23:11)

O Expresso diz que a obra foi iniciada nos anos 80 mas nunca foi terminada.


----------



## srr (22 Dez 2019 às 23:25)

Cascata da Fornea;
Hoje;


----------



## Gates (23 Dez 2019 às 01:07)

Muito bom,


----------



## rubenpires93 (23 Dez 2019 às 03:11)

Ruk@ disse:


> Estes últimos dias de chuva foram suficientes para aumentar o nível de água nas barragens do sul do país? Ainda estão em seca?


A sul as chuvas não foram suficientes para encher completamente as barragens.


----------



## MSantos (23 Dez 2019 às 10:13)

david 6 disse:


> Rio Sorraia em Coruche, hoje já praticamente limpo de jacintos



Foi uma limpeza! O rio estava mesmo a precisar de uma cheia destas!


----------



## srr (23 Dez 2019 às 10:42)

E pronto ;

Rio Tejo em Abrantes, voltou ao fio de agua

Não á fauna que aguente, este tratamento.

Triste esta  gestão do Tejo.


----------



## huguh (23 Dez 2019 às 12:56)




----------



## FSantos (23 Dez 2019 às 13:05)

A história repete-se e não se aprende nada.



Alfeu Sá Marques deu uma nova 
entrevista ontem na TVI24 onde pos a nu a incompetência de que em teoria nos “governa”.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2019 às 13:23)

A barragem do Beliche, continua a encher:

23/12/2019 05:00 _(vau)_ 36.52 m


----------



## joralentejano (23 Dez 2019 às 13:57)

*Barragem do Caia subiu 2,6 metros em 3 dias e está a 30%*
A chuva do passado fim-de-semana fez com que o nível de água da Barragem do Caia tivesse subido 2,60 metros em três dias. Quanto ao volume de água armazena, a albufeira tem 56,3 milhões de metros cúbicos, tendo ganho cerca de 16 milhões de metros cúbicos no fim-de-semana. Este volume corresponde a cerca de 30 por cento da capacidade máxima de armazenamento de água desta albufeira.

Nos últimos dez dias, a Barragem do Caia viu a água subir quase cinco metros em altura e ganhar 26,3 milhões de metros cúbicos. Estes dados foram fornecidos pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia.
Fonte

E deve continuar a subir nos próximos dias, mas de forma mais lenta como é óbvio. 
No ano passado terminou dezembro com 30.9%, veremos o que ocorre nos próximos meses.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Dez 2019 às 14:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A barragem do Beliche, continua a encher:
> 
> 23/12/2019 05:00 _(vau)_ 36.52 m


Onde tas a ver essa informação?
Não tens dados do Funcho e Odelouca?
Parece-me que esta depressão salvou o abastecimento público mesmo que não chova significativamente até ao Verão mas permanece a preocupação quanto à agricultura nomeadamente no Sotavento.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2019 às 14:09)

joralentejano disse:


> *Barragem do Caia subiu 2,6 metros em 3 dias e está a 30%*
> A chuva do passado fim-de-semana fez com que o nível de água da Barragem do Caia tivesse subido 2,60 metros em três dias. Quanto ao volume de água armazena, a albufeira tem 56,3 milhões de metros cúbicos, tendo ganho cerca de 16 milhões de metros cúbicos no fim-de-semana. Este volume corresponde a cerca de 30 por cento da capacidade máxima de armazenamento de água desta albufeira.
> 
> Nos últimos dez dias, a Barragem do Caia viu a água subir quase cinco metros em altura e ganhar 26,3 milhões de metros cúbicos. Estes dados foram fornecidos pela Associação de Beneficiários do Caia.
> ...



É sinal que ainda pode e deve chover muito aí nessa zona envolvente, pois capacidade de encaixe da barragem, não vai faltar.


----------



## slbgdt (23 Dez 2019 às 15:16)

srr disse:


> E pronto ;
> 
> Rio Tejo em Abrantes, voltou ao fio de agua
> 
> ...



Primeiro têm decidir o que querem.
Se querem água há que fazer uma Albufeira.
Se querem um rio livre, estão sujeitos ao que a natureza dá


----------



## slbgdt (23 Dez 2019 às 15:20)

A Barragem de Vilar passou de 50% aos actuais 99.2%.
Com o escoamento de água a estabilizar não deve descarregar.
Tal como Vilarinho da Furna.
Será portanto normal a gestão das várias Albufeiras que já encheram para um próximo evento de chuvas.
Não obstante disso, os afluentes espanhóis do Douro vão reforçando o caudal e já temos 2000m³ a entrar em Miranda.
O que proporciona estas imagens.
https://m.facebook.com/roteirododouro/photos/a.424553244261911/2950264638357413/?type=3


----------



## huguh (23 Dez 2019 às 15:47)

por aqui o Douro tem estado a subir durante o dia, com a barragem da Régua a manter-se sempre acima dos 2000m3/s nos últimos dias, estando a 2520 neste momento.

apesar de já não chover, o caudal do Douro tem-se mantido estável e desde sexta que ainda inunda todo o cais da Régua e lojas aí existentes


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Dez 2019 às 18:28)

trovoadas disse:


> Onde tas a ver essa informação?
> Não tens dados do Funcho e Odelouca?
> Parece-me que esta depressão salvou o abastecimento público mesmo que não chova significativamente até ao Verão mas permanece a preocupação quanto à agricultura nomeadamente no Sotavento.



Beliche https://snirh.apambiente.pt/snirh/_...FILTRA_COVER=920123705&FILTRA_SITE=1627743538
 depois tens os dados até hoje apenas na *cota de albufeira* nos restantes tens os dados até ao dia 20.

Odelouca e Funcho tem estes valores:

Odelouca no dia 20 tinha 59770 (38.07%)

Funcho no dia 18 tinha 30840 (64.63%)


----------



## frederico (23 Dez 2019 às 18:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Onde tas a ver essa informação?
> Não tens dados do Funcho e Odelouca?
> Parece-me que esta depressão salvou o abastecimento público mesmo que não chova significativamente até ao Verão mas permanece a preocupação quanto à agricultura nomeadamente no Sotavento.



Infelizmente as barragens privadas continuam como estavam no sotavento. Só um ano como 2010 as irá encher. E os poços continuam secos nas zonas mais críticas do Baixo Guadiana e do Nordeste Algarvio. Mas claro que foi muito melhor que nada. Só se ocorrer o milagre de ir chovendo mais ou menos dentro da média é que toda a região sairá dos «cuidados intensivos».


----------



## slbgdt (23 Dez 2019 às 20:16)

Acerca de Espanha:
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2958379037508281&id=250893264923552


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Dez 2019 às 21:24)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Homem de 83 anos encontrado morto na ribeira do Paul no concelho da Covilhã *



Então sendo assim, será mais uma vítima a lamentar, falta ainda encontrar o operador que conduzia a máquina retroescavadora, que caiu ao rio Paiva, pois a máquina em si, já foi localizada esta tarde.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2019 às 21:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Então sendo assim, será mais uma vítima a lamentar, falta ainda encontrar o operador que conduzia a máquina retroescavadora, que caiu ao rio Paiva, pois a máquina em si, já foi localizada esta tarde.


Eu não sei se tem directamente a ver...


----------



## huguh (23 Dez 2019 às 21:58)

essa noticia nada tem a ver com o mau tempo dos ultimos dias...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2019 às 22:03)

huguh disse:


> essa noticia nada tem a ver com o mau tempo dos ultimos dias...


Obrigado, já retirei.


----------



## slbgdt (24 Dez 2019 às 09:52)

huguh disse:


> por aqui o Douro tem estado a subir durante o dia, com a barragem da Régua a manter-se sempre acima dos 2000m3/s nos últimos dias, estando a 2520 neste momento.
> 
> apesar de já não chover, o caudal do Douro tem-se mantido estável e desde sexta que ainda inunda todo o cais da Régua e lojas aí existentes



Vai voltar a subir..
Em Espanha as barragens encheram todas..
Os maiores armazenamentos, tirando os do Tornes, estão acima de 90%.
Riaño, Porma, Barrios de la Luna e Ricobayo estão acima dos 90%


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2019 às 12:27)

*Cheias. Ministro sugeriu mudar aldeias de sítio, mas autarca diz que possibilidade "não está na ordem do dia"*

Depois de o ministro do Ambiente sugerir que mudar algumas aldeias na região do Mondego de sítio pode ser uma solução para evitar fenómenos de cheias, como aconteceu nos últimos dias, o presidente da Câmara de Montemor-o-Velho admitiu que essa é uma possibilidade, mas que é muito “difícil” de concretizar.

"É uma perspetiva que pode ser encarada mas é muito mais difícil mudar quem quer que seja, tirar qualquer pessoa da residência, quanto mais tirar as pessoas do seu local habitual (…) estas pessoas já têm uma cultura de cheia e já estão habituadas a viver com este tipo de fenómenos”, disse Emílio Torrão.

"Essa é uma via de pensamento mas não é a que está, no imediato, na ordem do dia", esclareceu, vincando que o fecho das margens colapsadas é vital, agora que a situação está "estável".

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/681026/c...sSCLjg76wfsUxMUUe0LRpjwOtGf2WVdi53T8ZpxmWdDkk


----------



## srr (24 Dez 2019 às 13:35)

A ansiá de lagar Agua de Enxurrada, ainda com as barragens a 44% que deu nisto ;


----------



## slbgdt (24 Dez 2019 às 13:40)

srr disse:


> A ansiá de lagar Agua de Enxurrada, ainda com as barragens a 44% que deu nisto ;


Quem largou água a 44%?


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2019 às 13:41)

srr disse:


> A ansiá de lagar Agua de Enxurrada, ainda com as barragens a 44% que deu nisto ;



Essa foto, se bem me lembro de ver é referente a Constancia, e foram milhares de toneladas de solo, por consequente muitas pessoas perderam as sua hortas, e é uma situação irrversível, mas não se de facto quando se deu isto, em que níveis estavam as barragens, do rio Zezere.


----------



## magnusson73 (24 Dez 2019 às 13:44)

A barragem de Monte da Rocha teve nos últimos dias o maior aumento de armazenamento do ano de 2019, contudo está apenas com 10% da capacidade de armazenamento. Este ano é o que apresenta menor armazenamento médio e máximo dos últimos 15 anos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2019 às 18:15)

Parece que a barragem do Beliche estagnou:

24/12/2019 00:00 _(vau)_ 36.77 m
24/12/2019 01:00 _(vau)_ 36.78 m
24/12/2019 02:00 _(vau)_ 36.78 m
24/12/2019 03:00 _(vau)_ 36.78 m
24/12/2019 04:00 _(vau)_ 36.78 m
24/12/2019 05:00 _(vau)_ 36.78 m

Veremos se ainda sobe mais alguma coisinha, mas já não será muito.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2019 às 18:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Parece que a barragem do Beliche estagnou:
> 
> 24/12/2019 00:00 _(vau)_ 36.77 m
> 24/12/2019 01:00 _(vau)_ 36.78 m
> ...


Faz sentido. Mesmo com acumulados gigantescos (100 a 300 mm), as ribeiras rapidamente iriam secar, já que muita dessa chuva foi torrencial.  
Parecido com o que acontece no Mediterrânico com as gotas frias no Levante, só que muito menos intenso


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2019 às 01:09)

Douro está a voltar a disparar... 

*






*


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (25 Dez 2019 às 11:12)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Faz sentido. Mesmo com acumulados gigantescos (100 a 300 mm), as ribeiras rapidamente iriam secar, já que muita dessa chuva foi torrencial.
> Parecido com o que acontece no Mediterrânico com as gotas frias no Levante, só que muito menos intenso



Na verdade continua a aumentar e vai continuar a aumentar nos próximos dias. 
Subiu nas últimas 24 horas cerca de 0.10 m e está próximo dos valores do início de Outubro!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2019 às 12:13)

Vista aérea sobre o Polje de Minde.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Dez 2019 às 12:18)

Imagens de satélite das cheia nos campos do Baixo Mondego


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2019 às 12:21)

DaniFR disse:


> Imagens de satélite das cheia nos campos do Baixo Mondego



Ontem vi essa mesma imagem, nas notícias, na TV, e é de facto uma "coisa", incrivel, tendo em conta a sua dimensão.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Dez 2019 às 12:23)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ontem vi essa mesma imagem, nas notícias, na TV, e é de facto uma "coisa", incrivel, tendo em conta a sua dimensão.


Falam em 5000 a 6000 hectares inundados


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2019 às 12:28)

DaniFR disse:


> Falam em 5000 a 6000 hectares inundados



Pois é, uma um "verdadeiro mar de água", e também já ouvi alguns produtores agrícolas, dizerem que essa mesma água pode ficar aí nos campos durante meses, porque os diques rebentaram, e vai estar sempre água a entrar, e não deve ser fácil repará-los tão cedo, devido a estar tudo alagado e sem acessos, a maquinaria pesada.



Parece que nem mesmo com a cheia o Pai Natal, vai faltar com os presentes, só para descontrair um pouco.
Em Figueira da Foz.


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2019 às 18:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vista aérea sobre o Polje de Minde.



Já estive algumas vezes em Minde e sempre me perguntei como foi possível construir dessa forma num local com essas características naturais. Pela foto parece que o polje era muito maior e que parte foi ocupado com área urbana. Pelo tipo de desenho as moradias e prédios parecem-me dos anos 60, 70 e 80, logo antes da criação do parque natural. O período entre o final dos anos 60 e os anos 80 foi de grande selvajaria ao estilo Terceiro Mundo na construção e urbanismo em Portugal. Provavelmente se não fossem as restrições legais impostas pelo Parque nem haveria polje pois já teria sido ocupado com casas, armazéns e aterros.


----------



## frederico (25 Dez 2019 às 18:13)

DaniFR disse:


> Imagens de satélite das cheia nos campos do Baixo Mondego




A comunicação social tem dado indícios que as obras de reguarização do Mondego *nunca foram terminadas*. Portanto passaram pelos Governos de Cavaco Silva, Guterres, Durão, Sócrates, Passos e Costa. 

Antes de se falar em mudar populações é preciso fazer algo que não se faz em Portugal mas deveria ser feito. Apurar responsabilidades. *É verdade que as obras não foram terminadas? Se sim, de quem foi a culpa?* Nomes, por favor. É necessária a devida responsabilização política, e se os responsáveis forem decentes, terão o pudor e vegonha de não voltar a ocupar cargos públicos. Se forem... mas em Portugal nem sempre são e preferem mentir, sacudir responsabilidades ou fazer de coitadinhos. 

E antes de falar em mudar populações. Quando foram construídas as habitações? Em que anos? Quem autorizou a sua construção? Foram construídas no Estado Novo ou já em democracia? 

Na realidade não vai haver nenhuma mudança de populações. Se no Prédio Coutinho não conseguem tirar meia dúzia de pessoas, acham que vão conseguir mudar aldeias inteiras sem pagar um preço altíssimo? De onde virá o dinheiro, se falta no SNS?


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Dez 2019 às 18:24)

Esta tarde, foi ver como estava o caudal do rio Almonda, já muito próximo da sua foz, com o Tejo, e neste momento apesar de levar uma boa corrente, já está dentro do seu leito, e já baixou cerca de 4 metros, todos os caminhos pedonais na zona ribeirinha, estão praticamente intransitáveis, com muita lama, e muito jacintos de água, pelo chão, e outros que simplesmente ficaram pendurados nas árvores.
Muitas famílias estavam também a visitar este local, para tirarem fotos.


----------



## Maravedi (26 Dez 2019 às 11:20)

Em relação ao Mondego, a minha opinião é que:

O que aconteceu este ano não foi nada de catastrófico;
As imagens dos campos alagados impressionam, no entanto a cheia, não fugiu em nada, face ao que existe programado no Mondego há decadas;
Tudo foi em demasia empolado pela comunicação social, graças a este "jornalismo de proximidade" que agora existe;
As populações têm zero razões que queixa em relação ao evento deste ano (na minha opinião);
Muita da informação transmitida na TV e até mesmo neste forum é errada, o que induz as pessoas a conclusões erradas, precipitadas e muitas vezes alarmistas;
O Mondego tem problemas de gestão que necessitam ser resolvidos, mas não devem ser tomadas decisões sob o imediatismo e "mediatismo". É necessário haver alterações mas deve haver um compromisso geral entre populações, governos e as verdadeiras necessidades presentes e de futuro.
Na minha opinião, pontualmente são tomadas (muito) más decisões (como a de libertar as areias do desassoreamento no próprio rio mais a jusante), no entanto admito, que essas decisões acabaram por não ser de influência decisiva no que ocorreu este ano.


A história do Mondego é uma história muito interessante e o estudo do dinamismo do rio é igualmente fascinante... Por vezes, em conversas quando falo do Mondego com pessoas de Coimbra, percebo que mesmo elas não conhecem o rio (precioso) que vêm todos os dias, e é engraçado vê-las fascinadas com alguns factos que lhes transmito.
Este rio, per si so, merece uma discussão alargada e merece que a sua história seja contada. De forma real, honesta, sem os sensacionalismos que as TVs de hoje se prestam.


----------



## DaniFR (26 Dez 2019 às 12:19)

O dique fusível não funcionou como devia, e ele existe para estas situações de emergência, o problema é que devia ter 8 bombas, mas só tem duas e só uma é que está a funcionar. Aqui se vê a boa gestão e manutenção dos sistemas de controlo de cheia.


----------



## camrov8 (26 Dez 2019 às 13:49)

Maravedi disse:


> Em relação ao Mondego, a minha opinião é que:
> 
> O que aconteceu este ano não foi nada de catastrófico;
> As imagens dos campos alagados impressionam, no entanto a cheia, não fugiu em nada, face ao que existe programado no Mondego há decadas;
> ...


é engraçado como as pessoas e tvs ficam preocupados e alarmados com o facto de os rios inundarem os leitos de cheia,


----------



## Maravedi (26 Dez 2019 às 13:55)

DaniFR disse:


> O dique fusível não funcionou como devia, e ele existe para estas situações de emergência, o problema é que devia ter 8 bombas, mas só tem duas e só uma é que está a funcionar. Aqui se vê a boa gestão e manutenção dos sistemas de controlo de cheia.



Desculpa contrariar-te @DaniFR mas estão ai algumas confusões/lapsos, e alguns deles, acredito eu, originados pela noticia/reportagem da SIC que partiu para conclusões sem conhecer minimamente o que se passa no Mondego.


Quando o Mondego atinge os 1200 m3/s, o caudal sobe ao ponto de entrar em acção o 1º Sifão. Este sifão, não é nada mais que um "escape" onde a água "escorre" para os campos do Mondego a Norte de Montemor-o-Velho. Não há aqui nenhum automatismo.
Caso o caudal continue a aumentar, outros 2 sifões entram em "acção" permitindo assim um controlo de caudal limite de 1800 m3/s.
Note-se que com um caudal com estes valores, são inevitáveis cheias dentro da cidade de Coimbra, nomeadamente no parque verde. E quanto a isso, poucas soluções poderão ser concretizadas, mas não é importante, pois é apenas zona de parque de lazer sem habitações.
Os 3 sifões existentes estão em altitudes diferentes, sendo que o primeiro que actua está mais a jusante e o 3º está mais a montante. Os campos norte do Mondego, estão cercados por diques, servindo assim de reservatórios gigantescos que aliviam o caudal do rio ao "absorverem" até 760 m3/s de caudal...
Esgotando-se a capacidade dos sifões e atingindo o caudal um valor na ordem dos 1800 m3/s, ai sim, entra em funcionamento uma descarga fusível que se localiza junto ao açude (que funcionou sem problemas). 
Os campos Norte, "escorrem" a água para os campos Sul através de tubagem que passa por baixo do rio velho, não sobrecarregando assim o rio velho que poderia causar cheias em Montemor-o-velho. (Já vi aqui no forum uma foto desse "escape", sendo que está erradamente descrita como sendo uma estação bombagem).
Os campos sul são também eles um reservatório gigantesco e estão igualmente cercados por diques, no entanto, dentro destes campos existe a localidade da Ereira e esta sim transforma-se em "ilha" durante as cheias, pelo que esta é sempre uma grande preocupação.
Os campos sul são escoados para o Mondego através de bombagem na tão falada estação da Foja. É verdade que esta estação tinha planeado originalmente 6 bombas (não 8) e é verdade que das 6 apenas 2 existem. Note-se no entanto que estas bombas apenas funcionam em casos de se atingir determinadas cotas e a sua capacidade é/será sempre limitada.
As cheias, rebentamento de diques, etc... em NADA foram influenciados por causa da bombagem da Foja... essa estação podia ter 20 bombas que não teria evitado nada do que se passou.
Por fim, dizer apenas que no caso limite de mesmo os campos do Mondego ficarem "cheios" e "transbordar", a água escorre 1º para o rio velho (que desagua no Mondego)... rio este que possui outro dique que o separa da 1ª linha de casas das várias aldeias.
Resumindo:

O sistemas de sifões e fusiveis, funcionou a 100%;
Os diques essenciais funcionaram, sendo que o que "rebentou" era o que separa o rio do "reservatório"... com o rebentamento aliviou-se a pressão no Mondego o que ironicamente até poderá ter evitado tragédias mais a jusante. 
O sistema de bombagem da Foja está deficiente (facto), no entanto isso só terá/teria importância se as chuvas torrenciais se prolongassem por vários dias .
Então porque houve casas inundadas?

Porque estupidamente se construiu e constrói em leito de cheia;
Porque há controlo do Mondego, mas não há nenhum controlo de muitas valas e ribeiras envolventes que com a subida do Mondego não têm para onde escoar;


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (26 Dez 2019 às 14:10)

Maravedi disse:


> Desculpa contrariar-te @DaniFR mas estão ai algumas confusões/lapsos, e alguns deles, acredito eu, originados pela noticia/reportagem da SIC que partiu para conclusões sem conhecer minimamente o que se passa no Mondego.
> 
> 
> Quando o Mondego atinge os 1200 m3/s, o caudal sobe ao ponto de entrar em acção o 1º Sifão. Este sifão, não é nada mais que um "escape" onde a água "escorre" para os campos do Mondego a Norte de Montemor-o-Velho. Não há aqui nenhum automatismo.
> ...


Hoje em dia, há uma coisa típica nas notícias e no povo em Portugal, que é a seguinte: culpa-se o Governo por tudo e por nada, quando as próprias pessoas podiam-se ter organizado e resolvido os problemas.  

Por que é que acham que a Suécia ou a Noruega são países tão organizados? É porque não estão constantemente à espera que alguém resolva os problemas, simplesmente organizam-se e resolvem-nos  

Obrigado, coimbrense de gema, por devolver a realidade ao fórum!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Dez 2019 às 14:22)

Castelo de Bode a 95% e Cabril a 93%, das maiores albufeiras do país praticamente cheias. Ainda alguma água por escoar nos próximos dias, acredito que a EDP vai tentar encher o máximo que conseguir caso os próximos meses sejam secos.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Dez 2019 às 14:34)

Barragem do Caia ontem:













Ainda é preciso chover muito mais. Mesmo assim, nota-se onde estava antes das chuvas, pelo cais que está nesta última foto.


----------



## VimDePantufas (26 Dez 2019 às 14:49)

Maravedi disse:


> Desculpa contrariar-te @DaniFR mas estão ai algumas confusões/lapsos, e alguns deles, acredito eu, originados pela noticia/reportagem da SIC que partiu para conclusões sem conhecer minimamente o que se passa no Mondego.
> 
> 
> Quando o Mondego atinge os 1200 m3/s, o caudal sobe ao ponto de entrar em acção o 1º Sifão. Este sifão, não é nada mais que um "escape" onde a água "escorre" para os campos do Mondego a Norte de Montemor-o-Velho. Não há aqui nenhum automatismo.
> ...



Muito obrigado pela explicação meu caro !
Significa então que nada ou tudo o que aconteceu é normalíssimo e talvez a culpa seja da povoação de Ereira que se encontra geográficamente mal localizada.
Óptimo, então significa ainda que todas as anteriores inundações ocorridas no baixo Mondego foram por puro "azar".
Que chatice !!!


----------



## Maravedi (26 Dez 2019 às 15:11)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Muito obrigado pela explicação meu caro !
> Significa então que nada ou tudo o que aconteceu é normalíssimo e talvez a culpa seja da povoação de Ereira que se encontra geográficamente mal localizada.
> Óptimo, então significa ainda que todas as anteriores inundações ocorridas no baixo Mondego foram por puro "azar".
> Que chatice !!!



Agradeço a ironia, pese embora seja desnecessária no contexto em que a colocou ... 

... mas efectivamente o que aconteceu é normal, dentro do plano de cheias do Mondego. O "único" evento extraordinário, foi efectivamente o rebentamento do dique, pese embora, o mesmo ocorreu quando o caudal era muito superior à capacidade para o qual ele havia sido construído.

Quanto à culpa ou não da Ereira, efectivamente a mesma está mal localizada e se antes a localização se justificava, hoje não se justifica... no entanto, para o cenário deste ano, a Ereira não sofreu nada, além da tradicional "angustia"... pode o caro não estar informado, mas as inundações foram noutras localizações que não a Ereira...

Quanto às anteriores inundações, não foram por puro azar e nem eu o disse no meu comentário anterior... a bem da discussão, agradeço que não misture assuntos e nem cole eventuais declarações em afirmações que eu não tenha proferido.


----------



## TekClub (26 Dez 2019 às 15:33)

Descarga da Aguieira na semana passada


----------



## David sf (26 Dez 2019 às 15:53)

O problema do Baixo Mondego seria bastante minimizado com a construção da barragem de Girabolhos. Portugal tem um grande défice na gestão dos Recursos Hídricos, em mais nenhum país civilizado ocorrem cheias desta magnitude em grandes rios após um período de seca acentuada. Com mais capacidade de retenção a montante, para a precipitação que ocorreu, que não foi nada de extraordinária, o caudal nunca atingiria valores superiores a 2000 m3/s em Coimbra.

As aldeias podem estar mal localizadas, em leito de cheia, mas o Ministro propor a sua relocalização é ridículo. O Terreiro do Paço deverá ser inundado com a eventual subida do nível do mar, mas ninguém propõe a deslocalização da Baixa de Lisboa. E Lisboa vai gastar mais de 100 milhões de euros num plano de drenagem apenas para resolver umas "chatices"... Não se podem gastar muitos menos euros para manter os diques do Baixo Mondego em condições?


----------



## Maravedi (26 Dez 2019 às 16:21)

David sf disse:


> O problema do Baixo Mondego seria bastante minimizado com a construção da barragem de Girabolhos. Portugal tem um grande défice na gestão dos Recursos Hídricos, em mais nenhum país civilizado ocorrem cheias desta magnitude em grandes rios após um período de seca acentuada. Com mais capacidade de retenção a montante, para a precipitação que ocorreu, que não foi nada de extraordinária, o caudal nunca atingiria valores superiores a 2000 m3/s em Coimbra.
> 
> As aldeias podem estar mal localizadas, em leito de cheia, mas o Ministro propor a sua relocalização é ridículo. O Terreiro do Paço deverá ser inundado com a eventual subida do nível do mar, mas ninguém propõe a deslocalização da Baixa de Lisboa. E Lisboa vai gastar mais de 100 milhões de euros num plano de drenagem apenas para resolver umas "chatices"... Não se podem gastar muitos menos euros para manter os diques do Baixo Mondego em condições?



Existem muitas e variadas soluções... mas temos de ter em consideração que historicamente o Mondego sofre eventos de cheia num intervalo de 2 décadas... e estamos a falar num intervalo registado com quase 1000 anos...
A obras do ultimo século vieram minimizar o problema, mas não o vieram resolver.

Na minha opinião, existem soluções que deviam ser tomadas e de custo zero, como por exemplo a redefinição dos PDM´s... acho surreal que os autarcas que vêm para as TV's chamar o governo central à responsabilidade, sejam os mesmos que permitem que se construam edificações e novas urbanizações em cotas inferiores aos diques... que sejam os mesmos que canalizam as aguas pluviais das estradas para ribeiras sem que se tomem medidas de anti-retorno.

Quanto à sugestão do ministro eu não a levei tão à letra... eu interpretei mais como sendo fundamental redefinir a coerência ou não de manter certas zonas habitadas... isso pode ser feito através de redefinição de PDM's (como eu referi anteriormente e o qual defendo) e não obrigatoriamente com deslocalizações inteiras de populações.

Mas bom... como disse, existem muitas e variadas soluções... umas "grátis" outras muito onerosas... e há sempre quem vá considerar que desta ou daquela forma se faria melhor...

PS: quanto ao que acontece noutros países, também não somos assim tão maus e existem muitos casos semelhantes ao que acontece por cá em Espanha, França, Itália, Alemanha, etc... como é óbvio temos é a tendência de valorizar mais a "tristeza" que por cá se passa... E quanto ao facto de ser "após o período de grande seca", no Mondego o que se passa não é por causa do período de seca, aliás, se não foi pior, foi precisamente por termos passado um período de seca e assim a Aguieira estava com uma capacidade de encaixe brutal... se por acaso a Aguieira estivesse "normal", teria de ter começado a vazar mais cedo, sobrecarregando ainda mais e durante muito mais tempo o Mondego.


----------



## slbgdt (26 Dez 2019 às 16:28)

David sf disse:


> O problema do Baixo Mondego seria bastante minimizado com a construção da barragem de Girabolhos. Portugal tem um grande défice na gestão dos Recursos Hídricos, em mais nenhum país civilizado ocorrem cheias desta magnitude em grandes rios após um período de seca acentuada. Com mais capacidade de retenção a montante, para a precipitação que ocorreu, que não foi nada de extraordinária, o caudal nunca atingiria valores superiores a 2000 m3/s em Coimbra.
> 
> As aldeias podem estar mal localizadas, em leito de cheia, mas o Ministro propor a sua relocalização é ridículo. O Terreiro do Paço deverá ser inundado com a eventual subida do nível do mar, mas ninguém propõe a deslocalização da Baixa de Lisboa. E Lisboa vai gastar mais de 100 milhões de euros num plano de drenagem apenas para resolver umas "chatices"... Não se podem gastar muitos menos euros para manter os diques do Baixo Mondego em condições?


A barragem de Girabolhos não tinha capacidade de armazenamento..
145hm³ é tanto como a Caniçada.
Se fosse 10x maior teria razão, assim era só mais uma foz tua ou baixo sabor.
Que para aproveitar a altura, a tomada de água fica nos últimos metros, sendo o resto da água não útil


----------



## David sf (26 Dez 2019 às 17:55)

slbgdt disse:


> A barragem de Girabolhos não tinha capacidade de armazenamento..
> 145hm³ é tanto como a Caniçada.
> Se fosse 10x maior teria razão, assim era só mais uma foz tua ou baixo sabor.
> Que para aproveitar a altura, a tomada de água fica nos últimos metros, sendo o resto da água não útil



Actualmente as únicas albufeiras com volume relevante na BH do Mondego são a Aguieira e Fronhas. A primeira tem pouco mais de 300 hm3 de volume útil, a segunda cerca de 40 hm3, o que dá um total de 350 hm3. Girabolhos representava um aumento de capacidade de cerca de 40% na bacia do Mondego, o que seria significativo e que permitiria amortecer a atrasar a chegada da ponta da cheia.
Foz Tua e o Baixo Sabor representarão papéis decisivos no amortecimento de cheias na BH do Douro, queixamo-nos muito dos espanhóis, mas na esmagadora maioria das cheias no Porto o caudal registado em Crestuma é cerca de 4 vezes superior ao registado em Saucelle. Quase todo o escoamento provém da parte portuguesa da BH, e amortecer o caudal de ponta nos principais afluentes (e poder gerir os caudais de forma conjunta em toda a bacia, desfasando no tempo a ocorrência de pontas em cada afluente) é absolutamente necessário.


----------



## frederico (26 Dez 2019 às 18:01)

Maravedi disse:


> Desculpa contrariar-te @DaniFR mas estão ai algumas confusões/lapsos, e alguns deles, acredito eu, originados pela noticia/reportagem da SIC que partiu para conclusões sem conhecer minimamente o que se passa no Mondego.
> 
> 
> Quando o Mondego atinge os 1200 m3/s, o caudal sobe ao ponto de entrar em acção o 1º Sifão. Este sifão, não é nada mais que um "escape" onde a água "escorre" para os campos do Mondego a Norte de Montemor-o-Velho. Não há aqui nenhum automatismo.
> ...



Se aconteceu o mesmo que no resto do país então presumo que essas casas em leito de cheia foram construídas essencialmente entre os anos 60 e 90. Importa então apurar responsabilidades sobre quem as autorizou.


----------



## David sf (26 Dez 2019 às 18:08)

Maravedi disse:


> A obras do ultimo século vieram minimizar o problema, mas não o vieram resolver.



Como em todas as obras de regularização fluvial, a única coisa que é possível fazer é diminuir a probabilidade de ocorrência de cheias, nunca garantir que estas nunca mais acontecerão.



Maravedi disse:


> Na minha opinião, existem soluções que deviam ser tomadas e de custo zero, como por exemplo a redefinição dos PDM´s... acho surreal que os autarcas que vêm para as TV's chamar o governo central à responsabilidade, sejam os mesmos que permitem que se construam edificações e novas urbanizações em cotas inferiores aos diques... que sejam os mesmos que canalizam as aguas pluviais das estradas para ribeiras sem que se tomem medidas de anti-retorno.



Concordo plenamente, e acho que isso está feito em quase todo o país. Mas se existem actualmente aldeias inteiras em leito de cheia foi porque algures no passado alguém regularizou a construção naquele local e não é exequível agora mandar evacuar as aldeias inteiras. E o ministro só teve a "lata" de dizer aquilo porque se tratam de aldeias pequenas e fora de grandes urbes, porque nunca ouvi nenhum governante a propor a saída dos habitantes da Ribeira do Porto ou da Baixa de Lisboa. Ou do Parque de Campismo da Caparica, onde já se estouraram milhares de euros em obras marítimas para o proteger, e se o nível do mar subir o que os modelos climáticos prevêem para os próximos anos, está totalmente condenado.



Maravedi disse:


> PS: quanto ao que acontece noutros países, também não somos assim tão maus e existem muitos casos semelhantes ao que acontece por cá em Espanha, França, Itália, Alemanha, etc... como é óbvio temos é a tendência de valorizar mais a "tristeza" que por cá se passa... E quanto ao facto de ser "após o período de grande seca", no Mondego o que se passa não é por causa do período de seca, aliás, se não foi pior, foi precisamente por termos passado um período de seca e assim a Aguieira estava com uma capacidade de encaixe brutal... se por acaso a Aguieira estivesse "normal", teria de ter começado a vazar mais cedo, sobrecarregando ainda mais e durante muito mais tempo o Mondego.



O caudal registado na Ponte-Açude terá sido superior a 2000 m3/s, algo que raramente (nunca?) ocorreu desde a construção da Aguieira e da Raiva. As cheias em Coimbra antes da construção destas duas barragens atingiam caudais desta ordem de grandeza. Algo se passou, pode ter sido apenas má gestão do aproveitamento, para se ter atingido um caudal de ponta tão elevado após um período seco (solos insaturados, albufeiras com capacidade de encaixe, mesmo as mais pequenas nas cabeceiras) e com precipitações que, apesar de elevadas, não atingiram valores extraordinários.


----------



## dahon (26 Dez 2019 às 18:10)

David sf disse:


> O problema do Baixo Mondego seria bastante minimizado com a construção da barragem de Girabolhos. Portugal tem um grande défice na gestão dos Recursos Hídricos, em mais nenhum país civilizado ocorrem cheias desta magnitude em grandes rios após um período de seca acentuada. Com mais capacidade de retenção a montante, para a precipitação que ocorreu, que não foi nada de extraordinária, o caudal nunca atingiria valores superiores a 2000 m3/s em Coimbra.
> 
> As aldeias podem estar mal localizadas, em leito de cheia, mas o Ministro propor a sua relocalização é ridículo. O Terreiro do Paço deverá ser inundado com a eventual subida do nível do mar, mas ninguém propõe a deslocalização da Baixa de Lisboa. E Lisboa vai gastar mais de 100 milhões de euros num plano de drenagem apenas para resolver umas "chatices"... Não se podem gastar muitos menos euros para manter os diques do Baixo Mondego em condições?



Eu diria que é muito mais prioritário o Rio Ceira.
Até porque nestas cheias o caudal do Mondego à saída da Aguieira nunca ultrapassou os 1000m3/s, mesmo durante as descargas.
A jusante da barragem temos apenas dois afluentes mais significantes, o rio Alva, que está controlado pela barragem de Fronhas e o rio Ceira que não tem qualquer tipo de controlo e a sua monitorização é quase inexistente.


----------



## Maravedi (26 Dez 2019 às 18:12)

frederico disse:


> Se aconteceu o mesmo que no resto do país então presumo que essas casas em leito de cheia foram construídas essencialmente entre os anos 60 e 90. Importa então apurar responsabilidades sobre quem as autorizou.



Concordo a 100%, mas o problema é que esta desresponsabilização é endémica na cultura Portuguesa... é que nem é preciso ir a décadas tão distantes, pois ainda hoje são construídas casas a cotas inferiores ao limite dos diques do Mondego... para mim é surreal e altamente irresponsável por parte das autarquias... se Portugal fosse um pais que vivesse sobre a pressão populacional de um Japão eu até podia aceitar, mas porquê permitir construir uma casa numa zona de alto risco, quando a mesma casa podia ser construída 100 mts ao lado?


----------



## frederico (26 Dez 2019 às 18:14)

Visto do ar Portugal é o país mais desordenado que conheço, o único que tem vastas regiões com casinhas espalhadas por todo o lado sem estarem organizadas em povoações com contornos definidos. E tudo isto em 40 anos.


----------



## rui924 (26 Dez 2019 às 20:36)

Barragem Fratel hoje ao almoço!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Enviado do meu Mi 9T Pro através do Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (26 Dez 2019 às 20:47)

David sf disse:


> Actualmente as únicas albufeiras com volume relevante na BH do Mondego são a Aguieira e Fronhas. A primeira tem pouco mais de 300 hm3 de volume útil, a segunda cerca de 40 hm3, o que dá um total de 350 hm3. Girabolhos representava um aumento de capacidade de cerca de 40% na bacia do Mondego, o que seria significativo e que permitiria amortecer a atrasar a chegada da ponta da cheia.
> Foz Tua e o Baixo Sabor representarão papéis decisivos no amortecimento de cheias na BH do Douro, queixamo-nos muito dos espanhóis, mas na esmagadora maioria das cheias no Porto o caudal registado em Crestuma é cerca de 4 vezes superior ao registado em Saucelle. Quase todo o escoamento provém da parte portuguesa da BH, e amortecer o caudal de ponta nos principais afluentes (e poder gerir os caudais de forma conjunta em toda a bacia, desfasando no tempo a ocorrência de pontas em cada afluente) é absolutamente necessário.



Está completamente enganado.
Tanto Foz Tua como Sabor, têm pouca capacidade de encaixe.

Quanto ao Mondego está se a confundir novamente.
Os 145hm³ de Girabolhos são totais e está a acrescentar total a útil.
A barragemGirabolhos apenas ia armazenar 7mts água


----------



## efcm (26 Dez 2019 às 21:27)

Alguém tem fotos de algum desses sifões no Mondego, gostava de ver um e tentar perceber como funcionam.

Pois eu imagino um sifão como algo pra não deixar passar ar, não como um método eficaz de escoar água.


----------



## huguh (26 Dez 2019 às 21:43)

só hoje o Douro deixou de inundar o cais. e procedem-se aos trabalhos de limpeza de toda a lama e estragos deixados


----------



## David sf (26 Dez 2019 às 22:25)

slbgdt disse:


> Está completamente enganado.
> Tanto Foz Tua como Sabor, têm pouca capacidade de encaixe.












http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.p...tricidade em Portugal - Memória e desafio.pdf



slbgdt disse:


> Quanto ao Mondego está se a confundir novamente.
> Os 145hm³ de Girabolhos são totais e está a acrescentar total a útil.
> A barragemGirabolhos apenas ia armazenar 7mts água



Quem avançou esse valor foste tu, interpretei-o como volume útil.
Analisando o RECAPE (não encontrei o Projecto na internet), o funcionamento da barragem para produção de energia varia entre a cota 290 e a cota 300, provavelmente por corresponder à queda útil para o qual as turbinas têm o seu ponto de funcionamento. No entanto, existem tomadas de água às cotas 247 e 237, pelo que caso se tratasse de um empreendimento de fins múltiplos seria sempre possível captar água para abastecimento a níveis mais baixos. Pelo mesmo raciocínio é perfeitamente possível ganhar mais capacidade de regularização de cheias, desde que se abdique de produção hidroeléctrica durante um determinado período. O volume morto é muito inferior, uma vez que a produção de sedimentos prevista é de 3,5 hm3 em 50 anos.
A acrescentar há ainda mais 20m3 do contra-embalse da Bogueira, uns km a jusante.


----------



## celsomartins84 (26 Dez 2019 às 23:22)

Imagem espectacular do rio Tua 


Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## slbgdt (27 Dez 2019 às 00:40)

David sf disse:


> http://www.centrodeinformacao.ren.pt/PT/publicacoes/PublicacoesGerais/Hidroelectricidade em Portugal - Memória e desafio.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu conheço esse estudo, a ideia era essa, porém quando se entrega barragens a uma produtora de eletricidade, a empresa não quer saber disso.
Esse projecto incluia barragens no Coa, que como se sabe foi  abandonada devido às gravuras.
Juntando Sabor, Paiva, Tâmega e Tua.
Porém volto lhe a afirmar que Foz Tua e Baixo Sabor apenas armazenam os ultimos metros de água.
Se reparar não vê uma torre ou duas da tomada de água como as antigas barragens.
As únicas barragens que fazem controlo de cheia em Portugal são as do Zêzere, Lima e Guadiana.
Como pode ver na ultima semana em que Alcântara armazenou mais que um  Lindoso, ainda assim não encheu.
Tem também o caso de Ricobayo que armazenou e cortou o caudal de cheia no Douro.
Foram 1145hm³ armazenados.


----------



## David sf (27 Dez 2019 às 18:50)

> *Mau tempo: Ordem dos Engenheiros diz que sem barragem a montante da Aguieira, será difícil travar cheias
> 
> O presidente da secção regional do Centro da Ordem dos Engenheiros defendeu hoje que sem a construção da barragem de Girabolhos, a montante da Aguieira, cancelada em 2016, "será muito difícil" travar a repetição de cheias no Mondego.
> 
> ...



https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...ntante-da-aguieira-sera-dificil-travar-cheias


----------



## efcm (28 Dez 2019 às 20:00)

Montargil hoje

E antes das chuvas


----------



## DaniFR (31 Dez 2019 às 01:47)

A força das águas durante a últimas cheia no Mondego fizeram arrastar muitos sedimentos e remexer muita areia. 
Foi a primeira grande cheia depois da obra de desassoreamento do Mondego a montante da Ponte Açude. Estes dias, o nível do leito do rio tem vindo a baixar e hoje era visível este banco de areia junto à margem esquerda. 





Foto do "Eu Sou Coimbra"


----------



## Maravedi (2 Jan 2020 às 13:17)

DaniFR disse:


> A força das águas durante a últimas cheia no Mondego fizeram arrastar muitos sedimentos e remexer muita areia.
> Foi a primeira grande cheia depois da obra de desassoreamento do Mondego a montante da Ponte Açude. Estes dias, o nível do leito do rio tem vindo a baixar e hoje era visível este banco de areia junto à margem esquerda.
> 
> 
> ...



Boas,

os bancos de areia estão visíveis, não porque tenham vindo muitos sedimentos mas sim porque a cota está muito baixa, uma vez que o açude se encontra completamente aberto... no parque verde é bem perceptível que a cota está em baixo, nomeadamente junto à zona da ponte pedonal, onde o "canal" está completamente seco e o seu leito é mais alto que a actual cota do rio.

Numa nota adicional, é impressionante a quantidade de madeiras que estão no rio. Eu neste fim de semana passei no cabedelo e é surreal ver a praia completamente cheia de madeiras até onde a vista alcança... são montes de madeira com uma altura considerável...


----------

